# Chapin 97902 24V Push Sprayer



## Ware

*Update: Looks like they have changed the model number from 97900 to 97902.*

I ran across something I had not see before while doing some research for another thread... the Chapin 97902 24V Push Sprayer. I'm having a hard time finding someone who has it in stock, but it looks like it is priced around $300.

It looks like it has some great specs:

- Uses a 24V Li-ion battery for up to 1.75 hours of continuous spraying
- Has a single nozzle boom arm that can be positioned left, center or right
- Has both boom and spot spraying functionality
- Has a 12 gallon tank capacity with what looks to be a relatively low center of gravity
- The 40psi operating pressure falls neatly on nozzle performance charts

For anyone considering an Earthway push sprayer, I would probably look into the price/availability of these. It seems to solve many of the complaints I had with the S15, while maintaining an attractive price point.

For a BOM on how to do edits/improvements to this system look at this post.


----------



## Redtenchu

I really like how the boom swings to the left or right. I've never used the S15, but always wondered about walking through everything that was just sprayed...

Either way, with a small yard like mine.. the old backpack works like a charm!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I'm having a hard time finding someone who has it in stock, but it looks like it is priced around $200.


I called Chapin today to ask about an issue that I had with my 2 gal pump sprayer. I asked about this unit and she said that it is going to go on sale within the next 2 months or so. Like you said, it does look like it solves many of the issues that have been discussed on the Earthway units. Plus it looks like it is going to be about half of the price.

BTW... most of you know this but in case there is anyone who does not, Chapin has great customer service.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding someone who has it in stock, but it looks like it is priced around $200.
> 
> 
> 
> I called Chapin today to ask about an issue that I had with my 2 gal pump sprayer. I asked about this unit and she said that it is going to go on sale within the next 2 months or so. Like you said, it does look like it solves many of the issues that have been discussed on the Earthway units. Plus it looks like it is going to be about half of the price.
> 
> BTW... most of you know this but in case there is anyone who does not, Chapin has great customer service.
Click to expand...

Excellent news. Glad to hear it is hard to find because it is new. :thumbup:

I was really impressed with the innovation/price point of their 63985 20V Backpack Sprayer. They seem to be turning out some great products.


----------



## Mightyquinn

This seems like a really nice entry level sprayer or for smaller lawns. I hope someone gets there hands on one as I would like to hear a review on it. I kind of don't like that the boom only goes on the left or right as you would have to do concentric circles to apply anything.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> This seems like a really nice entry level sprayer or for smaller lawns. I hope someone gets there hands on one as I would like to hear a review on it. I kind of don't like that the boom only goes on the left or right as you would have to do concentric circles to apply anything.


I agree. It looks like it solves all the things I didn't like about my S15.

They don't show it operating in the center configuration in the video, but it looks like there are three pin hole positions for the boom arm - left/center/right:



They also mention the 3 positions in the item description:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems like a really nice entry level sprayer or for smaller lawns. I hope someone gets there hands on one as I would like to hear a review on it. I kind of don't like that the boom only goes on the left or right as you would have to do concentric circles to apply anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It looks like it solves all the things I didn't like about my S15.
> 
> They don't show it operating in the center configuration in the video, but it looks like there are three pin hole positions for the boom arm - left/center/right:
> 
> 
> 
> They also mention the 3 positions in the item description:
Click to expand...

Good catch!! I didn't see that!! I wonder if the pump is strong enough to add a nozzle or two to the setup?


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Good catch!! I didn't see that!! I wonder if the pump is strong enough to add a nozzle or two to the setup?


I wondered the same thing. If they used something like an 04 red nozzle, you could technically downsize to an 02 yellow and run two with the same GPM.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch!! I didn't see that!! I wonder if the pump is strong enough to add a nozzle or two to the setup?
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered the same thing. If they used something like an 04 red nozzle, you could technically downsize to an 02 yellow and run two with the same GPM.
Click to expand...

Is the pump located in the tank?


----------



## Ware

Hard to tell. It looks like there is a plate on the back covering some stuff... I bet the pump is behind it. My guess is something similar to what they're using on their 20V backpack.


----------



## southernguy311

I like it! Def may have to check this out


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> I like it! Def may have to check this out


It looks impressive. For my size lawn, I probably would have considered this before investing in the Spreader-Mate.

Welcome to TLF! I'm glad you found us! :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! Def may have to check this out
> 
> 
> 
> It looks impressive. For my size lawn, I probably would have considered this before investing in the Spreader-Mate.
> 
> Welcome to TLF! I'm glad you found us! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Glad to be here. Red has been recruiting me for a while. Finally got signed up. Crazy busy offseason


----------



## southernguy311

This unit would actually allow me to spray my property on one tank vs filling the backpack twice. I prefer going E2W and then N2S when spraying Fe or N to absolutely ensure uniformity due to OCD. I don't worry about cross paths when spraying PreM or micros


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> This unit would actually allow me to spray my property on one tank vs filling the backpack twice. I prefer going E2W and then N2S when spraying Fe or N to absolutely ensure uniformity due to OCD. I don't worry about cross paths when spraying PreM or micros


12 gallons is great. I think my Gregson-Clark is only 9 gallons.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I'm having a hard time finding someone who has it in stock, but it looks like it is priced around $200.


Northern Tool appears to have them in stock at $199.99 + $20ish S&H (or Free Store delivery).

Chapin Boom/Spot Push Sprayer - 12-Gallon Capacity, 24 Volt Li-ion, Model# 97900


----------



## jbrown

ah man! I need one of these! Time to add it to the budget. I got 10k sqft lawn and that's the only part I apply application too. With this I could do all 25K sqft.


----------



## CH3NO2

Any sense of what nozzle setup comes with this sprayer? Is it easily converted to teejet products? I'm ready to retire my S25 sprayer. Debating between this and the Gregson Clark Spreader Mate for 22k of turf.


----------



## Ware

CH3NO2 said:


> Any sense of what nozzle setup comes with this sprayer? Is it easily converted to teejet products? I'm ready to retire my S25 sprayer. Debating between this and the Gregson Clark Spreader Mate for 22k of turf.


It looks like the nozzle body would probably accept TeeJet tips. That said, for 22k ft2 I would lean toward toward the Spreader-Mate with the 4-nozzle boom if your budget allows.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Wow that's cool. Is that a wand for spot spraying too?


----------



## Mightyquinn

GrassDaddy said:


> Wow that's cool. Is that a wand for spot spraying too?


Yes it is!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Oh man thats Crazy cool


----------



## southernguy311

FYI


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> FYI


Wow, fantastic price. I can't wait until someone here has one of these.


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, fantastic price. I can't wait until someone here has one of these.
Click to expand...

I'm going to go ahead and pop on one. Supervisor of mine needs some serious help with their 8k lawn so I'm going to "help them out" by purchasing one along with a bottle of celcius.

Paying it forward to someone who has jumped through hoops for me and reviewing the unit all at once. Going to be a big win all around.


----------



## ericgautier

Hmmm... I might sell my S15 for this. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Celsius, Primo, liquid iron, surfactants, etc. What did I miss?

Count me in.... ordered!


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Celsius, Primo, liquid iron, surfactants, etc. What did I miss?
> 
> Count me in.... ordered!


Awesome!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Can't wait to see and hear the reviews on this. Looks to be a solid sprayer!


----------



## HitEmTrue

Hey that's cool. $174 right now following southerguy's "link".


----------



## southernguy311

Still available for price as posted before

Search for Chaplin 97900 via Google.com

Should come up as Google shop now with free shipping for $164.54


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 also had a discount code "Deal2222" for -5.00 off, you might try it!


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 also had a discount code "Deal2222" for -5.00 off, you might try it!


Yep, 2 days ago it said that it couldn't be combined with free shipping but yesterday it didn't care. It looks like how SG311 bought it is still the cheapest... searching google for Chapin 97900 and then clicking the link on the right side for CompSource. It does look like its accepting the coupon code and SG311's link price today. $159.54


----------



## SGrabs33

I received mine from CompSource this afternoon.



Unfortunately when I started putting it together I noticed a part that was already broken.



I haven't gotten it all together yet but hope to at some point today. I was hoping to spray PGR this weekend but it looks like that won't be happening.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I received mine from CompSource this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when I started putting it together I noticed a part that was already broken.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten it all together yet but hope to at some point today. I was hoping to spray PGR this weekend but it looks like that won't be happening.


That Sucks!!! I know how it feels to get a new toy and then it comes broken and you can't play with it


----------



## Ware

+1, I hate that. I bet Chapin will take care of you though.


----------



## SGrabs33

Yeah Chapin has great customer service so I'm not worried. I still haven't put it all the way together yet but can tell it's a pretty sturdy piece of equipment. The tires are pretty massive.

SG311 did you get yours yet?


----------



## SGrabs33

Finally got it put together. Seems to be really sturdy. I haven't tried it yet because of the broken piece. I also think the two bolts that they shipped which hold the black boom bracket to the front are about a 1/4 inch too long. Hard to imagine that would be the case so I am going to give it another once over to see if there is something I missed. The instructions could be a little more descriptive but it only took me about an hour and a half to put it together. Let me know if anyone has any questions. Here are some pics.


----------



## Ware

It looks like it has a nice low center of gravity.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Does it look like you would be able to add more nozzles if you wanted to? With some minor modifications of course


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> Does it look like you would be able to add more nozzles if you wanted to? With some minor modifications of course


I'm not an expert but I can't see any reason why not.

This is the set up. Just a flex tube running to a right angle, through the frame, to the tip.



Here is the tip if anyone is interested. I would like a reccomendation from someone if they think a tee jet will give me a better and more consistent output.



Another think I have noticed is that the is no sump, just a flat bottom. I guess I will have some product loss at the end of every application.

I plan on doing a test run once I get the replacement parts to see exactly how many gallons it will take me to do my whole yard. I'm estimating 5-6.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...I plan on doing a test run once I get the replacement parts to see exactly how many gallons it will take me to do my whole yard. I'm estimating 5-6.


That's actually how I prefer to "calibrate" with my push sprayer - just learn how many gallons it takes to spray the whole yard, then add the amount of product I know the yard needs.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Once you get the parts in, I would like to see what the spray pattern looks like on the driveway? A TeeJet nozzle may be a good option to have.


----------



## wardconnor

I want to know if this could be modified to handle 3 nozzles for a 60 inch or so spay width.

Curious if you would need to add items like a new pump, strainer, pressure relief valve, pressure gage etc.


----------



## Spammage

Nice find here. I'm getting really tired of pumping that darn handle for an hour + when spraying. This could be my b-day gift shortly. Looking forward to hearing all of your thoughts on this.

Edit -- after further thought, I spend more time on the lawn spraying than any other activity besides mowing, I'm tired of pumping constantly and my back always gives me grief after a full spraying. This appears to be a no-brainer so one is on the way.


----------



## SGrabs33

Spammage said:


> Nice find here. I'm getting really tired of pumping that darn handle for an hour + when spraying. This could be my b-day gift shortly. Looking forward to hearing all of your thoughts on this.
> 
> Edit -- after further thought, I spend more time on the lawn spraying than any other activity besides mowing, I'm tired of pumping constantly and my back always gives me grief after a full spraying. This appears to be a no-brainer so one is on the way.


Haha. Talked yourself into it really quick! 
Yeah, pumping my 2 gallon was not fun. Worse though was having to stop and refill my sprayer multiple times. With the price of this being under 200 it was an easy choice to give it a try.


----------



## SGrabs33

wardconnor said:


> I want to know if this could be modified to handle 3 nozzles for a 60 inch or so spay width.
> 
> Curious if you would need to add items like a new pump, strainer, pressure relief valve, pressure gage etc.


After checking it out I think it's hefty enough to support the weight. Others would have to give input on the specifics you requested but I can provide any pictures that would be helpful.


----------



## Spammage

SGrabs33 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find here. I'm getting really tired of pumping that darn handle for an hour + when spraying. This could be my b-day gift shortly. Looking forward to hearing all of your thoughts on this.
> 
> Edit -- after further thought, I spend more time on the lawn spraying than any other activity besides mowing, I'm tired of pumping constantly and my back always gives me grief after a full spraying. This appears to be a no-brainer so one is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Talked yourself into it really quick!
> Yeah, pumping my 2 gallon was not fun. Worse though was having to stop and refill my sprayer multiple times. With the price of this being under 200 it was an easy choice to give it a try.
Click to expand...

Yep, didn't take much. I just counted the number of full lawn apps I do in a season and thought about how bad my back feels after a spray. That plus the thought that the cost might get driven up soon and it was a done deal.


----------



## Ware

Regarding multiple nozzles, it would be hard to say without knowing the GPM of the pump. The simple thing to do would be measure the output of the single factory nozzle and then downsize the nozzles accordingly. For example, if the factory nozzle was the equivalent of a TeeJet red (0.40 GPM @ 40psi), you could run two yellows (0.20 GPM @ 40psi)... maybe three if the pump is oversized at all. That said, I have no idea what the factory nozzles or pump GPM are. Chapin might tell you if you call.

If you really wanted to get creative, you could give it a franken-sprayer makeover and put a larger pump/battery on it. Cannibalizing a brand new sprayer may sound crazy, but that price actually doesn't sound all that bad for a rolling sprayer chassis with a 12-gallon tank. For comparison, my single-nozzle spreader mate cost ~$450 more after shipping... and I had to have a spreader to drop it in.


----------



## Spammage

I think I saw the pump is rated for 1 GPM.


----------



## Ware

So if that's the case you could theoretically run 2 reds, 3 blues or 4 yellows at 40psi.


----------



## SGrabs33

.4-.5 GPM per website specs.


----------



## Spammage

SGrabs33 said:


> .4-.5 GPM per website specs.


That may be based on the nozzle. Scroll down to find this.


----------



## Mightyquinn

What does the pump look like and is it easy to replace?


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> What does the pump look like and is it easy to replace?


As requested. There is not much more room, if any, behind the plastic plate.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Is all of that exposed or is it under a cover? Looks like that pump could be replaced fairly easily.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Ware

Looks to be about the same size as any other (e.g. Fimco) 1gpm diaphragm pump:








That said, this should hold true:



Ware said:


> So if that's the case you could theoretically run 2 reds, 3 blues or 4 yellows at 40psi.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> Is all of that exposed or is it under a cover? Looks like that pump could be replaced fairly easily.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!


All is under the black plastic cover.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Might be a tighter fit than I thought unless you can operate it without the cover on.

Hope you are getting some of this rain Scott, I have almost .50" so far!


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Might be a tighter fit than I thought unless you can operate it without the cover on.
> 
> Hope you are getting some of this rain Scott, I have almost .50" so far!


I ran a 1gpm on my S15 conversion. I don't think a pump upgrade would be necessary unless you wanted more than 2-3 nozzles.

That's a pretty clean package. Are there 2 hoses inside the tank or just one?


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> Might be a tighter fit than I thought unless you can operate it without the cover on.
> 
> Hope you are getting some of this rain Scott, I have almost .50" so far!


Yea it is a tight fit. Though I don't think the cover is essential in any way. All of the pump components are screwed into the plate but the top two bolts in my last picture are really tapped in well to the reseviour. I can definitely see someone adding a metal plate there and having a new, larger pump and or components facing outward rather than being tucked away.

Yep, the rain is really starting to come down here.


----------



## SGrabs33

Come in guys. I'm trying to relax and watch some Seinfeld before bed and you keep making me run back down to the garage to take more pics. Also, its getting me more interested in using it and then I remember it's currently broken  oh the frustration(which Chapin customer service is helping calm). I kid, glad to help out even though I can't imagine that I will ever need more than the one nozzle for my 4500 sq ft.

One hose.



It comes out the back here. Guessing that cap on the bottom is the clean out.


----------



## southernguy311

Spammage said:


> Nice find here. I'm getting really tired of pumping that darn handle for an hour + when spraying. This could be my b-day gift shortly. Looking forward to hearing all of your thoughts on this.
> 
> Edit -- after further thought, I spend more time on the lawn spraying than any other activity besides mowing, I'm tired of pumping constantly and my back always gives me grief after a full spraying. This appears to be a no-brainer so one is on the way.


👍🏼


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Come in guys. I'm trying to relax and watch some Seinfeld before bed and you keep making me run back down to the garage to take more pics....


Ha, thanks.

So the single hose in the tank means there is no return. They just let it run at whatever the pump will produce behind the nozzle you're using - same thing they do with the 20V backpack. You can't adjust pressure, but it's simple and it should work fine. Those 1gpm diaphragm pumps are usually only rated for 35-40psi anyway - versus like 60psi on a 3gpm pump... so there should be no need to adjust it down.

And yeah that looks like a drain, which is cool.

Thanks again for all the photos! :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Interested to here Ware's perspective on the multiple nozzles. How did you decide on your nozzle spacing on the Spreader mate? Are they overlapping? How much if so? Are you overlapping the same amount every pass.

Mine is here, but I haven't had a chance to assemble it yet. I'm very interested in converting mine to a 2 boom setup immediately with tee jet nozzle bodies etc

Any ideas to make this possible speak up.


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> Interested to here Ware's perspective on the multiple nozzles. How did you decide on your nozzle spacing on the Spreader mate? Are they overlapping? How much if so? Are you overlapping the same amount every pass.
> 
> Mine is here, but I haven't had a chance to assemble it yet. I'm very interested in converting mine to a 2 boom setup immediately with tee jet nozzle bodies etc
> 
> Any ideas to make this possible speak up.


The spray from each nozzle does overlap. The TeeJet performance charts define the optimum spacing. I think all of them are 20" off the ground, then 20" apart if it is a 110° nozzle, or 30" if it is an 80° nozzle. See red boxes:


​
So my two nozzles are positioned about 20" off the ground and are 20" apart. They are basically in line with the tires, so I make my passes with about 20" between wheel marks:


----------



## southernguy311

Did you source all the parts from the same place or multiple vendors?

Could you break down each part for the build , description/qty/source ?

I'm looking at the picture but would rather order once and take one trip out vs several trips/reorders after I guessed wrong


----------



## southernguy311

southernguy311 said:


> Ware,
> 
> Did you source all the parts from the same place or multiple vendors?
> 
> Could you break down each part for the build , description/qty/source ?
> 
> I'm looking at the picture but would rather order once and take one trip out vs several trips/reorders after I guessed wrong


----------



## Ware

Dang, forgot all about this. I will post up tonight.


----------



## SGrabs33

FYI Chapin customer service was great again. They are sending me out a new nozzle which was broken in shipment and a couple screws because I think two of them were too long to function properly. The nozzle was broken in shipping, from a distributor, so they definitely didn't have to replace it, but they did anyways. The distributor wanted to file a FedEx shipping claim for damamge, have me send the whole thing back, and then send me a new one. Haha. I knew all of that would take forever so I told them to hold their
Horses a bit and that I would ask Chapin If they would replace the part


----------



## Ware

I used (2) of these 22251-311-375-NYB Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies. They have a single 3/8" hose shank:








If someone was doing a 3-4 nozzle boom, you would want the middle one(s) to be 22252-312-375-NYB with double 3/8" hose shanks, so you could plumb them inline:









To clamp these nozzles bodies onto the 1" OD stainless tube I used for the boom, I used the TeeJet QJ111-3/4 Clamps, which fit round tube with an OD range of 1" to 1-1/16". There are a number of these dry boom clamps available for different size round and square tubing:


​
For nozzles, I use the XRC11004 for contact products. For systemic products I use the AIC11004 nozzles. These are rated at 0.40gpm at 40psi (so 0.80gpm for a two-nozzle boom). With the XRC and AIC series, the nozzles are molded into a Quick TeeJet® cap, so you don't have to worry about matching nozzles to caps - they just twist right on the black nozzle bodies above.

Sprayer Depot's site appears to be down at the moment so I can't link them, but I also use the appropriate size (50 mesh) strainer inside the nozzle bodies to help prevent nozzle clogs. You just shove it up inside the nozzle body as you twist the cap on:

​
You will also need some 3/8" hose, clamps and a poly barbed tee. Quantities will vary based on your plumbing design.

Sorry for the delay. Let me know if I missed or need to clarify something. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Ware,

If you had to do it all over again would you have changed anything about the design? Made the boom clear the body more? Anything you can think of?


----------



## Ware

Not that I can think of - it's pretty solid. It's basically a 2-nozzle version of the Spreader-Mate:










I would just focus on the best way to attach a boom to the existing hardware.


----------



## southernguy311

What are those blue hose clamps?


----------



## wardconnor

southernguy311 said:


> What are those blue hose clamps?


+1


----------



## SGrabs33

Here is the set up in the "storage" centered position.



It's not an actual spraying position so there is just the center bolt holding it in. That means the ends will wiggle back and forth so you will have to figure out a way to lock it in. There are plenty of holes in the arm in order to attach a new boom, in needed.


----------



## J_nick

southernguy311 said:


> What are those blue hose clamps?


----------



## Ware

That's it. I think they call them snap grip hose clamps. That's what Gregson-Clark used on the Spreader-Mate.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I was able to find them for mine also&#128077;


----------



## southernguy311

I like those clamps. I found some black ones on Amazon and think I'll give them a shot.


----------



## Spammage

My sprayer came today, but still sits in the box. I'm hoping to have it ready for the weekend, but sometimes life just gets in the way.


----------



## southernguy311

Spammage said:


> My sprayer came today, but still sits in the box. I'm hoping to have it ready for the weekend, but sometimes life just gets in the way.


I hear ya. I was out of town this past weekend. Mine arrived Saturday and it's still in the box. Thinking I may have time to assemble Friday night after a few margaritas on Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## southernguy311

Sprayer assembled last night and tested on bosses lawn today.

Not at all impressed with the default spray tip so the two boom tee jet setup is coming soon. More details later today


----------



## SGrabs33

Finally got my replacement parts from Chapin. Installed and tested out today.



Here is a quick video as best as I could record.






It seems to manuaver great. The huge wheels help a lot. Check out the spray pattern MQ and let me know if you think a TeeJet would help out significantly. Thanks.

Glad to hear you got yours together SG311! Looking forward to more of your review.

I cut the lawn today and am going to try and put down PGR tomorrow. Anyone have any ideas on how to best calibrate? I think my plan is to currently pour in 1 gallon at a time on a level surface and then mark each gallon increment with a permanent marker. Then I will try and go around the whole yard starting with more than I know I need and see where the level ends up.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Thanks Scott, in the picture, what's the deal with the "dry stripe" in the road? Will it accept TeeJet nozzles? How wide is the spray pattern?

I would do a test run with JUST water first to see what you get. Doing it 2-3 times and then averaging would be the best way to do it. I would definitely know what your dilution rate is before spraying anything on the lawn.

I'll have to look at the TeeJet chart to see what tip would work the best. The one you have sprays out to the side, correct?


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...I think my plan is to currently pour in 1 gallon at a time on a level surface and then mark each gallon increment with a permanent marker. Then I will try and go around the whole yard starting with more than I know I need and see where the level ends up.


That sounds like a good plan. Once you know about how much water it takes to spray your lawn, you can just add the appropriate chemical dosage to that much water.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think my plan is to currently pour in 1 gallon at a time on a level surface and then mark each gallon increment with a permanent marker. Then I will try and go around the whole yard starting with more than I know I need and see where the level ends up.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good plan. Once you know about how much water it takes to spray your lawn, you can just add the appropriate chemical dosage to that much water.
Click to expand...

I may have read more into this than what was written 

Thought he was going to add PGR first? Now it all makes sense.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> Thanks Scott, in the picture, what's the deal with the "dry stripe" in the road? Will it accept TeeJet nozzles? How wide is the spray pattern?
> 
> I would do a test run with JUST water first to see what you get. Doing it 2-3 times and then averaging would be the best way to do it. I would definitely know what your dilution rate is before spraying anything on the lawn.
> 
> I'll have to look at the TeeJet chart to see what tip would work the best. The one you have sprays out to the side, correct?


Your talking about the little dry stripe in the sprayed area, right? That's just the way it was spraying. I'm not sure why it was doing that. It will accept other nozzles but I have no idea if the threading is the same. I wouldn't think Chapin would change their threading from one sprayer to another though. I would say the spray is about 3 feet wide. Yes, it sprays to the side, just on the inside of the tire.

Test run sounds good. It was pumping pretty fast today when testing. I went through about 6 gallons just messing around. Thanks MQ and Ware.


----------



## Mightyquinn

What kind of spray pattern are you looking for?


----------



## SGrabs33

I ever upgraded my pump sprayer and I don't have too much knowledge on the subject. To be honest I think I can work with it the way it is for now. At some point maybe I'll realize that something else could work better for me. Thanks for the help as always!


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I ever upgraded my pump sprayer and I don't have too much knowledge on the subject. To be honest I think I can work with it the way it is for now. At some point maybe I'll realize that something else could work better for me. Thanks for the help as always!


It looks like a pretty good set up out of the box and I also like how you can spray without actually having to roll through what was just applied. :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

Family time won over lawn forum time tonight so I'll have to post details tomorrow.

I sprayed 17,000 sq ft so no shortage of things to talk about.


----------



## Spammage

I haven't even had time to get mine out of the box yet. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts SG311.


----------



## SGrabs33

Here are a few pics that I meant to post earlier.

Spray nozzle:


Better view of spray pattern(very windy day):


----------



## ericgautier

Spray pattern looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Calibrated this morning. Put in 10 gallons to begin with and ended up with 4 left without any extra spray of edges and whatnot.

I decided to put in 7 for the first primo run so I would have extra and also because there is not sump at the bottom of the tank and I knew there would be some waste.

I ended up just drawing gallon lines on the back of the sprayer.



I did get around to doing the actual Primo spray @ .5 oz per 1k sq ft. I have to estimate that it was about 5 times as fast as the 2 gallon pump sprayer that I have!


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I did get around to doing the actual Primo spray @ .5 oz per 1k sq ft. I have to estimate that it was about 5 times as fast as the 2 gallon pump sprayer that I have!


I bet your shoulders don't hurt either :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did get around to doing the actual Primo spray @ .5 oz per 1k sq ft. I have to estimate that it was about 5 times as fast as the 2 gallon pump sprayer that I have!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your shoulders don't hurt either :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nope, not from pumping but from mulch shoveling :shock:


----------



## southernguy311

My frustration started with the spray tip being a side angle. That doesn't work out so well if you want to position the arm in center. To begin with the tip was spraying an incredibly poor pattern similar to the pictures posted by SGrabs with the gap. This bad pattern somewhat took care of itself at the system pressure built up more.

Being only a single spray tip didn't seem to afford me any less spray time than a backpack other than the refill times. Lots of passes back and forth and back and forth and not seeming to get anywhere.

Gripes:
1)The spray tip dripped a lot when not in use and required a very brisk pace to maintain 1 gallon/1000. Very brisk. 
2)Single spray tip vs dual 
3)Compared to the battery powered Chapin backpack, my fatigue was just as high. (Was spraying centipede at 2.5 inches with heavier than normal thatch led to higher than normal rolling resistance)
4) The provided spray wand did not work when switched into use.

Overall, I was somewhat disappointed with the stock setup. However, I do believe it can be upgraded into a great unit with a few modifications. I will be performing some mods and upgrading within 2 weeks Will report back after spraying those 17,000 sqft again with mods.


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks SG311, do you plan to get the spray wand working and upgraded, or just focus on the main spray setup?


----------



## southernguy311

I'll have to break down the stock wand and see why it's not spraying first. When that is done, I may go with a similar teejet DFW setup


----------



## SGrabs33

Hey SG311, and those who are thinking about buying this...
I just had my final price on this adjusted down to $135.34. COMPSOURCE has a price guarantee on everything they sell called Trust Guard.

Steps to receive the reimbursement:
1. Buy the sprayer from COMPSOURCE
2. Sign up for the free by clicking the Active Button in the email that you get after purchase:

3. They ask that you upload a copy of your invoice from COMPSOURCE and also "a copy of the product's advertisement page with the item's details and new price listed." For this go to Provantage.com site for the sprayer, add it to your cart, and then go to your cart and take a screenshot of the price. Don't worry about the shipping charge, they don't include that in the quote. Ensure that you price screenshot does not say "out of stock" or they will not accept it. 
4. WAIT. They are not very quick to respond so be patient. 
5. Ultimately, I received an email that said I was going to be receiving a check in the mail for $33.25!

IMO they sprayer has worked great, and for $135.34 I think it's a great deal.


----------



## Ware

I agree - you can't beat that price. Congrats!


----------



## southernguy311

Good shout


----------



## booneatl

Great information !! Goodbye 4 Gallon backpack. Thanks guys!!


----------



## booneatl

southernguy311 said:


> My frustration started with the spray tip being a side angle. That doesn't work out so well if you want to position the arm in center. To begin with the tip was spraying an incredibly poor pattern similar to the pictures posted by SGrabs with the gap. This bad pattern somewhat took care of itself at the system pressure built up more.
> 
> Being only a single spray tip didn't seem to afford me any less spray time than a backpack other than the refill times. Lots of passes back and forth and back and forth and not seeming to get anywhere.
> 
> Gripes:
> 1)The spray tip dripped a lot when not in use and required a very brisk pace to maintain 1 gallon/1000. Very brisk.
> 2)Single spray tip vs dual
> 3)Compared to the battery powered Chapin backpack, my fatigue was just as high. (Was spraying centipede at 2.5 inches with heavier than normal thatch led to higher than normal rolling resistance)
> 4) The provided spray wand did not work when switched into use.
> 
> Overall, I was somewhat disappointed with the stock setup. However, I do believe it can be upgraded into a great unit with a few modifications. I will be performing some mods and upgrading within 2 weeks Will report back after spraying those 17,000 sqft again with mods.


I just took mine for a test drive and have similar results. I'm curious about changing out the spray tips. I was using a 4 Gal Chapin backpack sprayer with some better spray tips but they do not fit on this model. They are close but the threading doesn't match up - just a little smaller.

I have about 6000-6500 sq/ft front lawn and filled with just over 6 gallons of water to test my walking speed and see if this would cover the area before running out of water. Trying to keep the math easy and assume 1 Gal -1000 Sq/ft.

I felt like I had good coverage and had almost 2 gallons left in the tank. I went back to the driveway and found I was probably walking to fast as my spray pattern greatly improved when I slowed down. A slower pace would probably be perfect - or I will crisscross my path and speed up a little.

Not very scientific but I feel comfortable with a slower walking pace getting me the 1 Gal per 1000 Sq/ft. It took about 10 minutes to cover the total area but I stopped several times to try and adjust for the side mounting spray.........this will take some getting use to because you have to basically walk back over the area you sprayed to keep on track.

I like it as it is and it definetely beats the 4 Gallon backpack which took me over an hour to cover the same area and left me sore for days !!


----------



## SGrabs33

Glad it is working well for you. I didn't try to get down to the specific gal/1k. I just put in about 10 gal and walked the whole yard and ended up with about 4 left. I will add an extra gallon in there for no sump and extra for the edges so I will use 7 gal going forward.

If a new t-jet tip works better please let me know. I would gladly buy something that would make this more efficient.

FYI to all, don't put much pressure on the spray arm because it will snap if much is applied. I know its not specifically designed to take any but I wish it was strong enough with withstand a few bumps here or there. I have not reached out to Chapin about this yet because it is still functional. I will reach out when it starts to annoy me.


----------



## booneatl

SGrabs33 said:


> Hey SG311, and those who are thinking about buying this...
> I just had my final price on this adjusted down to $135.34. COMPSOURCE has a price guarantee on everything they sell called Trust Guard.
> 
> Steps to receive the reimbursement:
> 1. Buy the sprayer from COMPSOURCE
> 2. Sign up for the free by clicking the Active Button in the email that you get after purchase:
> 
> 3. They ask that you upload a copy of your invoice from COMPSOURCE and also "a copy of the product's advertisement page with the item's details and new price listed." For this go to Provantage.com site for the sprayer, add it to your cart, and then go to your cart and take a screenshot of the price. Don't worry about the shipping charge, they don't include that in the quote. Ensure that you price screenshot does not say "out of stock" or they will not accept it.
> 4. WAIT. They are not very quick to respond so be patient.
> 5. Ultimately, I received an email that said I was going to be receiving a check in the mail for $33.25!
> 
> IMO they sprayer has worked great, and for $135.34 I think it's a great deal.


Just got the e-mail..........they are sending me a check for the difference so this was really a great deal !! Thanks for the information.


----------



## SGrabs33

booneatl said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SG311, and those who are thinking about buying this...
> I just had my final price on this adjusted down to $135.34. COMPSOURCE has a price guarantee on everything they sell called Trust Guard.
> 
> Steps to receive the reimbursement:
> 1. Buy the sprayer from COMPSOURCE
> 2. Sign up for the free by clicking the Active Button in the email that you get after purchase:
> 
> 3. They ask that you upload a copy of your invoice from COMPSOURCE and also "a copy of the product's advertisement page with the item's details and new price listed." For this go to Provantage.com site for the sprayer, add it to your cart, and then go to your cart and take a screenshot of the price. Don't worry about the shipping charge, they don't include that in the quote. Ensure that you price screenshot does not say "out of stock" or they will not accept it.
> 4. WAIT. They are not very quick to respond so be patient.
> 5. Ultimately, I received an email that said I was going to be receiving a check in the mail for $33.25!
> 
> IMO they sprayer has worked great, and for $135.34 I think it's a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the e-mail..........they are sending me a check for the difference so this was really a great deal !! Thanks for the information.
Click to expand...

Glad it helped!


----------



## adamgoldberg

Do you suppose there's a way to rig up the Chapin 97900 with that Solo 4-nozzle sprayer?


----------



## Ware

adamgoldberg said:


> Do you suppose there's a way to rig up the Chapin 97900 with that Solo 4-nozzle sprayer?


I moved this over here to the Chapin 97900 thread - the other thread was geared more toward handheld sprayer wands.

Are you talking about this 4-nozzle boom?

I think it's definitely possible - you would just want to make sure you keep the nozzles sized such that they don't allow more flow than the 1gpm pump rating. That would be yellow TeeJet nozzles (0.20gpm each @ 40psi). You could step up to blue (0.30gpm @ 40psi) with a 3-nozzle boom, or red (0.40gpm @40psi) with a 2-nozzle setup...


----------



## adamgoldberg

Ware said:


> Are you talking about this 4-nozzle boom?
> 
> I think it's definitely possible - you would just want to make sure you keep the nozzles sized such that they don't allow more flow than the 1gpm pump rating. That would be yellow TeeJet nozzles (0.20gpm each @ 40psi). You could step up to blue (0.30gpm @ 40psi) with a 3-nozzle boom, or red (0.40gpm @40psi) with a 2-nozzle setup...


Yes, that's what I was trying to ask. Thanks.


----------



## Spammage

I finally got mine put together yesterday and I'm impressed. It will take Teejet nozzles, but keep in mind I don't use the quick change nozzles. I played around a little and it pushes relatively easy even when full. I ordered a Chapin 3 nozzle boom and two additional nozzles (blue) today and will update once installed.


----------



## Ware

I may have missed where this was confirmed somewhere, but will it work with the swinging boom arm in the front/middle position?


----------



## Spammage

That's my plan. I don't see any reason why it won't work.


----------



## SGrabs33

Spammage said:


> I finally got mine put together yesterday and I'm impressed. It will take Teejet nozzles, but keep in mind I don't use the quick change nozzles. I played around a little and it pushes relatively easy even when full. I ordered a Chapin 3 nozzle boom and two additional nozzles (blue) today and will update once installed.


Yeah, I agree it isn't too bad to push when full. Congrats on your purchase and looking forward to the pics with the boom!



Ware said:


> I may have missed where this was confirmed somewhere, but will it work with the swinging boom arm in the front/middle position?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> I finally got mine put together yesterday and I'm impressed. It will take Teejet nozzles, but keep in mind I don't use the quick change nozzles. I played around a little and it pushes relatively easy even when full. I ordered a Chapin 3 nozzle boom and two additional nozzles (blue) today and will update once installed.


Glad to hear! This thing looks to be a great alternative to the Earthway S15/25 and a lot cheaper! :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Update time -- I got the boom installed. Nozzles are 17" apart and about 15" above ground during use. The 110 degree nozzles are a must with this boom. Pressure was even across the nozzles, but I should have sprung for the check valve strainers because it will drip when not in use.

I didn't really have time to calibrate myself to the sprayer because we are leaving town, so I mixed pgr to go down at 2 gal/k. Figured that way if my speed was off I had room for error. Initial pace was to quick, but after doing the front/sides I slowed down a little and hit the back perfect. I like being able to apply at 2 gal/k as it seems to wet the grass better.

The proof will be in the regulation, but I am thrilled. I used to hate having to spray, but not anymore. Sprayed at 2 gal/k instead of 1/k and still finished in about a third the time. My back doesn't hurt and my left arm isn't tired either. I'm calling it a win.


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice Spammage, your set up looks great. I agree with you that spraying used to be a chore but now it's nice and easy to do. I'm guessing from one of your other posts that you much prefer the TeeJet nozzles over the stock set up?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> Update time -- I got the boom installed. Nozzles are 17" apart and about 15" above ground during use. The 110 degree nozzles are a must with this boom. Pressure was even across the nozzles, but I should have sprung for the check valve strainers because it will drip when not in use.
> 
> I didn't really have time to calibrate myself to the sprayer because we are leaving town, so I mixed pgr to go down at 2 gal/k. Figured that way if my speed was off I had room for error. Initial pace was to quick, but after doing the front/sides I slowed down a little and hit the back perfect. I like being able to apply at 2 gal/k as it seems to wet the grass better.
> 
> The proof will be in the regulation, but I am thrilled. I used to hate having to spray, but not anymore. Sprayed at 2 gal/k instead of 1/k and still finished in about a third the time. My back doesn't hurt and my left arm isn't tired either. I'm calling it a win.


Great to hear Spammage!!! Already a modification done on new equipment :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

SGrabs33 said:


> I'm guessing from one of your other posts that you much prefer the TeeJet nozzles over the stock set up?


I love teejet nozzles because they have them for any situation. I don't think the included nozzle is poor quality, it just isn't right for what we are doing.


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> Already a modification done on new equipment :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I often wonder why these companies don't do more product research before they release their products. I can't think of any reason a turf manager would use the included nozzle and for the same money Chapin could have included a more standard nozzle. Shoot, if they included the boom as standard I think they would generate a lot more interest in their product.

I actually did a similar modification to my Earthway before ever using it. They sell a "pro" model which allows you to cut material flow to either side or both without having to adjust flow rate. It is a five dollar piece of plastic and three extra screws. If I'm in charge that becomes standard and I charge the extra $5 but all of my customers are happy with the end product. I think these companies out think themselves to often.


----------



## booneatl

Spammage said:


> Update time -- I got the boom installed. Nozzles are 17" apart and about 15" above ground during use. The 110 degree nozzles are a must with this boom. Pressure was even across the nozzles, but I should have sprung for the check valve strainers because it will drip when not in use.
> 
> I didn't really have time to calibrate myself to the sprayer because we are leaving town, so I mixed pgr to go down at 2 gal/k. Figured that way if my speed was off I had room for error. Initial pace was to quick, but after doing the front/sides I slowed down a little and hit the back perfect. I like being able to apply at 2 gal/k as it seems to wet the grass better.
> 
> The proof will be in the regulation, but I am thrilled. I used to hate having to spray, but not anymore. Sprayed at 2 gal/k instead of 1/k and still finished in about a third the time. My back doesn't hurt and my left arm isn't tired either. I'm calling it a win.


Looks great !! I couldn't agree more about going from a backpack to this push sprayer.

I'd like to copy your boom setup so I can spray my entire 17,500 sq/ft of lawn instead of just the front. Where did you buy the boom and nozzles? Could you also tell me which nozzles you went with ? I'll be spraying mostly prodamine, pgr, and some fas. Thanks.


----------



## Spammage

Boom was bought here:

http://pestcontrol.domyownpestcontr...j9&method=and&isort=score&view=list&sku=11500

Nozzles are a little more personal preference, but I would stick with the blue 110 degree nozzles. I used TTJ60-11003VP for pgr but I haven't decided if I will use something different for soil apps or not.


----------



## booneatl

Spammage said:


> Boom was bought here:
> 
> http://pestcontrol.domyownpestcontr...j9&method=and&isort=score&view=list&sku=11500
> 
> Nozzles are a little more personal preference, but I would stick with the blue 110 degree nozzles. I used TTJ60-11003VP for pgr but I haven't decided if I will use something different for soil apps or not.


Thank you !!


----------



## Tellycoleman

15 Gallons thats gonna be hell to push. 1 gallon of water weighs 8 pounds. 15 gallons x 8 = 120 pounds. I hope the wheels are good wowwwww. My S25 is a bugger to push fully loaded.


----------



## Spammage

Nope, it actually pushes pretty easy given the weight. Your Earthway uses gears to drive the pump, this one doesn't.


----------



## booneatl

+1


----------



## SGrabs33

Agreed with the above. I have filled mine with 10+ and it was easy even on my front hill/incline.


----------



## ericgautier

Spammage said:


> Earthway uses gears to drive the pump, this one doesn't.


^ this is the biggest draw back I found w/ my Earthway S15. It never feels "smooth" to push.


----------



## Redtenchu

I advised a friend to purchase this sprayer for his 10k of lawn. We put it together today and immediately noticed the pump was surging. I checked the manual, no troubleshooting tips for surging or pump issues. I swapped out the stock nozzle to a Tee-Jet and had the same issues, even using the wand makes the pump surge.

I'm calling Chapin tomorrow but was hoping you guys might also have some insight. 
I'll check back in tomorrow morning! Thanks in advance!
A little video to help identify.

https://youtu.be/58o5svpId8A


----------



## Spammage

I think it is just trying to maintain pressure. Mine did the same with one nozzle, but ran continuously with three on the boom. Did you notice an uneven spray?


----------



## SGrabs33

Sorry to hear that Red. I haven't had that issue and unfortunately don't know much about the pumps in general.

Chapin is great though, I'm sure they will help figure it out.


----------



## booneatl

Mine does this exact same thing........I also thought it was just trying to maintain pressure. Spray seems even for me.


----------



## SGrabs33

Yeah I'm not sure what's going on there. You can definitely tell in Red's video it's surging pretty bad. Watch the waterline closest to the tire, it's wavy.

My pump runs smooth(for now).

https://youtu.be/vxV7WyPcO5U


----------



## dfw_pilot

It's surging because that kid is only wearing socks.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Did you use hot water? Was the tank pretty full? Just grasping at straws right now

Mine does that occasionally but all I have to do is adjust the pressure regulator to correct it. I don't think that has one, it could just be a faulty pump.


----------



## adamgoldberg

Spammage said:


> Update time -- I got the boom installed. Nozzles are 17" apart and about 15" above ground during use. The 110 degree nozzles are a must with this boom. Pressure was even across the nozzles, but I should have sprung for the check valve strainers because it will drip when not in use.


I'm trying to figure out what parts you're talking about with the check valve strainers. Do you mean something like the TeeJet 21950-2-NY? Can you explain what you "should have done" (with part #s?)

EDIT:

Ok, I see in This Post Ware describes the 22251-311-375-NYB Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies. But the check valves decrease the PSI between 5-10psi, does that cause a problem?

Also, Ware describes using AIC and XRC nozzlezs, depending on "contact products" or "systemic products". Can someone describe what that means?


----------



## adamgoldberg

Also, BTW...

I really hate buying rechargeable battery devices where the replacement batteries are unobtainium, so I make darn sure that replacement batteries are available (somehow).

Chapin sells the batter & charger as item #6-8238 (fits both the 24v backpack sprayer and the push sprayer). $39.99 list.

I suspect this is a Chapin label on a commonly available battery, but it's hard to tell. Anyone know what the non-Chapin direct replacement for the battery might be?

(And fwiw, Compsource is backordered )


----------



## Spammage

I just meant I should have purchased them. I went with the 4193A-5-50SS. I haven't used it with them yet. It is my understanding that they don't reduce spray pressure, but require 5-10 psi (depending on model) to allow flow through the nozzle.

edit -- just saw the fine print indicating the 5 psi drop. I will be spraying off again probably next weekend, so I will know then if it is a problem.


----------



## adamgoldberg

Spammage said:


> It is my understanding that they don't reduce spray pressure, but require 5-10 psi (depending on model) to allow flow through the nozzle.


Teejet catalog says "... pressure drop of 5PSI to 10 PSI..."



But I wish TJ made it easier to understand how things will fit together ... which is why I'm asking "what parts exactly??".


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Did you use hot water? Was the tank pretty full? Just grasping at straws right now
> 
> Mine does that occasionally but all I have to do is adjust the pressure regulator to correct it. I don't think that has one, it could just be a faulty pump.


Cold water from the tap, used 3 gallons and 12 gallons with no effect on surging.

If the stock nozzle is removed completely (wide open), the surging stops. I'll take my PSI gauge with me next time and get a reading from the wand. Maybe if I can get a tip to match the PSI, it'll level out. What do you think?


----------



## adamgoldberg

Redtenchu said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use hot water? Was the tank pretty full? Just grasping at straws right now
> 
> Mine does that occasionally but all I have to do is adjust the pressure regulator to correct it. I don't think that has one, it could just be a faulty pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Cold water from the tap, used 3 gallons and 12 gallons with no effect on surging.
> 
> If the stock nozzle is removed completely (wide open), the surging stops. I'll take my PSI gauge with me next time and get a reading from the wand. Maybe if I can get a tip to match the PSI, it'll level out. What do you think?
Click to expand...

Freshly-charged battery, or no? I imagine the pump may run faster/more efficiently with a fully charged battery...


----------



## Redtenchu

adamgoldberg said:


> Freshly-charged battery, or no? I imagine the pump may run faster/more efficiently with a fully charged battery...


Yes, fresh full charge.

I believe the surging is caused by too much PSI. The pump is hitting a PSI limit and shutting off, then back on and repeating. The actual PSI must be over, but very close to the shutoff PSI. That's why us runs smoothly without a tip installed (no back pressure).

This is just what I've gathered from reading about similar set-ups online.


----------



## adamgoldberg

Redtenchu said:


> I believe the surging is caused by too much PSI. The pump is hitting a PSI limit and shutting off, then back on and repeating. The actual PSI must be over, but very close to the shutoff PSI. That's why us runs smoothly without a tip installed (no back pressure).


I know _*nothing*_, and I suspect Chapin might have some information for you, but I wonder if adding a pressure relief/regulating value would (also) solve your problem (something like a TeeJet 23120)?

Though I suppose the cheapest way of solving that problem is replacing the spray nozzle with something that flows more fluid...


----------



## Redtenchu

adamgoldberg said:


> I know _*nothing*_, and I suspect Chapin might have some information for you, but I wonder if adding a pressure relief/regulating value would (also) solve your problem (something like a TeeJet 23120)?
> 
> Though I suppose the cheapest way of solving that problem is replacing the spray nozzle with something that flows more fluid...


Agreed, _*IF*_ that's the issue! LOL


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use hot water? Was the tank pretty full? Just grasping at straws right now
> 
> Mine does that occasionally but all I have to do is adjust the pressure regulator to correct it. I don't think that has one, it could just be a faulty pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Cold water from the tap, used 3 gallons and 12 gallons with no effect on surging.
> 
> If the stock nozzle is removed completely (wide open), the surging stops. I'll take my PSI gauge with me next time and get a reading from the wand. Maybe if I can get a tip to match the PSI, it'll level out. What do you think?
Click to expand...

I think you are on the right track to figuring it out :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I would either put a higher flow nozzle in it or call Chapin. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I would either put a higher flow nozzle in it or call Chapin. :thumbup:


I contacted them via email with a link to my video!


----------



## southernguy311

Mine did that for about 5 minutes until the pump fully primed itself.


----------



## Redtenchu

southernguy311 said:


> Mine did that for about 5 minutes until the pump fully primed itself.


Oh, that's good to know!


----------



## Spammage

An update -- the check valves worked great and I didn't notice any difference in spray pressure.


----------



## Redtenchu

Just an update on the surging. I had him fill the sprayer and run it until it's empty. The pump now runs smooth!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SGrabs33

Glad y'all got it figured out!


----------



## Redtenchu

Redtenchu said:


> Just an update on the surging. I had him fill the sprayer and run it until it's empty. The pump now runs smooth!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Helped him apply some products today, unfortunately, the surging started again. The tip must've loosened some and caused a higher flow rate out of the tip.

We made a quick trip to tractor supply and picked up an adjustable cone tip so we could match it to the pump PSI for an even application. This worked for the Prodiamine we applied today but the issue will need to be resolved before we do any foliar applications. Emailed Chapin about this issue with a link to the video on June 25th, but haven't heard back.... I guess we will need to call them for any kind of customer service?


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update on the surging. I had him fill the sprayer and run it until it's empty. The pump now runs smooth!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Helped him apply some products today, unfortunately, the surging started again. The tip must've loosened some and caused a higher flow rate out of the tip.
> 
> We made a quick trip to tractor supply and picked up an adjustable cone tip so we could match it to the pump PSI for an even application. This worked for the Prodiamine we applied today but the issue will need to be resolved before we do any foliar applications. Emailed Chapin about this issue with a link to the video on June 25th, but haven't heard back.... I guess we will need to call them for any kind of customer service?
Click to expand...

That's unfortunate. I did have an issue receiving emails from them. When I called they said that they had replied but I never got anything. Then they just read back their response. Always helpful when I call.


----------



## booneatl

Just put down T-pac and no surging issues today. Battery was fully charged and had been sitting on charger for over a week. I also used about 12 Gallons of water for better coverage as opposed to only 6 Gallons my first few times when I had the surging issues.


----------



## ryan87500

For those who have ordered would you recommend this unit? I am a homeowner with about 11k sq feet excluding parkway.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## adamgoldberg

Mine arrived with a bad battery... called Chapin and they immediately sent me a new battery -- so quickly that I suspect this is a common problem.

Anyone else have something like this happen?


----------



## Spammage

ryan87500 said:


> For those who have ordered would you recommend this unit? I am a homeowner with about 11k sq feet excluding parkway.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


I would. I love it compared to the 4 gal pump sprayer I was using. I'm sure the Lesco Spreader Mate is better, but the cost is a LOT higher as well.


----------



## ryan87500

Spammage said:


> ryan87500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have ordered would you recommend this unit? I am a homeowner with about 11k sq feet excluding parkway.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I would. I love it compared to the 4 gal pump sprayer I was using. I'm sure the Lesco Spreader Mate is better, but the cost is a LOT higher as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks. How big of a footprint does it have. Was thinking of hanging it from the garage ceiling when not using (empty of course)


----------



## ryan87500

Sorry one more question how does the wand work for spot spraying. Does it do a good job. Seems like a great extra feature.


----------



## Spammage

Wand works great. The footprint is rather large - I would say just a little larger than my Earthway 2170 spreader and that isn't counting the boom I added.


----------



## ryan87500

Spammage said:


> Wand works great. The footprint is rather large - I would say just a little larger than my Earthway 2170 spreader and that isn't counting the boom I added.


I couldn't find a manual online, how hard would it be to disassemble the handle from the tank for storage? Seems like that is what creates a larger footprint (Similar to my Earthway bucket spreader). The spreader is a pain to take apart though.


----------



## adamgoldberg

ryan87500 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wand works great. The footprint is rather large - I would say just a little larger than my Earthway 2170 spreader and that isn't counting the boom I added.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a manual online, how hard would it be to disassemble the handle from the tank for storage? Seems like that is what creates a larger footprint (Similar to my Earthway bucket spreader). The spreader is a pain to take apart though.
Click to expand...

Easy. There's one electrical connection easily removed, then two nut/bolts, then the handle comes right out.


----------



## ryan87500

adamgoldberg said:


> ryan87500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wand works great. The footprint is rather large - I would say just a little larger than my Earthway 2170 spreader and that isn't counting the boom I added.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a manual online, how hard would it be to disassemble the handle from the tank for storage? Seems like that is what creates a larger footprint (Similar to my Earthway bucket spreader). The spreader is a pain to take apart though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy. There's one electrical connection easily removed, then two nut/bolts, then the handle comes right out.
Click to expand...

Thanks! This is why I hate these kinds of forums all it makes me do is buy things!!!!


----------



## SGrabs33

ryan87500 said:


> For those who have ordered would you recommend this unit? I am a homeowner with about 11k sq feet excluding parkway.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


I very much recommend this. Like others, I had a random issue with mine but it was something that Chapin solved very quickly.

I am hoping to get this sprayer and my spreader on the wall similar to the below. The sprayer does have a pretty large footprint in my garage.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Spammage said:


> Update time -- I got the boom installed. Nozzles are 17" apart and about 15" above ground during use. The 110 degree nozzles are a must with this boom. Pressure was even across the nozzles, but I should have sprung for the check valve strainers because it will drip when not in use.
> 
> I didn't really have time to calibrate myself to the sprayer because we are leaving town, so I mixed pgr to go down at 2 gal/k. Figured that way if my speed was off I had room for error. Initial pace was to quick, but after doing the front/sides I slowed down a little and hit the back perfect. I like being able to apply at 2 gal/k as it seems to wet the grass better.
> 
> The proof will be in the regulation, but I am thrilled. I used to hate having to spray, but not anymore. Sprayed at 2 gal/k instead of 1/k and still finished in about a third the time. My back doesn't hurt and my left arm isn't tired either. I'm calling it a win.


Spammage is the boom you used the Chapin 6-7780 boom? I emailed Chapin and they said this boom would not work with this model. But as is often the case the customer service people know less about their products than the users do. So if its working for you then thats good enough for me.


----------



## SGrabs33

Llano Estacado said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update time -- I got the boom installed. Nozzles are 17" apart and about 15" above ground during use. The 110 degree nozzles are a must with this boom. Pressure was even across the nozzles, but I should have sprung for the check valve strainers because it will drip when not in use.
> 
> I didn't really have time to calibrate myself to the sprayer because we are leaving town, so I mixed pgr to go down at 2 gal/k. Figured that way if my speed was off I had room for error. Initial pace was to quick, but after doing the front/sides I slowed down a little and hit the back perfect. I like being able to apply at 2 gal/k as it seems to wet the grass better.
> 
> The proof will be in the regulation, but I am thrilled. I used to hate having to spray, but not anymore. Sprayed at 2 gal/k instead of 1/k and still finished in about a third the time. My back doesn't hurt and my left arm isn't tired either. I'm calling it a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage is the boom you used the Chapin 6-7780 boom? I emailed Chapin and they said this boom would not work with this model. But as is often the case the customer service people know less about their products than the users do. So if its working for you then thats good enough for me.
Click to expand...

This is the boom he bought:



Spammage said:


> Boom was bought here:
> 
> http://pestcontrol.domyownpestcontr...j9&method=and&isort=score&view=list&sku=11500
> 
> Nozzles are a little more personal preference, but I would stick with the blue 110 degree nozzles. I used TTJ60-11003VP for pgr but I haven't decided if I will use something different for soil apps or not.


----------



## adamgoldberg

adamgoldberg said:


> Mine arrived with a bad battery... called Chapin and they immediately sent me a new battery -- so quickly that I suspect this is a common problem.
> 
> Anyone else have something like this happen?


The battery charger power supply ("wall wart") that came with mine has a LED on the back of it, and the manual (which doesn't seem to exactly match the battery charger) says that the LED will flash when charging, then go solid green when the battery is fully charged.

I plugged mine in, and just got a solid red LED. I spoke with Chapin, and they immediately concluded that it was a bad battery and they've sent me a new battery & charger.

The new battery & charger works identically -- solid red LED on the charger. I don't know whether I got two bad ones, or two good ones (and Chapin was confused), or what.

What does the LED on yours do when charging?


----------



## Ware

Does it use a Lithium-ion battery? I had a similar problem with the 20V Black + Decker battery on my Chapin backpack sprayer. Evidently the batteries can discharge too far for the charger to "recognize" them.


----------



## Spammage

Llano Estacado said:


> Spammage is the boom you used the Chapin 6-7780 boom? I emailed Chapin and they said this boom would not work with this model. But as is often the case the customer service people know less about their products than the users do. So if its working for you then thats good enough for me.


The threads are different, so it doesn't seat flush and leaks a little at the boom connection. It isn't something I think will be difficult to stop, I just haven't tried to mess with it yet.


----------



## adamgoldberg

adamgoldberg said:


> What does the LED on yours do when charging?


After further experimentation, it seems that the LED on the charger wall wart is SOLID RED while charging, and SOLID GREEN when complete. This is different from the manual says (and Chapin support says it should be blinking when charging).

Does anyone's charger act differently from mine?


----------



## adamgoldberg

ALSO, does it bother anyone else that it's not effectively possible to spray with less than about 1.5Q in the tank? I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to do with the 1.5Q leftover every time....


----------



## ryan87500

Just ordered one. Should be here Thursday.

Who is going to put a motor on it to so you don't have to push?


----------



## SGrabs33

adamgoldberg said:


> adamgoldberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the LED on yours do when charging?
> 
> 
> 
> After further experimentation, it seems that the LED on the charger wall wart is SOLID RED while charging, and SOLID GREEN when complete. This is different from the manual says (and Chapin support says it should be blinking when charging).
> 
> Does anyone's charger act differently from mine?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I remember that the LED instructions in the manual didn't really match what was going on. I cannot remember the specifics though. I just left it on the charger for a long time and all was well. I agree it is annoying.



adamgoldberg said:


> ure what I'm going to do with the 1.5Q leftover every time....


Agreed, it would have been nice if the sprayer had a sump. If I remember correctly someone on the forum added something to the bottom of one of their sprayers(not this specific one) that diverted the last bit of liquid towards the intake.



ryan87500 said:


> Just ordered one. Should be here Thursday.
> 
> Who is going to put a motor on it to so you don't have to push?


Nice! Haha, this thing has huge tires and wasn't hard to push with 10+ gallons. Plus, yard work is one of my only exercises. Gotta get my workout in!


----------



## adamgoldberg

SGrabs33 said:


> adamgoldberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... what I'm going to do with the 1.5Q leftover every time....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it would have been nice if the sprayer had a sump. If I remember correctly someone on the forum added something to the bottom of one of their sprayers(not this specific one) that diverted the last bit of liquid towards the intake.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what could really be done in there. The tank has a flat bottom, the drain is on the side, and the pickup is just laying on the flat bottom. There's not even a good way to drain the tank of that last 1.5Q -- In my water trials, I've had to turn it upside-down into a bucket. I might not want to do that with some mixes...


----------



## SGrabs33

adamgoldberg said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamgoldberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... what I'm going to do with the 1.5Q leftover every time....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it would have been nice if the sprayer had a sump. If I remember correctly someone on the forum added something to the bottom of one of their sprayers(not this specific one) that diverted the last bit of liquid towards the intake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what could really be done in there. The tank has a flat bottom, the drain is on the side, and the pickup is just laying on the flat bottom. There's not even a good way to drain the tank of that last 1.5Q -- In my water trials, I've had to turn it upside-down into a bucket. I might not want to do that with some mixes...
Click to expand...

Yeah, its far from ideal. I just lay it on its side/top in one of my mulch beds and spray it out. Then I try and water in the dump area as well as possible.


----------



## ryan87500

I just got mine in the mail.

I didn't realize how big the tank is!

I wish they made a mini model, and maybe they will if this kicks of.

I need to assemble and then figure out where to store this thing.


----------



## ryan87500

I just put my unit together and tried it and having bad pump surging. Did anyone figure out how to fix that or did Chapin recommend a solution?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ryan87500 said:


> I just put my unit together and tried it and having bad pump surging. Did anyone figure out how to fix that or did Chapin recommend a solution?


I believe that Redtenchu found a solution. Give this a shot.


Redtenchu said:


> Just an update on the surging. I had him fill the sprayer and run it until it's empty. The pump now runs smooth!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I gather that many of you that have purchased this unit had 4 gallon backpack sprayers previously, and have stepped up to this sprayer to replace them. I'm looking to get a backpack sprayer for using around the house, because I've got a 2 gallon can, and a 25 gallon pull-behind sprayer. Looking for something in the middle, and could use some recommendations.

For those who have remaining fluid in the bottom of the tank, why not install a drain petcock? Or, use a Battery operated liquid transfer pump? I use the transfer pumps for my fuel cans. Makes filling them a lot easier, and less likely to spill/get into your eye. Had that happen once, and it was no fun!


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> ryan87500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my unit together and tried it and having bad pump surging. Did anyone figure out how to fix that or did Chapin recommend a solution?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Redtenchu found a solution. Give this a shot.
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update on the surging. I had him fill the sprayer and run it until it's empty. The pump now runs smooth!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly, it didn't work and we didn't get any response from Chapin.



Redtenchu said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update on the surging. I had him fill the sprayer and run it until it's empty. The pump now runs smooth!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Helped him apply some products today, unfortunately, the surging started again. The tip must've loosened some and caused a higher flow rate out of the tip.
> 
> We made a quick trip to tractor supply and picked up an adjustable cone tip so we could match it to the pump PSI for an even application. This worked for the Prodiamine we applied today but the issue will need to be resolved before we do any foliar applications. Emailed Chapin about this issue with a link to the video on June 25th, but haven't heard back.... I guess we will need to call them for any kind of customer service?
Click to expand...


----------



## SGrabs33

Did you ever try calling. They never called me back either but when I called they read back the response that they said they emailed me.


----------



## ryan87500

[/quote]

Did you ever try calling. They never called me back either but when I called they read back the response that they said they emailed me.
[/quote]

What was the solution they provided? Or was yours a different issue?


----------



## Redtenchu

It's not my sprayer or at my house, I'll see if he will call.


----------



## ryan87500

Redtenchu said:


> It's not my sprayer or at my house, I'll see if he will call.


I plan to call Monday, will see what they say. Unfortunately I work during there hours so wont be able to troubleshoot over the phone.


----------



## Stro3579

ryan87500 said:


> I just put my unit together and tried it and having bad pump surging. Did anyone figure out how to fix that or did Chapin recommend a solution?


I read someone said to fill it up with water and let it run until the take is empty. This should fix it. Think it's like a priming issue.


----------



## Spammage

I'm still not sure the surging is a defect. You have a pump rated to 1 gal per minute pushing fluid through a nozzle that won't flow 1 gal per minute. The pump will shut off at a certain pressure rating, and I think it is reaching that while spraying, shutting down and then turning back on when the spraying releases pressure. My pump runs constantly with three blue nozzles on the boom, but will surge this way when spraying through 1 red nozzle on the wand. Have any of you tried to change to a higher or lower flow nozzle to see if it alters the "surging" rate??


----------



## ryan87500

Spammage said:


> I'm still not sure the surging is a defect. You have a pump rated to 1 gal per minute pushing fluid through a nozzle that won't flow 1 gal per minute. The pump will shut off at a certain pressure rating, and I think it is reaching that while spraying, shutting down and then turning back on when the spraying releases pressure. My pump runs constantly with three blue nozzles on the boom, but will surge this way when spraying through 1 red nozzle on the wand. Have any of you tried to change to a higher or lower flow nozzle to see if it alters the "surging" rate??


If you remove the nozzle it definitely goes away.

You are probably right that they put in an oversized pump compared to the nozzle, it is interesting thought that some people have the problem and other don't.

I did run the liquid through twice to see if needed to be primed etc and that didn't help.

One more thing, Is there marking for gallons I didn't see anything but maybe I totally missed it.


----------



## SGrabs33

ryan87500 said:


> One more thing, Is there marking for gallons I didn't see anything but maybe I totally missed it.


I guess it's better they put an oversized pump rather than the other way around.

No markings, I did them with a permanent marker on the back of mine. It will suffice.


----------



## Redtenchu

It's definitely the issue that Spammage described, but you would expect the tip included would be rated for the pump installed. No?

I believe we will go the same route as others have and purchase the 2 or 3 nozzle setup to allow for a higher flow rate from the tips. Along with a CFV setup, it should correct the horribly inaccurate spray pattern we are getting with the stock setup.


----------



## ryan87500

Redtenchu said:


> It's definitely the issue that Spammage described, but you would expect the tip included would be rated for the pump installed. No?
> 
> I believe we will go the same route as others have and purchase the 2 or 3 nozzle setup to allow for a higher flow rate from the tips. Along with a CFV setup, it should correct the horribly inaccurate spray pattern we are getting with the stock setup.


I am completely new to sprayers / tips etc...

I see a lot of talk on teejet, does the nozzle just drop into the chapin holder or do you have to buy a proprietary holder? I assume he holder just screws into the existing assembly or do you need to take apart the assembly at the hose?

Sorry if my question doesn't make sense.


----------



## Redtenchu

ryan87500 said:


> I am completely new to sprayers / tips etc...
> 
> I see a lot of talk on teejet, does the nozzle just drop into the chapin holder or do you have to buy a proprietary holder? I assume he holder just screws into the existing assembly or do you need to take apart the assembly at the hose?
> 
> Sorry if my question doesn't make sense.


Your question is good, and yes the TeeJet tips will diectly replace the tips supplied by chapin. You'll just unscrew the body around the stock tip, remove and drop in a TeeJet tip.


----------



## ryan87500

Redtenchu said:


> ryan87500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely new to sprayers / tips etc...
> 
> I see a lot of talk on teejet, does the nozzle just drop into the chapin holder or do you have to buy a proprietary holder? I assume he holder just screws into the existing assembly or do you need to take apart the assembly at the hose?
> 
> Sorry if my question doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Your question is good, and yes the TeeJet tips will diectly replace the tips supplied by chapin. You'll just unscrew the body around the stock tip, remove and drop in a TeeJet tip.
Click to expand...

Thank you. So is the key to figure out which one has a higher rate that closer matches the pump? That would seem to allow me walk faster to get full coverage and take care of the pump issue?

Any thoughts on which tip would be best?


----------



## Redtenchu

Unfortunately, I'll not be able to answer that question. I'm having the same issue you are and haven't resolved it yet. Check out the TeeJet thread below until someone can recommend a nozzle for you, and I!

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33


----------



## Spammage

The TeeJet TP11108 nozzle is rated at 1 gallon per minute at 60 psi, but shows to put down 2 gallons per thousand sf at 3.3 mph. Do you have track shoes ready?

Edit - and the reason I don't think this is a defect is that I've seen RV water pumps react this same way for years. The surging never even surprised me.


----------



## ryan87500

Spammage said:


> The TeeJet TP11108 nozzle is rated at 1 gallon per minute at 60 psi, but shows to put down 2 gallons per thousand sf at 3.3 mph. Do you have track shoes ready?
> 
> Edit - and the reason I don't think this is a defect is that I've seen RV water pumps react this same way for years. The surging never even surprised me.


So would something like the XR8003 be a good fit? At 40 PSI (the rating per the sprayer spec sheet) be a good fit? Forget the surging, since I will assume it is normal, I am looking for a tip that is a complete fan and not the partial one with the current tip.


----------



## Spammage

ryan87500 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TeeJet TP11108 nozzle is rated at 1 gallon per minute at 60 psi, but shows to put down 2 gallons per thousand sf at 3.3 mph. Do you have track shoes ready?
> 
> Edit - and the reason I don't think this is a defect is that I've seen RV water pumps react this same way for years. The surging never even surprised me.
> 
> 
> 
> So would something like the XR8003 be a good fit? At 40 PSI (the rating per the sprayer spec sheet) be a good fit? Forget the surging, since I will assume it is normal, I am looking for a tip that is a complete fan and not the partial one with the current tip.
Click to expand...

Yes, it would be fine; however, the nozzle is only about 18 inches high, so I would go with the 110 degree version of whatever nozzle you choose.


----------



## ryan87500

Spammage said:


> ryan87500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TeeJet TP11108 nozzle is rated at 1 gallon per minute at 60 psi, but shows to put down 2 gallons per thousand sf at 3.3 mph. Do you have track shoes ready?
> 
> Edit - and the reason I don't think this is a defect is that I've seen RV water pumps react this same way for years. The surging never even surprised me.
> 
> 
> 
> So would something like the XR8003 be a good fit? At 40 PSI (the rating per the sprayer spec sheet) be a good fit? Forget the surging, since I will assume it is normal, I am looking for a tip that is a complete fan and not the partial one with the current tip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it would be fine; however, the nozzle is only about 18 inches high, so I would go with the 110 degree version of whatever nozzle you choose.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I assume no need for the quick change or anything just drop these into the existing chapin holder.

Do you know if the teejet is the same thread as chapin if went that route?

And one more any notice the screws are to long for the black boom holder and it is a little loose? Might get some washers or shorter screw.


----------



## Ware

Agree, TeeJet nozzle data is based on 20" spray height for the 110deg nozzles. Their charts say 30" spray height is "optimum" for the 80deg nozzles.

The TeeJet nozzles should drop into the Chapin nozzle body/cap.

I hate that about the pump surging issues. It should definitely work out of the box, but don't give up - for less than $200, I still think it's an incredible value for a battery operated push sprayer.


----------



## ryan87500

Ware said:


> Agree, TeeJet nozzle data is based on 20" spray height for the 110deg nozzles. Their charts say 30" spray height is "optimum" for the 80deg nozzles.
> 
> The TeeJet nozzles should drop into the Chapin nozzle body/cap.
> 
> I hate that about the pump surging issues. It should definitely work out of the box, but don't give up - for less than $200, I still think it's an incredible value for a battery operated push sprayer.


Thanks. I was think about getting the XR11004 /'d XR11003. Anything else you would recommend? The parts are cheap it's the shipping so rather buy other items I might need as well!


----------



## Ware

ryan87500 said:


> Thanks. I was think about getting the XR11004 /'d XR11003. Anything else you would recommend? The parts are cheap it's the shipping so rather buy other items I might need as well!


If there is any chance the surging is the pressure switch cycling on/off because the OEM nozzle isn't allowing enough flow, I would consider giving a higher flow nozzle a try... like maybe an XR11005 or XR11006.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Got my Chapin 97900 in today. Was all in good order. Only issue so far is the hose clamps on the pump were not tight enough. When I put some water in to test everything it leaked badly. Tightened two hose clamps and leaking stopped. Only other issue like some have said is it has no sump so there will be a quart or more material that is unusable left in the tank.

Other than that it seems to be solidly constructed. The tank does not have any type of fill level indicators on it, kinda surprised by that. The nature of the product would make you think it would be important to know how much material you are mixing...

Now just have to adapt the 3 nozzle boom to this and test it out.


----------



## Stro3579

So what is the setup for this sprayer? Has anyone came up with the right tips and is it better with the 3 tip boom or stock. I am gonna order one, but would like to get a idea what I need to get.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SGrabs33 said:


> Hey SG311, and those who are thinking about buying this...
> I just had my final price on this adjusted down to $135.34. COMPSOURCE has a price guarantee on everything they sell called Trust Guard.
> 
> Steps to receive the reimbursement:
> 1. Buy the sprayer from COMPSOURCE
> 2. Sign up for the free by clicking the Active Button in the email that you get after purchase:
> 
> 3. They ask that you upload a copy of your invoice from COMPSOURCE and also "a copy of the product's advertisement page with the item's details and new price listed." For this go to Provantage.com site for the sprayer, add it to your cart, and then go to your cart and take a screenshot of the price. Don't worry about the shipping charge, they don't include that in the quote. Ensure that you price screenshot does not say "out of stock" or they will not accept it.
> 4. WAIT. They are not very quick to respond so be patient.
> 5. Ultimately, I received an email that said I was going to be receiving a check in the mail for $33.25!
> 
> IMO they sprayer has worked great, and for $135.34 I think it's a great deal.


This post should be pinned. Thanks for saving me from ordering the 20V 4 gallon backpack, and not having to lug that weight around this property and the other that I'm maintaining.


----------



## SGrabs33

Glad it helped!


----------



## Stro3579

Stro3579 said:


> So what is the setup for this sprayer? Has anyone came up with the right tips and is it better with the 3 tip boom or stock. I am gonna order one, but would like to get a idea what I need to get.


Any help?


----------



## adamgoldberg

*More Setup Commentary*

When putting my 97900 together, I found that the two bolts that attach the black plastic (that the boom swivels on) to the tank were bottoming out in the threaded inserts in the tank before the black plastic part was pulled flush against the tank. (Photo below shows the location, but after the fix, originally there was a several mm gap at my fingertip).



When discussing this with Chapin, their first answer was "meh, it'll be fine, it doesn't matter". After I pressed the CSR, she spoke with an engineer who also shrugged ("whatever, who cares"). I continued to push back and they agreed to send me two shorter screws, which solved the problem.

The original screws are M6x45 pan head Philips zinc-plated screws, the correct size (it seems to me) are M6x40 (which is what Chapin sent after my prodding). Old screw measurement shown below. New screws are the same, but ~5mm shorter.


----------



## SGrabs33

adamgoldberg said:


> *More Setup Commentary*
> 
> When putting my 97900 together, I found that the two bolts that attach the black plastic (that the boom swivels on) to the tank were bottoming out in the threaded inserts in the tank before the black plastic part was pulled flush against the tank. (Photo below shows the location, but after the fix, originally there was a several mm gap at my fingertip).
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing this with Chapin, their first answer was "meh, it'll be fine, it doesn't matter". After I pressed the CSR, she spoke with an engineer who also shrugged ("whatever, who cares"). I continued to push back and they agreed to send me two shorter screws, which solved the problem.
> 
> The original screws are M6x45 pan head Philips zinc-plated screws, the correct size (it seems to me) are M6x40 (which is what Chapin sent after my prodding). Old screw measurement shown below. New screws are the same, but ~5mm shorter.


I noticed the same thing on mine however I received less pushback. They sent me out new screws after I complained.


----------



## ryan87500

Got my $36 check today!

Ordered July 16 got the check August 3rd.


----------



## SGrabs33

ryan87500 said:


> Got my $36 check today!
> 
> Ordered July 16 got the check August 3rd.


Nice! That wasn't too long a a wait.


----------



## Stro3579

SGrabs33 said:


> Finally got my replacement parts from Chapin. Installed and tested out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick video as best as I could record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to manuaver great. The huge wheels help a lot. Check out the spray pattern MQ and let me know if you think a TeeJet would help out significantly. Thanks.
> 
> Glad to hear you got yours together SG311! Looking forward to more of your review.
> 
> I cut the lawn today and am going to try and put down PGR tomorrow. Anyone have any ideas on how to best calibrate? I think my plan is to currently pour in 1 gallon at a time on a level surface and then mark each gallon increment with a permanent marker. Then I will try and go around the whole yard starting with more than I know I need and see where the level ends up.


Is this spray pattern with stock tips?


----------



## SGrabs33

Stro3579 said:


> Is this spray pattern with stock tips?


Yes it is.


----------



## Stro3579

If the tips were upgraded, would it spray even better? Wider or more volume?


----------



## Llano Estacado

I constructed a boom out of PVC and have 3 blue 110 degree teejet xr tips. Each tip is on a check valve to prevent dripping. Used it this past Friday and the pump did not have any issues getting a decent pattern. I'll try to take a picture of my set up later tonight and post it.


----------



## Stro3579

Llano Estacado said:


> I constructed a boom out of PVC and have 3 blue 110 degree teejet xr tips. Each tip is on a check valve to prevent dripping. Used it this past Friday and the pump did not have any issues getting a decent pattern. I'll try to take a picture of my set up later tonight and post it.


Sweet, would love to see it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Stro3579 said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> I constructed a boom out of PVC and have 3 blue 110 degree teejet xr tips. Each tip is on a check valve to prevent dripping. Used it this past Friday and the pump did not have any issues getting a decent pattern. I'll try to take a picture of my set up later tonight and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, would love to see it.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Llano Estacado

So here is what I came up with on short notice. Did this late last week because I needed to spray this past weekend. Used 1/2" PVC. Got the check valves, and nozzles from a local store that carries all types of spray equipment. The nozzles are spaced about 20" apart and not as high as I would have liked. I did appear to get good coverage though without too much overlap. The lower height of the nozzles may be better though. I originally wanted the nozzles about 20" off the ground, but that might be too high with the 110 degree nozzles. I'm afraid it would have overlapped to much, but I'm far from an expert. I ended up spraying last Friday. Used 4 gallons of water and 1.25 oz of T-Pac on roughly 4600 sq ft.

I does work, though I expect I will eventually work on a better setup. Had to reduce the 1/2" pvc down to 1/4" with galvanized pipe fittings, not the best but all I had access too. I took the stock aluminum boom and cut it in half to mount my PVC boom. The length of the stock boom put mine too far in front and the nozzles ended up really close to the ground. Personally didn't feel I would ever use the stock setup of this sprayer so cutting the boom was no big loss for me.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> So here is what I came up with...


Wow, that looks awesome! Great job! :thumbup:

TeeJet specs are 20" spacing and 20" nozzle height for 110° nozzles, but you should be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY

Provantage site has this for the 135.34 with no string attached.

Is this the lowest priced we've found? Thinking about getting it so I can do my own pre m treatments a little easier than a hand pump backpack 4 gal sprayer.


----------



## Stro3579

Which tweet tip is everyone using for PGR on this sprayer?


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> Provantage site has this for the 135.34 with no string attached.
> 
> Is this the lowest priced we've found? Thinking about getting it so I can do my own pre m treatments a little easier than a hand pump backpack 4 gal sprayer.


Wow, $135 for a battery powered push sprayer. I think I paid about $240 for an Earthway S15 back in 2012.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware -I'll take it this is a good price then!

I need this and then looking for a moderately priced, easy to use broadcast spreader with pneumatic tires and I think I have the basics.


----------



## Ware

I don't own one, but I think the Chapin 97900 is a really good value for someone wanting to get into a push sprayer - even if it requires some modifications to make it do what you want (e.g. a homemade boom).

I use a modified Spreader-Mate (which is much more expensive), and I will say having a push sprayer makes blanket spraying _much_ more enjoyable. I almost prefer spraying to broadcasting granules now.


----------



## FATC1TY

Hrmmm.... just need to decide granular or spray pre m..


----------



## SGrabs33

FATC1TY said:


> Provantage site has this for the 135.34 with no string attached.
> 
> Is this the lowest priced we've found? Thinking about getting it so I can do my own pre m treatments a little easier than a hand pump backpack 4 gal sprayer.


Sounds ballpark of what I paid all in.


----------



## Stro3579

Llano Estacado said:


> So here is what I came up with on short notice. Did this late last week because I needed to spray this past weekend. Used 1/2" PVC. Got the check valves, and nozzles from a local store that carries all types of spray equipment. The nozzles are spaced about 20" apart and not as high as I would have liked. I did appear to get good coverage though without too much overlap. The lower height of the nozzles may be better though. I originally wanted the nozzles about 20" off the ground, but that might be too high with the 110 degree nozzles. I'm afraid it would have overlapped to much, but I'm far from an expert. I ended up spraying last Friday. Used 4 gallons of water and 1.25 oz of T-Pac on roughly 4600 sq ft.
> 
> I does work, though I expect I will eventually work on a better setup. Had to reduce the 1/2" pvc down to 1/4" with galvanized pipe fittings, not the best but all I had access too. I took the stock aluminum boom and cut it in half to mount my PVC boom. The length of the stock boom put mine too far in front and the nozzles ended up really close to the ground. Personally didn't feel I would ever use the stock setup of this sprayer so cutting the boom was no big loss for me.


Where did you get the nozzles and tips? What is the name of the store? Also what size are they? Trying to set me sprayer up the same


----------



## Llano Estacado

Where did you get the nozzles and tips? What is the name of the store? Also what size are they? Trying to set me sprayer up the same
[/quote]

Name of the store was Ace Spray. Just a small locally owned place. Look around for a store that carries agricultural related spraying equipment. This is all pretty common stuff.


----------



## Stro3579

Llano Estacado said:


> Where did you get the nozzles and tips? What is the name of the store? Also what size are they? Trying to set me sprayer up the same


Name of the store was Ace Spray. Just a small locally owned place. Look around for a store that carries agricultural related spraying equipment. This is all pretty common stuff.
[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## Iriasj2009

Here's my setup. Sprayed PGR last night and it was 10x easier than using my manual backpack sprayer. Highly recommend for a medium sized yard or smaller. I might be adding a third nozzle. It's going to make spraying a whole lot easier.


----------



## Movingshrub

Has anyone tried fabricating their own push sprayer that addresses the shortfalls of this one?

I would think sump/ability to remove all of the material, along with a method for constant agitation, would go along way towards improving the design.

Out of curiosity, for those who own one, is there much value in having the spray wand? I can't tell if it's useful or just something else that has to be cleaned afterwards.

Also, once you flip on the switch, does it spray until you turn the switch off, or is the switch to power on the unit, with a seperate mechanism to active the actual spraying?

Is it an issue walking through the area you just sprayed or do you mitigate that by changing the side the arm is on or by changing your walking pattern?


----------



## Stro3579

I actually modified mines similar to Ware's. I have 3 nozzles and tips on a 1" square tube at 20" apart. I also purchased a motorcycle kill switch button to mount on the handle bars. This basically kills the pump when button is pushed in. The reason I went this route is because the on off switch is a pain in the butt when using the boom. Now I can keep switch on and hold button to kill pump for turns.
All in all great sprayer. I do think I will need another set of tips for a larger volume of spray for my walking speed.
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Movingshrub

Is anyone able to speak to the wheels and the bearings on one of these sprayers? 12 gallons of water is about 100lb, not counting the weight of the machine. I don't want to be fighting this thing every step of the way, especially when pushing on a hill.


----------



## Spammage

I haven't had any issues with hills. The sprayer carries itself very well IMO.


----------



## Stro3579

Spammage said:


> I haven't had any issues with hills. The sprayer carries itself very well IMO.


 :thumbup: same here


----------



## SGrabs33

Stro3579 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with hills. The sprayer carries itself very well IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: same here
Click to expand...

Agreed! The wheels and bearings seem really nice. I have to go east west on a large hill and that work very well too.


----------



## Stro3579

Kill switch button to shut pump down for turn.


Wing nuts for disassembly for storage.


Long hose for disassembly for storage.









Most of this is copied from Ware's sprayer. But I think I need larger tips to put down more volume.


----------



## Stro3579

Sorry for bad picts


----------



## TulsaFan

Showing up pretty late to the party...Has the 97900 been discontinued? Ebay and Amazon has them for roughly $400. Northern Tool has them for roughly $200. The deals that were had by the majority of you...were those closeout pricing?


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Showing up pretty late to the party...Has the 97900 been discontinued? Ebay and Amazon has them for roughly $400. Northern Tool has them for roughly $200. The deals that were had by the majority of you...were those closeout pricing?


Shouldn't be - it was a brand new item this year.


----------



## TC2

TulsaFan said:


> The deals that were had by the majority of you...were those closeout pricing?


Looks to me like RRP was supposed to be about the $200 that Northern are charging. People on eBay and Amazon are just trying to cash in on low distribution. I would guess the cheap deals disappeared because they were too cheap!

Ordered one from Northern over the weekend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I sprayed a few gallons last night, but forgot to put the battery on charge after I was done. When I got up this morning, I put the battery on the charger. I was just now trying to spray some material on my back yard, and the pump stopped running. I thought that I hadn't let the battery charge enough, so I went back in, and plugged it back onto the charger. The LED on the wall wart turned red, then back to green. "Hmm, so it's charged." I disconnected the battery from the charger, and looked at the top, and saw a green button, with some LED's. Pressed the button, and voila! A charge indicator. How neat is that?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

So, as a tie-in to the problem that I had that led me to discover the battery charge indicator is that the pump was running, stopped running, then started for a second or two, then shut off completely. I did some troubleshooting, and went back inside to call Chapin to see if they had any pointers. They said that I would need to send the unit back in for repair since I was having problems with it, and they couldn't provide any instructions for troubleshooting. I'm thinking, "OK, where the heck am I going to find a box that big to send in for repair, and it's going to cost me an arm and a leg to do this." I said I'd call back with a decision on what I was going to do. Went back outside, and discovered that the pressure switch on the pump was faulty. I just bypassed it, since I had 12 gallons of liquid fert and growth stimulator all mixed up and ready to spray. I'm going to call them in the morning, and see if they'll just send me a new pump. When the unit works, it does well. I've just had too much downtime when I've tried to use it where it's leaked or stopped working.


----------



## cnet24

So those of you that have used it during the season- what's the verdict now that you have spent some quality time with this product? As always with this forum, I WAS planning on picking up the 20v backpack until I stumbled upon this thread!


----------



## Stro3579

cnet24 said:


> So those of you that have used it during the season- what's the verdict now that you have spent some quality time with this product? As always with this forum, I WAS planning on picking up the 20v backpack until I stumbled upon this thread!


I love mines after modifying it. Just got thru using it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I called Customer Service again, and explained that the pressure switch was faulty, and asked if they could send me a new switch. No go; I have to box up the unit, and send it back in for warranty service. I guess that's no problem, as they are sending UPS out to pick up the unit. I just have to find a box large enough to put the whole thing in! Wish I hadn't thrown away the packaging...


----------



## cnet24

Stro3579 said:


> I actually modified mines similar to Ware's. I have 3 nozzles and tips on a 1" square tube at 20" apart. I also purchased a motorcycle kill switch button to mount on the handle bars. This basically kills the pump when button is pushed in. The reason I went this route is because the on off switch is a pain in the butt when using the boom. Now I can keep switch on and hold button to kill pump for turns.
> All in all great sprayer. I do think I will need another set of tips for a larger volume of spray for my walking speed.
> I will post pictures soon.


Could you give some more details on the kill switch button? More pictures & instructions on how you installed? That's a pretty cool modification to help with turns. I may try and replicate your setup for next year.


----------



## Stro3579

cnet24 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually modified mines similar to Ware's. I have 3 nozzles and tips on a 1" square tube at 20" apart. I also purchased a motorcycle kill switch button to mount on the handle bars. This basically kills the pump when button is pushed in. The reason I went this route is because the on off switch is a pain in the butt when using the boom. Now I can keep switch on and hold button to kill pump for turns.
> All in all great sprayer. I do think I will need another set of tips for a larger volume of spray for my walking speed.
> I will post pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give some more details on the kill switch button? More pictures & instructions on how you installed? That's a pretty cool modification to help with turns. I may try and replicate your setup for next year.
Click to expand...

This is the switch I used. https://goo.gl/images/DVpQZq
It didn't come with the back mount. I went to Lowe's and purchased a u bolt. I just wired into the switch on sprayer. It will work normally with stock switch and by pushing the new button. Releasing this button kills pumps for turns. My earlier right up was wrong.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I searched my house to find the box the sprayer came in, but this is what I had lying around. I wonder how they're going to feel about getting their product back for warranty in this box.


----------



## Stro3579

Stro3579 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually modified mines similar to Ware's. I have 3 nozzles and tips on a 1" square tube at 20" apart. I also purchased a motorcycle kill switch button to mount on the handle bars. This basically kills the pump when button is pushed in. The reason I went this route is because the on off switch is a pain in the butt when using the boom. Now I can keep switch on and hold button to kill pump for turns.
> All in all great sprayer. I do think I will need another set of tips for a larger volume of spray for my walking speed.
> I will post pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give some more details on the kill switch button? More pictures & instructions on how you installed? That's a pretty cool modification to help with turns. I may try and replicate your setup for next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the switch I used. https://goo.gl/images/DVpQZq
> It didn't come with the back mount. I went to Lowe's and purchased a u bolt. I just wired into the switch on sprayer. It will work normally with stock switch and by pushing the new button. Releasing this button kills pumps for turns. My earlier right up was wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stro3579

Stro3579 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give some more details on the kill switch button? More pictures & instructions on how you installed? That's a pretty cool modification to help with turns. I may try and replicate your setup for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the switch I used. https://goo.gl/images/DVpQZq
> It didn't come with the back mount. I went to Lowe's and purchased a u bolt. I just wired into the switch on sprayer. It will work normally with stock switch and by pushing the new button. Releasing this button kills pumps for turns. My earlier right up was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Today I am adding a quick release coupler for the main hose. This will let me disconnect the boom for storage. I am also adding plastic shut off valves on each nozzle. That way I can shut off nozzles if I have to spray a narrow area.


----------



## Spammage

I'm needing pictures and details when you get this done. This sounds like something I might be interested in.


----------



## TulsaFan

So, the unit finally arrived from Northern Tools. Holy hell...Do not think that you are going to hide this thing from the wife. I can't believe how big it is!!! It might be bigger than my Tru-Cut. 

Unfortunately, I am going to confess my purchase before she sees it!!! No way to hide it in the garage.


----------



## William

Redtenchu said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding someone who has it in stock, but it looks like it is priced around $200.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Tool appears to have them in stock at $199.99 + $20ish S&H (or Free Store delivery).
> 
> Chapin Boom/Spot Push Sprayer - 12-Gallon Capacity, 24 Volt Li-ion, Model# 97900
Click to expand...

Seems like they may no longer carry them.


----------



## Redtenchu

William said:


> Seems like they may no longer carry them.


I was looking yesterday and noticed they are sold out on most websites with a price at or below the MSRP. I have seen some at 2&3X the MSRP... I wonder if Chapin discontinued them.


----------



## William

Looks like Rittenhouse has them.
http://mkrittenhouse.com/us/rittenhouse-sprayers/lawn-turf-and-golf-course-sprayers/chapin-24-volt-battery-powered-push-sprayer-97900


----------



## Stro3579

William said:


> Looks like Rittenhouse has them.
> http://mkrittenhouse.com/us/rittenhouse-sprayers/lawn-turf-and-golf-course-sprayers/chapin-24-volt-battery-powered-push-sprayer-97900


That's pretty high


----------



## Movingshrub

Stro3579 said:


> Today I am adding a quick release coupler for the main hose. This will let me disconnect the boom for storage. I am also adding plastic shut off valves on each nozzle. That way I can shut off nozzles if I have to spray a narrow area.


What did you use for the QD? Photos of end result?


----------



## Stro3579

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am adding a quick release coupler for the main hose. This will let me disconnect the boom for storage. I am also adding plastic shut off valves on each nozzle. That way I can shut off nozzles if I have to spray a narrow area.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use for the QD? Photos of end result?
Click to expand...

Sorry, haven't been on the forum in a minute. I have yet to get this done, but will send you links of the shut off valves and QDC I purchased later this eve.


----------



## Movingshrub

My project for today. 


It's not quite a finished project yet, but it's able to spray. Now just to install a momentary off switch and cut the hose and boom to the proper length.


----------



## J_nick

Looks nice Shrub


----------



## Ware

Nice mod!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> My project for today.
> 
> 
> It's not quite a finished project yet, but it's able to spray. Now just to install a momentary off switch and cut the hose and boom to the proper length.


Looks neat! Got a build thread planned?


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> My project for today.
> 
> 
> It's not quite a finished project yet, but it's able to spray. Now just to install a momentary off switch and cut the hose and boom to the proper length.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks neat! Got a build thread planned?
Click to expand...

I wasn't planning on it since I didn't document the whole process. I want to actually use the thing; see what works and what doesn't, and then basically do an after-action write up of what I liked and what I'd change.

With that being said, I'm hoping Stro3579 chimes in with his approach to the QD and shut off valves. I was struggling to find any kind of shut off valve with 3/8ths barbs on both sides. Granted, I didn't look online.

My biggest issue so far with the sprayer is how much water is left in the bottom of the tank even after opening the drain. I see that changing on my setup in the future.


----------



## SGrabs33

Movingshrub said:


> My biggest issue so far with the sprayer is how much water is left in the bottom of the tank even after opening the drain. I see that changing on my setup in the future.


Agreed. I have to tip the whole thing over multiple times to make sure I get everything dumped. Why they couldn't just put the drain flush with the bottom perplexes me.


----------



## Movingshrub

SGrabs33 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue so far with the sprayer is how much water is left in the bottom of the tank even after opening the drain. I see that changing on my setup in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I have to tip the whole thing over multiple times to make sure I get everything dumped. Why they couldn't just put the drain flush with the bottom perplexes me.
Click to expand...

Omg yes. Generally, I have been really pleased with the Chapin products I own and their customer service people are top notch in my opinion. However, a little bit of extra time invested into the design would gone a long way in terms of making this tool more user friendly.

I don't like the location of the start/stop switch. I really don't see the value in the spray wand, but to each their own. I am kind of concerned about corrosion on the battery contacts, i.e., if the thing gets wet when I'm trying to clean off the tank. I would like to change the pick-up so that it doesn't leave an inch of water in the bottom of the tank and/or modifying the pick-up/drain so that you could drain out the rest of the water without dumping the thing over. Lastly, the assembly instructions weren't difficult, but I had put together an Eley reel the week before. There was a significant difference in the attention to detail in both the assembly instructions and the ease of assembly, in terms of ergonomics, with the Eley product being much more straight forward and well designed for ease of assembly.

This is several years down the line, but I do wonder if it's possible to install a pump with a higher GPM into the same space on the chapin.


----------



## SGrabs33

Agreed with all of the annoyances above, haha. I ended up paying about $140 for mine so I cannot complain too much.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...I ended up paying about $140 for mine so I cannot complain too much.


Yeah, you can't beat that price.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I ended up paying about $140 for mine so I cannot complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can't beat that price.
Click to expand...

Concur. With that being said, I'd happy paid more for the drain to be on the bottom and the switch to be moved up four inches. I do wonder how many are selling at the $350 price on places like Rittenhouse vs the $200 on Northern tool, when they were in stock.


----------



## Movingshrub

I went and grabbed a bulkhead fitting for the bottom of the tank. After looking at the thickness of the lip of the fitting, I don't think it's going to be much better, unless I were to machine the fitting to be shorter, than the status quo. I did just try to rotate the tubing so that it's in contact with the bottom of the tank. If anyone had any suggestions, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> I went and grabbed a bulkhead fitting for the bottom of the tank. After looking at the thickness of the lip of the fitting, I don't think it's going to be much better, unless I were to machine the fitting to be shorter, than the status quo. I did just try to rotate the tubing so that it's in contact with the bottom of the tank. If anyone had any suggestions, I would love to hear them.


I know it seems silly, but what has been working for me is to put a brick on top of the tubing, and the weight of the brick holds the screen into the lowest portion of the tank. I think I'm left with about 2 cups of liquid every time I spray.


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> I know it seems silly, but what has been working for me is to put a brick on top of the tubing, and the weight of the brick holds the screen into the lowest portion of the tank. I think I'm left with about 2 cups of liquid every time I spray.


Totally makes sense. I replaced the black tubing inside with another type of tubing that has a thinner wall and bent it such to encourage contact with the bottom of the tank.


----------



## J_nick

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it seems silly, but what has been working for me is to put a brick on top of the tubing, and the weight of the brick holds the screen into the lowest portion of the tank. I think I'm left with about 2 cups of liquid every time I spray.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally makes sense. I replaced the black tubing inside with another type of tubing that has a thinner wall and bent it such to encourage contact with the bottom of the tank.
Click to expand...

Sounds like it could use a Holly Hydromat. Although it might cost as much as the sprayer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

My rationale behind it came from my days of flying RC airplanes. In the plastic tank, the fuel line would enter from the top and the pickup tube was weighted, and we called it a "clunk". That's typically the sound it would make when you would fly inverted, and it would go from being on the bottom of the tank to now drawing fuel off of the top of the tank.

The thing about th brick is that it has enough mass to not be dislodged by most bumps in the yard, and it fits in the hole easily. I did put it in a plastic bag prior to putting it in my first solution, and you only need it in the tank when you're down to 2 gallons or so.


----------



## Movingshrub

How are you all doing the math for amount of product vs amount of water as carrier in the tank vs amount of water applied?

I am assuming amount of water applied is always less than the amount of water in the tank.

I applied princep 4L today, which calls for 0.75oz per 1,000 sqft. I did a dry? wet? run with the sprayer filled just with water to see how much water I would apply over a given area. Prior to that, I marked off one gallon graduations on the tank.

Walking a 7,000 sqft area, I applied 7 gallons of water, using four spray nozzles that apply 0.20 GPM each. I walked north/south than east/west to ensure good coverage.

I made an unverified assumption that I would have one gallon of water un used in the tank. Has anyone verified the least amount of water required in the tank for the sprayer to spray?

Anyways, assuming I would put down 7 gallons of water, in a tank containing 8 gallons of water, in order to apply 5.25oz of product total (7x0.75oz), I put 6oz of product in the tank, believing that last gallon of product wouldn't get used.

Has anyone else taken a similar approach? Also, this should come as no surprise, but my waking pace varied based on how full the tank was when I stared; full tank = slower waking pace.


----------



## Spammage

From my experience, the last 1/4-1/3 gallon is "lost". I haven't done any major calculation changes for product applied, but I also apply at 2 gal/1000. Most of what we are using will have a little tolerance for being minimally heavy, and will still work adequately if a little light.


----------



## Movingshrub

Few remarks from my first experience using the sprayer.

I plan to figure out how much water is required for the pick-up to draw in water, so I have an idea of how much product is left in the tank.

The on/off switch was more tolerable to use than I anticipated so I may just leave it as is instead of installing an interrupter switch; TBD on that one.

Sometime when trying to push the unit when filled with 12 gallons of water, I felt like I couldn't get the correct tilt of the sprayer. Too far forward and it's a suboptimal angle of applied pressure to push the thing forward. Not far enough forward and the feet would drag. This became less of an issue as there was less water in the tank. I may just limit myself to 11 gallons of water moving forward.

I found EVERY irrigation trench and bump in my yard. Plan accordingly so that you don't walk your gut into a stuck sprayer.

I sprayed my yard three times; two dry runs and one time with product, an approx of 36,000 sqft total, before the battery was depleted. The temperature was in the upper 40s/low 50s.

With my four boom setup, I plan to install in-line shutoff valves, allowing me to turn off between one and three nozzles when running low on product and/or when spraying the area between the sidewalk and the curb. My spray swath is 80" wide while my grass strip is 36" wide.

Also, I haven't perfected my application pace yet. My pace seems to vary depending on what song plays on Pandora or Spotify and the amount of water in the tank.

I used a paddle mixer, like the tip used to mix drywall mud. My cordless 18 volt drill (using a ni-cad battery) was not really happy about mixing 12 gallons of water. I will try out my 24v (it wasn't charged at the time) cordless next time and if that doesn't do the job, out comes the corded drill with the 1/2" chuck.


----------



## SGrabs33

Movingshrub said:


> My pace seems to vary depending on what song plays on Pandora or Spotify


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

I installed valves allowing me to go from 1-4 nozzles. Each of my nozzles is limited to 0.2 GPM. I have no problems when spraying all four nozzle at once. I experimented tonight closing each valve so I could check for leaks.

I started experiencing the pump surging, when only two nozzles were able to spray, so, limited to 0.4 GPM. The problem went away as soon as I opened a valve to allow the pump to push 0.6 GPM, so that may provide some estimate as to the high pressure cut off on the pump.

I also applied lock-tite blue to all of the fasteners and tightened everything down. Lastly, and it's not on the photo, but I shoved some foam pipe insulation between the plastic tank and the metal frame to eliminate a rattling noise between the two during operation.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


>


Nice sticker! :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl

http://www.fimcoindustries.com/turf.html

A Fimco L-5 fell into my lap new in the box. I am currently studying the TeeJet threads to see if I can rig up a double boom for it. I will report back. It might be a while because there are lots of things ahead of it in the queue. (Edit: I saw moving shrubs four sprayer boom for the Chapin. That!  )


----------



## Browdis

New here to TLF. Appreciate all the wonderful minds on here. I have already learned a lot from everyone and looking forward to gaining more knowledge...

So what is the general consensus of this sprayer? Seems that minus a few mods everyone seems pleased with it.

It appears the sprayer has been discontinued or in short supply. The only places I can find that carry it want $350 plus.

Is it still worth it at this price?


----------



## Ware

Browdis said:


> New here to TLF...


Welcome to TLF!

I don't own one, so it's tough for me to say, but my first venture into push sprayers was back when the Earthway S15's were sort of popular. It looks like I paid $243 for it back in 2012. It held 5.8 gallons and could be a real bear to push with the ground drive pump. From that perspective, $350 doesn't sound too bad for what you get - as long they are still supporting it. A step up would be the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate, which starts at $550 and requires an 80lb broadcast spreader to drop it in. MQ built a home brew version that would probably be a little cheaper.

How much area are you spraying? Update your profile when you get a chance - I added a field for lawn size sometime after your join date. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Browdis said:


> New here to TLF. Appreciate all the wonderful minds on here. I have already learned a lot from everyone and looking forward to gaining more knowledge...
> 
> So what is the general consensus of this sprayer? Seems that minus a few mods everyone seems pleased with it.
> 
> It appears the sprayer has been discontinued or in short supply. The only places I can find that carry it want $350 plus.
> 
> Is it still worth it at this price?


I certainly enjoy having mine, but for $350 I would still be using the backpack.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> I certainly enjoy having mine, but for $350 I would still be using the backpack.


Agree, depending on the lawn size, I wouldn't rule out the Chapin 20V Backpack.


----------



## Browdis

Ware said:


> Browdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> New here to TLF...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> I don't own one, so it's tough for me to say, but my first venture into push sprayers was back when the Earthway S15's were sort of popular. It looks like I paid $243 for it back in 2012. It held 5.8 gallons and could be a real bear to push with the ground drive pump. From that perspective, $350 doesn't sound too bad for what you get - as long they are still supporting it. A step up would be the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate, which starts at $550 and requires an 80lb broadcast spreader to drop it in. MQ built a home brew version that would probably be a little cheaper.
> 
> How much area are you spraying? Update your profile when you get a chance - I added a field for lawn size sometime after your join date. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

My yard is 20,000 sq ft. Cut 7,000 sq ft with a GM1600.

Want the sprayer for your typical Pre-M type applications but mainly for growth regulator.

I have a 4 wheeler type broadcast sprayer w/ boom but am concerned about consistent ground speed/app rates with the mower or golf cart.

Backspayer seems like a lot of time, maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## g-man

@Browdis look at the bicycle speed meter pete1313 added to his mower to monitor his speed. I'm sure it take some practice with a dye at first.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=436#p8101


----------



## Ware

Browdis said:


> My yard is 20,000 sq ft. Cut 7,000 sq ft with a GM1600.
> 
> Want the sprayer for your typical Pre-M type applications but mainly for growth regulator.
> 
> I have a 4 wheeler type broadcast sprayer w/ boom but am concerned about consistent ground speed/app rates with the mower or golf cart.
> 
> Backspayer seems like a lot of time, maybe I'm wrong?


7k would probably be near the top end of what I would want to backpack on a regular basis (PGR apps). I would definitely want a 4-nozzle boom for the whole 20k.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Browdis said:


> New here to TLF. Appreciate all the wonderful minds on here. I have already learned a lot from everyone and looking forward to gaining more knowledge...
> 
> So what is the general consensus of this sprayer? Seems that minus a few mods everyone seems pleased with it.
> 
> It appears the sprayer has been discontinued or in short supply. The only places I can find that carry it want $350 plus.
> 
> Is it still worth it at this price?


Welcome to TLF!

I have the Chapin 97900 and overall I'm really pleased with it. There are a couple of negatives. My biggest beef is the flat bottom tank. No matter how hard you try you can not use all the material in the tank, you end up wasting probably around a half gallon. The other is the stock boom is pretty worthless for what I do with it. I modded mine with a DIY boom that does what I need it to.

Outside of those two things I really have nothing bad to say about it. Someday when the stock battery or pump go out I plan to mod it with another 12v pump and battery.


----------



## Movingshrub

Concur on the inability to use all the material and it's kind of slow to drain/clean unless you dump the whole thing upside down.

I don't think the sprayer is worth $400 but to each their own.

I modded mine and made a four nozzle boom. I never use the hose end sprayer.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Movingshrub said:


> Concur on the inability to use all the material and it's kind of slow to drain/clean unless you dump the whole thing upside down.
> 
> I don't think the sprayer is worth $400 but to each their own.
> 
> I modded mine and made a four nozzle boom. I never use the hose end sprayer.


No way I'd pay $400 for it. Didn't realize they got so expensive. I got mine from Provantage for $135


----------



## Movingshrub

Yeah I got mine for about $150. The high price seems to be due to a lack of supply.


----------



## Ware

I'll play devil's advocate and say I think $135-150 was artificially low - that's down in the price range of their 4-gallon 20V backpack sprayer.

Let's say the alternative is rolling your own drop-in unit for a broadcast spreader. I think you could easily have $75-100 in a 8-12 gallon loaf style applicator tank, $50 in a pump, $50 in a battery/charger, $25-50 in hoses/fittings/hardware, etc. And that doesn't include a rolling chassis to put it all in.

The TurfEx Push Sprayer is probably the closest thing to the Chapin I've seen, and it is about $675. At that price though, I would be looking hard at the Spreader-Mate.


----------



## Llano Estacado

I think Provantage must have had it priced wrong. I never come across deals like this... ever. Well, I guess one time I've got a deal like this. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> I'll play devil's advocate and say I think $135-150 was artificially low - that's down in the price range of their 4-gallon 20V backpack sprayer.
> 
> Let's say the alternative is rolling your own drop-in unit for a broadcast spreader. I think you could easily have $75-100 in a 8-12 gallon loaf style applicator tank, $50 in a pump, $50 in a battery/charger, $25-50 in hoses/fittings/hardware, etc. And that doesn't include a rolling chassis to put it all in.
> 
> The TurfEx Push Sprayer is probably the closest thing to the Chapin I've seen, and it is about $675. At that price though, I would be looking hard at the Spreader-Mate.


Very well put Ware plus you need to figure in the cost of a spreader to fit the spray tank too, not a lot of people have a larger spreader to fit a Spreader-Mate.


----------



## Browdis

Appreciate the feedback. I may wait a month or two and see what happens on pricing.

Chapin says they are still making them and MSRP is $300.


----------



## Ware

Browdis said:


> ...Chapin says they are still making them and MSRP is $300.


Cool. Good to know.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> I'll play devil's advocate and say I think $135-150 was artificially low - that's down in the price range of their 4-gallon 20V backpack sprayer.
> 
> Let's say the alternative is rolling your own drop-in unit for a broadcast spreader. I think you could easily have $75-100 in a 8-12 gallon loaf style applicator tank, $50 in a pump, $50 in a battery/charger, $25-50 in hoses/fittings/hardware, etc. And that doesn't include a rolling chassis to put it all in.
> 
> The TurfEx Push Sprayer is probably the closest thing to the Chapin I've seen, and it is about $675. At that price though, I would be looking hard at the Spreader-Mate.


Coming from a 20,000 sq ft perspective, that TurfEx is pretty attractive. Maybe more so than the Spreader-Mate. The SM is only 9 gallons, (vs 12) so that's roughly 3 tanks to do a blanket app assuming you are spraying at least 1gal/1000sq. And, at $675, you are done. If you don't already have a commercial broadcast spreader, you need to add that to the SM price tag.


----------



## SGrabs33

I enjoy the one that I have. Though I also got it for about $130!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

FWIW, my unit failed me again when I was almost done with the application of PreM in the back yard. Failure was the pressure switch, *again*! I'm not a very happy consumer at this point. Last one I had, I had to ship the whole thing back to Chapin to have them send me a new one. Of course, it's been sitting in the shed for a couple of months, and now when I need it for the first time, it fails me. :evil:


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> FWIW, my unit failed me again when I was almost done with the application of PreM in the back yard. Failure was the pressure switch, *again*! I'm not a very happy consumer at this point. Last one I had, I had to ship the whole thing back to Chapin to have them send me a new one. Of course, it's been sitting in the shed for a couple of months, and now when I need it for the first time, it fails me. :evil:


Did you mod it in anyway? What nozzle are you using? What are you spraying when it cuts out? Any chance the mixture is too viscous?


----------



## Stro3579

Where can I get a replacement battery? Mines won't charge.


----------



## SGrabs33

Stro3579 said:


> Where can I get a replacement battery? Mines won't charge.


I think Chapin May send you a new one if you file with them. Not Positive tho.

I better check mine out before I try and use it next weekend. Sounds like there have been a few issues.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Where can I get a replacement battery? Mines won't charge.


You might try this. Evidently if a Li-ion battery discharges too far, the charger might not recognize it. This happened to my 20V Chapin backpack when I left the battery attached to the sprayer too long.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get a replacement battery? Mines won't charge.
> 
> 
> 
> You might try this. Evidently if a Li-ion battery discharges too far, the charger might not recognize it. This happened to my 20V Chapin backpack when I left the battery attached to the sprayer too long.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. What battery do you use on your setup? I may just mod it and put something better on it.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Thanks Ware. What battery do you use on your setup? I may just mod it and put something better on it.


Keep in mind the Chapin 97900 is a 24V system.

My Spreader-Mate is 12V, and I keep it hooked up to a Battery Tender when not in use.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ware. What battery do you use on your setup? I may just mod it and put something better on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the Chapin 97900 is a 24V system.
> 
> My Spreader-Mate is 12V, and I keep it hooked up to a Battery Tender when not in use.
Click to expand...

May try and find a different 24v lith battery and modify this thing. Waiting to hear back from the seller if they can replace the batt and charger. 
What's messed up is I filled it up with 2.4.d to spray my yard. Lmao.


----------



## Ware

How long did it sit without being used or charged?


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> How long did it sit without being used or charged?


Over the winter.  I'm gonna try to jump it like you said, but I will be modifying it with something else for just in case.


----------



## Stro3579

I have a 56v ego hedge trimmer battery. Can I jump it with that?


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> I have a 56v ego hedge trimmer battery. Can I jump it with that?


Maybe, but I'd watch the voltage very closely. You don't want to overcharge it.

Do you have a multimeter you could use to check the DC voltage of the dead battery?

I downloaded the manual to get a look at the battery they are using. It looks very similar to the 20V B&D power tool battery they use on the backpack sprayer. Note that the manual says:

*LEAVING THE BATTERY IN THE CHARGER

The charger and battery pack can be left connected with the green LED glowing indefinitely. The charger will keep the battery pack fresh and fully charged.*​
That's where I went wrong with my Chapin 20V backpack. I leave the battery on the charger when not in use now.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 56v ego hedge trimmer battery. Can I jump it with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I'd watch the voltage very closely. You don't want to overcharge it.
> 
> Do you have a multimeter you could use to check the DC voltage of the dead battery?
> 
> I downloaded the manual to get a look at the battery they are using. It looks very similar to the 20V B&D power tool battery they use on the backpack sprayer. Note that the manual says:
> 
> *LEAVING THE BATTERY IN THE CHARGER
> 
> The charger and battery pack can be left connected with the green LED glowing indefinitely. The charger will keep the battery pack fresh and fully charged.*​
> That's where I went wrong with my Chapin 20V backpack. I leave the battery on the charger when not in use now.
Click to expand...

I left the batter connected to the charger, but charger not plugged into wall. Yes I have a volt meter. How can you tell which terminal is positive and negative. I don't believe they are marked.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> I left the batter connected to the charger, but charger not plugged into wall. Yes I have a volt meter. How can you tell which terminal is positive and negative. I don't believe they are marked.


There is a + and - molded into the plastic on mine. I see the same thing in the image of the battery on page 3 of the 97900 manual (download here).

Otherwise, you can use your multimeter. The DC voltage will read positive if you have the red probe on the positive terminal and the black probe on the negative. It will read negative if you have them swapped - black probe on the positive terminal and red probe on the negative.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, my unit failed me again when I was almost done with the application of PreM in the back yard. Failure was the pressure switch, *again*! I'm not a very happy consumer at this point. Last one I had, I had to ship the whole thing back to Chapin to have them send me a new one. Of course, it's been sitting in the shed for a couple of months, and now when I need it for the first time, it fails me. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mod it in anyway? What nozzle are you using? What are you spraying when it cuts out? Any chance the mixture is too viscous?
Click to expand...

No modifications at all. I got the replacement unit from Chapin, and plugged the battery into the charger, which was plugged into my charging station (bank of 120V outlets, where I have my cordless drills, and other implements running on a separate breaker in the shed). It sat unassembled in my shed until last Thursday. I was spraying my Prodiamine and water, that's it. I can bypass the pressure switch on the pump, and it runs. I did this to get the rest of the mixture out of the tank, but I didn't even get 20 gallons of liquid sprayed on my yard before the pump failed. Just tried calling and the 800 number is busy. Might be because of the President's Day holiday, but vOv. Not happy right now. Worst case scenario, I'll ask my CC company for a chargeback for faulty product.


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> I downloaded the manual to get a look at the battery they are using. It looks very similar to the 20V B&D power tool battery they use on the backpack sprayer. Note that the manual says:
> 
> *LEAVING THE BATTERY IN THE CHARGER
> 
> The charger and battery pack can be left connected with the green LED glowing indefinitely. The charger will keep the battery pack fresh and fully charged.*​
> That's where I went wrong with my Chapin 20V backpack. I leave the battery on the charger when not in use now.


Wow- supposed to leave the battery plugged into the charger between uses? I've never heard of that, but I think this post saved me from having to buy a new battery. I'm going to plug in my backpack battery as soon as I get home today.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Wow- supposed to leave the battery plugged into the charger between uses? I've never heard of that, but I think this post saved me from having to buy a new battery. I'm going to plug in my backpack battery as soon as I get home today.


I would say it's not a requirement. They're just saying that doing so will not hurt anything. I had left mine on the backpack sprayer and for whatever reason it had discharged down to around 2VDC, which caused the charger to throw the fault code.


----------



## Spammage

I always disconnect my rechargable batteries from the unit or charger when not in use and then put them on a charger before using again if substantial time has passed.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I left the batter connected to the charger, but charger not plugged into wall. Yes I have a volt meter. How can you tell which terminal is positive and negative. I don't believe they are marked.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a + and - molded into the plastic on mine. I see the same thing in the image of the battery on page 3 of the 97900 manual (download here).
> 
> Otherwise, you can use your multimeter. The DC voltage will read positive if you have the red probe on the positive terminal and the black probe on the negative. It will read negative if you have them swapped - black probe on the positive terminal and red probe on the negative.
Click to expand...

I think I just fried it. While it was plugged up to my other battery, I tested it with the little test button and something started smoking. 😠😠😠😠. Now it's time for the next plan. A new battery mod.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> I think I just fried it. While it was plugged up to my other battery, I tested it with the little test button and something started smoking. 😠😠😠😠. Now it's time for the next plan. A new battery mod.


Yeah, I probably would not have pushed the button. Any voltage test with the second battery connected would basically just give you the voltage of the second battery.


----------



## wardconnor

Your never supposed to let the smoke out. Smoke needs to stay inside.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Called Chapin this morning, and instead of having to ship the entire unit back, they're sending me the back panel(pump, contacts and valve assembly). Much more convenient at this rate. If it fails again, I'll look into modifying some other sort of pump to work similar to the franken sprayer that either @Ware or @Mightyquinn own.


----------



## Movingshrub

Makes sense. I've had a good experience with mine so I hope the repair parts get you running at 100%.


----------



## Stro3579

No need to do a mod, Chapin next day air me a battery. Great customer service. I also opened up the old battery. Found corrosion on one cell and positive wire severed. Will clean it up and see what happens. I touched the wire to the battery and pushed the battery tester and it lit up all green, but tester started smoking. May just bypass the tester and charge it again.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

If it were me, I'd take it to the closest Lowe's and recycle ♻ it. Last thing you want is a lithium battery &#128293;.


----------



## g-man

Colonel K0rn said:


> If it were me, I'd take it to the closest Lowe's and recycle ♻ it. Last thing you want is a lithium battery 🔥.


I 100% agree. Lithium fires are dangerous. A quick youtube search will show a lot of this:


----------



## SGrabs33

I charged my battery the other day for use this weekend. Is it bad for the pump to run without any fluid? I'd like to test it to know if it's not working. I guess I could throw some water in it also. Thinking out loud here.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I charged my battery the other day for use this weekend. Is it bad for the pump to run without any fluid? I'd like to test it to know if it's not working. I guess I could throw some water in it also. Thinking out loud here.


I do believe it's not good to run the pump for too long without any water as I believe it helps to cool it down. If you are just testing to see if it comes on or not, I can't see that doing any damage.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I charged my battery the other day for use this weekend. Is it bad for the pump to run without any fluid? I'd like to test it to know if it's not working. I guess I could throw some water in it also. Thinking out loud here.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it's not good to run the pump for too long without any water as I believe it helps to cool it down. If you are just testing to see if it comes on or not, I can't see that doing any damage.
Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Stro3579

Colonel K0rn said:


> If it were me, I'd take it to the closest Lowe's and recycle ♻ it. Last thing you want is a lithium battery 🔥.


Battery is fixed. Removed tester and charged pack in a lipo bag. Didn't over heat and works fine. Deal with a lot of 6 cell lipos in RC racing and helicopters. I believe I damaged the tester when I tried to jump the pack off from being discharged.


----------



## TulsaFan

I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today. Thanks to everyone who posted their modifications in the past. I used those ideas.

I mistakenly ordered a 3/4" stainless steel tube (Used a rubber shim to rectify). The only tool really used was a drill press. I had an extra red 5/8" hose from a heater core flush on my Jeep. I used cutoff valves because I have some narrow spots in the yard.

I didn't want to modify the original hose or boom in case I need to return it for warranty issues later on...


----------



## Stro3579

TulsaFan said:


> I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today. Thanks to everyone who posted their modifications in the past. I used those ideas.
> 
> I mistakenly ordered a 3/4" stainless steel tube (Used a rubber shim to rectify). The only tool really used was a drill press. I had an extra red 5/8" hose from a heater core flush on my Jeep. I used cutoff valves because I have some narrow spots in the yard.
> 
> I didn't want to modify the original hose or boom in case I need to return it for warranty issues later on...


Looks really good!!


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today...


Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

I agree. This looks awesome.


----------



## SGrabs33

@TulsaFan wow, that does look great! If I were to ever expand to two nozzle I think that would be ideal. I like the fact that you can turn one off.

Did you put together a parts list that would be easy to share?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TulsaFan said:


> I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today. Thanks to everyone who posted their modifications in the past. I used those ideas.
> 
> I mistakenly ordered a 3/4" stainless steel tube (Used a rubber shim to rectify). The only tool really used was a drill press. I had an extra red 5/8" hose from a heater core flush on my Jeep. I used cutoff valves because I have some narrow spots in the yard.
> 
> I didn't want to modify the original hose or boom in case I need to return it for warranty issues later on...


I'm with @SGrabs33 on this. We're going to need a BOM, or a way to order this setup  I think it would be perfect for what I need.


----------



## TulsaFan

*Parts List:* (Most of these parts ideas came from other members who purchased and assembled their booms before I even purchased my Chapin.)

(2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies (They have a single 3/8" hose shank): 22251-311-375-NYB
(2) Nozzles for contact products: TeeJet XRC11004VS
(2) Nozzles for systemic products: TeeJet AIC11004VS  
Strainers: TeeJet 8079-PP-50 
(2) TeeJet Clamps: QJ111HP34 (This clamp is for 1" O.D. tubing. It provides more height for your sprayer tip. Also, it took longer to get this part than anything else.)
(1) 3/4" Stainless Steel Tube 24" (You may want a 1" O.D. tube? Otherwise you can use the left over rubber spacers from the clamp mounting kit)
(1) Barb Ball Valves (2 pack)
(1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing. 
(1) Aluminum Plate (2 pack in case want to help out a TLFer)
(1) (You need 9) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps 
(1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
(1) Red hose 3/8" I.D. with 5/8" O.D.  
1' of Clear hose
(1) Hillman 2-Pack Small-in Black Plastic Caps 
(2) Stainless Hillman 1/4-20 x 2-in Socket-Cap Anchor Bolt  (This barely works...A 2.25" or 2.5" would have worked better)
(2) 1/4 in.-20 tpi x 1-1/2 in. Stainless-Steel Socket Cap Screw
(2) Packs (You need 4 total) Total 1/4 in.-20 tpi Coarse Stainless-Steel Nylon Lock Nut (3/Pack)
(1) (You need (4) total) 1/4 in. Stainless-Steel Flat Washer (6-Pack)
Also, (1) Hillman 5 Count 6mm to 1 x 40 mm Pan-Head Zinc-Plated Phillips-Drive Metric Machine Screw  The black boom holder that attached to my tank had (2) 45mm screws and was very loose.

Dead man's switch addition:
(1) Start Switch
(1) Stainless Steel U Bolt
(1) Package Spade Terminals I used (2) of the blue ones and filed them down so they would be 3/16". Therefore, I would not have to modify the original cable. I just unplugged from the original switch and hooked up my new switch. The sprayer will only work when the red button is pushed in.
(2) Black zip ties

Tools: $70 drill press with 5/8" & 5/16" bits, PVC cutters to cut the hoses, flat file to file down the 1/4" male spade connectors.

Total cost for boom: Approximately $174 before taxes which is much more than others paid for their original Chapins. :shock: (A variation of the boom could be built a lot cheaper without stainless steel parts or a different mount)

My 97900 was purchased late in the 2017 season from Northern Tools for $200. So, $374 isn't too bad for something that I enjoyed assembling and should use for several years to come. (FWIW...I don't have a Lesco spreader. So, a spreader-mate was not even an option or consideration.)

I hope this info helps!!!


----------



## gene_stl

:thumbup: Thank you for that very nice Bill of Materials.


----------



## SGrabs33

Agreed, thanks a lot @TulsaFan

FYI my sprayer/ battery seemed to work fine after the winter. No issues for now.


----------



## Movingshrub

TulsaFan said:


> I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today. Thanks to everyone who posted their modifications in the past. I used those ideas.
> 
> I mistakenly ordered a 3/4" stainless steel tube (Used a rubber shim to rectify). The only tool really used was a drill press. I had an extra red 5/8" hose from a heater core flush on my Jeep. I used cutoff valves because I have some narrow spots in the yard.
> 
> I didn't want to modify the original hose or boom in case I need to return it for warranty issues later on...


That looks really good.

Did the sqft of your yard impact your design? I went with more, lower flow nozzles, cause I was concerned I'd run out of water before covering the entire area.

Also, any concern about spraying right into the tire tracks? I was unsure if that would impact the resulting application of a foliar product.

Lastly, I do like that your boom is less wide. I've run into some challenges with chainlink fence on occasion and some other tight spots that require a bit of creative maneuvering for a 5' boom.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Also, any concern about spraying right into the tire tracks? I was unsure if that would impact the resulting application of a foliar product.


I have never had any issues with my Spreader-Mate.


----------



## TulsaFan

Movingshrub said:


> Did the sqft of your yard impact your design? I went with more, lower flow nozzles, cause I was concerned I'd run out of water before covering the entire area.
> 
> Also, any concern about spraying right into the tire tracks? I was unsure if that would impact the resulting application of a foliar product.
> 
> Lastly, I do like that your boom is less wide. I've run into some challenges with chainlink fence on occasion and some other tight spots that require a bit of creative maneuvering for a 5' boom.


I have a gate and my yard is tiny. I will never run out of battery or 12 gallons.

I will defer final judgement to Ware on all questions...I copied his design without any fabrication tools other than a small drill press. Added a few more clamps so I could have more leak issues. :lol:

(Lastly...If I was to do it again, I would use a 0.5" x 3" x 8" piece of aluminum for the mount. This would allow me to place my mounts closer to the tank on the outside of the black plastic. The farther the boom sticks out, the more height you lose when you tilt it for use.)


----------



## CH3NO2

Nice work. Have you done a bucket test to see what volume it puts out with the 2 nozzles? Would be curious to know.


----------



## SGrabs33

@TulsaFan Have you done a check to see how many gallons of product are needed for your 3k lawn. I have 4.5k and want to make sure I pick the right nozzles to use 10ish gallons for the whole yard. It currently takes about 6.5-7 gallons using the stock set up.


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> @TulsaFan Have you done a check to see how many gallons of product are needed for your 3k lawn. I have 4.5k and want to make sure I pick the right nozzles to use 10ish gallons for the whole yard. It currently takes about 6.5-7 gallons using the stock set up.


No bucket test as of yet. Too busy building a DYI PVC Garbage Bag Holder so that I can find another hiding spot from the wife. 

As someone suggested...I first zip tied a thin landscape brick to the intake hose to keep it flat on the bottom of the tank. I added one gallon marks on the back of the tank. Then, I added blue marker dye and sprayed the entire yard with the tank holding 12 gallons. (The moles have decimated my yard and the pushing was not as easy as I thought it would be.) I used about 3.1 gallons. (The 3K is an estimate and my yard might be a little smaller.)

Lessons learned: Do NOT handle any blue marking agent without latex gloves unless you a really big fans of the Smurfs. *Stro3579* was not kidding when he suggested a dead man's switch for the handle bars. For a small yard with many obstacles and starts/stops, it is necessary. I ordered one last night.


----------



## zeus201

i wish i bought one of these last year.....


----------



## Stro3579

TulsaFan said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TulsaFan Have you done a check to see how many gallons of product are needed for your 3k lawn. I have 4.5k and want to make sure I pick the right nozzles to use 10ish gallons for the whole yard. It currently takes about 6.5-7 gallons using the stock set up.
> 
> 
> 
> No bucket test as of yet. Too busy building a DYI PVC Garbage Bag Holder so that I can find another hiding spot from the wife.
> 
> As someone suggested...I first zip tied a thin landscape brick to the intake hose to keep it flat on the bottom of the tank. I added one gallon marks on the back of the tank. Then, I added blue marker dye and sprayed the entire yard with the tank holding 12 gallons. (The moles have decimated my yard and the pushing was not as easy as I thought it would be.) I used about 3.1 gallons. (The 3K is an estimate and my yard might be a little smaller.)
> 
> Lessons learned: Do NOT handle any blue marking agent without latex gloves unless you a really big fans of the Smurfs. *Stro3579* was not kidding when he suggested a kill switch for the handle bars. For a small yard with many obstacles and starts/stops, it is necessary. I ordered one last night.
Click to expand...

yea....the switch is a must


----------



## TulsaFan

CH3NO2 said:


> Nice work. Have you done a bucket test to see what volume it puts out with the 2 nozzles? Would be curious to know.


I ran two, quick tests. One minute each for the time:

The first test had 52 oz in the left bucket and 51 oz in the right bucket.
The second test had 51 oz in the left bucket and 49 oz in the right bucket.

The average is 50.5 oz. per nozzle or 0.39 GPM. 
Combined the boom sprays 101 oz. or 0.79 GPM.


----------



## SGrabs33

@TulsaFan Very nice, I am hoping to add some of your boom elements to the one I am getting from Ware :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TulsaFan said:


>


It took me looking at this picture to realize that even though I followed the directions for assembly, I always had the spray wand covering the power switch, and it would inadvertently turn it off while I was pushing it. Now I'm going to reorient the clips for the wand tomorrow :lol: I always clipped it into the cap on the tank because of that.

Another thing is that if you get the tracking dye on the rubber gloves, you can still get it on your fingers when you're taking them off. Ask me how I know.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Colonel K0rn Yeah, that wand has only gotten in my way. I have only used it for testing purposes so I may see if I can disconnect mine. I also need to add one of those kill switches that a few of you have done :thumbup:

Yep, that tracker dye is a saint and the devil rolled up into one. My hands were blue for about 3 days following application. No matter how hard you try it still ends up somewhere.


----------



## TulsaFan

I sprayed Prodiamine today with the dead man's switch installed and it is 20 times more functional than with the stock switch. If you made only one modification, this is the one you should do!!!

Of course, I added a few more modifications:


The support legs offer no protection from concrete. Every time I placed the Chapin on my sloped driveway, it ended up moving or sliding. You could literally hear the paint being removed. When I checked, the bottom of the support leg was bare steel.


I want this thing to last a long time without rusting. So, I added seven inches of a disposal hose with an inside dimension of 7/8" to both legs. (Lube the leg and the inside of the hose on both ends with dish soap to get the hose to slide on the leg with some effort.)


As someone already mentioned in a previous post, I added some wing nuts to break the handle down for storage.

I have one more modification that I am doing tomorrow and then I am finished!


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> ...Of course, I added a few more modifications:


Looks great!


----------



## TulsaFan

It's official...I am part of the cult!!! I received my stickers from *@Ware* today.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> It's official...I am part of the cult!!! I received my stickers from *@Ware* today.


Nice! Don't hesitate to cross-post that photo here. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY

Any links to this for the best price?? I waited and now need to apply pgr and I'm seeing some insanely expensive prices for what I remeber being muchhhh cheaper.


----------



## TulsaFan

FATC1TY said:


> Any links to this for the best price?? I waited and now need to apply pgr and I'm seeing some insanely expensive prices for what I remeber being muchhhh cheaper.


Grainger has them for $351.12. However, they are backordered, expected to arrive between Mon. Apr 02 - Mon. Apr 16.

The good news is that all the other sellers who are sold out may be getting them soon???

Here's another listing for a website I have never used


----------



## FATC1TY

I should have bought when it was 150-200 bucks. Ouch. Not paying 350 for that!!


----------



## w0lfe

Me neither... I will wait until someone on here finds something that's comparable for a cheaper price to do my 8500sq ft


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sounds like I might need to source a group buy for a better quality/lower cost sprayer LOL


----------



## TC2

The lack of sump, together with the tiny outlet for emptying after washing, annoy me. I'm wondering whether attaching a 2-3" bulkhead fitting to the forward base of the tank and screwing on a cap might alleviate these issues. Any thoughts as to likely success?


----------



## Movingshrub

TC2 said:


> The lack of sump, together with the tiny outlet for emptying after washing, annoy me. I'm wondering whether attaching a 2-3" bulkhead fitting to the forward base of the tank and screwing on a cap might alleviate these issues. Any thoughts as to likely success?


It might work for the front. I looked into putting a bulkhead fitting on the bottom of the tank but couldn't find one thin enough, that would be allow for better drainage and pick up, than the current setup.


----------



## TC2

Movingshrub said:


> It might work for the front. I looked into putting a bulkhead fitting on the bottom of the tank but couldn't find one thin enough, that would be allow for better drainage and pick up, than the current setup.


There's a distinct lack of measurements online unfortunately. If thinness is not on the table, perhaps getting a heavy duty and cutting a couple of channels could do the job?


----------



## TulsaFan

@Mightyquinn recommended this in another thread for moving fluids. I use it for the remaining fluid left in my sprayer and it works very well when you tip the sprayer and suck it up from the corner.


----------



## Movingshrub

TC2 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might work for the front. I looked into putting a bulkhead fitting on the bottom of the tank but couldn't find one thin enough, that would be allow for better drainage and pick up, than the current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a distinct lack of measurements online unfortunately. If thinness is not on the table, perhaps getting a heavy duty and cutting a couple of channels could do the job?
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea. For my use, I'm less worried about harvesting that last 1" of water, than I am about just how slow the thing drains when it's time to clean it. I got to the point where I just dump the whole thing over cause I got tired of waiting.


----------



## SCGrassMan

So what's the verdict here, do we like the push sprayer, or look for another brand?


----------



## Spammage

SCGrassMan said:


> So what's the verdict here, do we like the push sprayer, or look for another brand?


I think most of us that have it are quite pleased with it. That being said, most have probably done some minor modifications (boom, switch, etc) and were able to get it for less than the 24v backpack offering. The most recent prices I've seen would have kept me from buying it.


----------



## Stro3579

Spammage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the verdict here, do we like the push sprayer, or look for another brand?
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us that have it are quite pleased with it. That being said, most have probably done some minor modifications (boom, switch, etc) and were able to get it for less than the 24v backpack offering. The most recent prices I've seen would have kept me from buying it.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## SCGrassMan

Spammage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the verdict here, do we like the push sprayer, or look for another brand?
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us that have it are quite pleased with it. That being said, most have probably done some minor modifications (boom, switch, etc) and were able to get it for less than the 24v backpack offering. The most recent prices I've seen would have kept me from buying it.
Click to expand...

What is the switch mod exactly? I scrolled through a bunch of pages, but couldn't really find what I was looking for.
And is anybody expecting it to go down below $400 again any time soon?


----------



## SGrabs33

@SCGrassMan Think it's basically a dead switch that can be used on turns to kill the engine while the button is pressed.


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> @SCGrassMan Think it's basically a dead switch that can be used on turns to kill the engine while the button is pressed.


My sprayer pump only functions when the red button is pressed. This allows for a much more even spray when you have to stop and start repeatedly for tree rings or flower beds in the yard. I wouldn't have one without it.


----------



## SGrabs33

TulsaFan said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SCGrassMan Think it's basically a dead switch that can be used on turns to kill the engine while the button is pressed.
> 
> 
> 
> My sprayer pump only functions when the red button is pressed. This allows for a much more even spray when you have to stop and start repeatedly for tree rings or flower beds in the yard. I wouldn't have one without it.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected :thumbup:

Either way it seems like a great addition because getting your fingers on the on/off switch quickly isn't easy.


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> I stand corrected :thumbup:
> 
> Either way it seems like a great addition because getting your fingers on the on/off switch quickly isn't easy.


I think you were correct in your statement. It really depends on what type of switch you purchase on whether it is dead man's switch or not. Leave it to me to buy the one that is opposite of everyone else!


----------



## SGrabs33

TulsaFan said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected :thumbup:
> 
> Either way it seems like a great addition because getting your fingers on the on/off switch quickly isn't easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you were correct in your statement. It really depends on what type of switch you purchase on whether it is dead man's switch or not. Leave it to me to buy the one that is opposite of everyone else!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan

So really it's a momentary contact, normally off switch?


----------



## Movingshrub

I'd think the momentary off dead mans switch would be between than having to press the button the entire time you wanted to spray.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TC2 said:


> The lack of sump, together with the tiny outlet for emptying after washing, annoy me. I'm wondering whether attaching a 2-3" bulkhead fitting to the forward base of the tank and screwing on a cap might alleviate these issues. Any thoughts as to likely success?


I was thinking about some sort of petcock might be a better option. Then again, you could always go with an Alabama Credit Card.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'd go with a garden hose fitting at the bottom. Then you could attach a hose and guide it to wherever you want it to go when you rinse, put your regular garden hose in the top, and just let it run for a few minutes.


----------



## windycityrider

Can anyone who has done the switch mod to this sprayer please post up some pics on the how-to process?


----------



## TC2

windycityrider said:


> Can anyone who has done the switch mod to this sprayer please post up some pics on the how-to process?


It's really just a case of unplugging the old switch and plugging the new one into the same contacts. The slightly tricky bit is either a) getting a switch with the right spade contacts, b) altering the switch so it has the correct contacts or c) using a pair of pliers to squash the switch contacts into ones which will fit  .

The switch recommended above has round socket contacts so I simply squashed them until they were the correct size to push into the existing spade socket.


----------



## Stro3579

windycityrider said:


> Can anyone who has done the switch mod to this sprayer please post up some pics on the how-to process?


Its very simple. Find the type of switch you would want to use. I went with a motorcycle kill switch (https://goo.gl/images/kDH4Px). I then unplugged the actual switch that came with the sprayer. I took the motorcycle kill switch and put a wire in each female hole on the plug that you just unplugged( temporarily). there is only 2 wires. I then plugged the back together with the male plug. test the sprayer to make sure the kill switched worked correctly. if it didn't, I swapped the wires that I put in the plug. Try it again. should work perfectly. once you have figured that out then tap into those wires (hardwire into those wires)

hope this helps.
My switch works while pushing it. once released it stops. I believe the other way was when it was pushed, it kill the pumps.
I thought of this because it is a pain trying to turn off the stock switch. Especially when the sprayer wand is on the mounts.


----------



## SGrabs33

@TulsaFan I ordered a majority of my parts today, thanks for the list! The main thing I haven't ordered is the aluminum plate. I may need to raise the height of my boom a bit so I'm trying to think of how to do that.

Any ideas from people are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> @TulsaFan I ordered a majority of my parts today, thanks for the list! The main thing I haven't ordered is the aluminum plate. I may need to raise the height of my boom a bit so I'm trying to think of how to do that.
> 
> Any ideas from people are welcome. Thanks.


I would skip the aluminum plate and buy some aluminum angle. You need a minimum of 2" to clear the black plastic. You could buy 0.25" thickness and use a shim for the other 0.25". With the clamp mounts you would have some serious height depending on what size angle you buy and where you mount the clamps on the plate. (They sell 4" x 4" x 0.5" cut to any length)


----------



## SGrabs33

@TulsaFan Thanks! It looks like I could either get 4x6 or 3x5. I'll have to measure again this weekend. I am tall so I do pull the handle up fairly high when I'm walking. I may need the 6in.



I did buy a piece of stuff sheet metal that wouldn't flex too much. I figured I could bend it but I think your idea may be better.

All my other parts came in today so maybe I'll try and mock something up with wood to test it out.


----------



## SGrabs33

Trying the cheap way to test out. I haven't yet decided on my mounting bracket yet. Also need to add the kill switch.


----------



## SGrabs33

Kill switch added tonight. Thanks @Stro3579 for the walk through. I only had to rewire 3 times :roll: but that was all because of my terrible routing of the wires.


----------



## TulsaFan

As long as you get the spray tips 20" from the ground and 20" apart, you should have something that works extremely well. Just make sure nothing obstructs the pattern of the spray. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

@TulsaFan Yep, no obstructions and it sprayed great. Also got a reccomendation for the quick shut off valves @ the top of the TeeJet nozzle body. They work great, thanks @Ware


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> @TulsaFan Yep, no obstructions and it sprayed great. Also got a reccomendation for the quick shut off valves @ the top of the TeeJet nozzle body. They work great, thanks @Ware


I am jealous of those quick shut off valves minimizing your amount of connections. The more connections, the more possibilities of leaks. I replaced all my original worm gear clamps with oetiker clamps...I need to test my sprayer again.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TulsaFan said:


> As long as you get the spray tips 20" from the ground and 20" apart, you should have something that works extremely well. Just make sure nothing obstructs the pattern of the spray. :thumbup:


I'm curious, do the spray patterns have any offset, or are they spraying parallel? I've seen the example, and I can't find it, where the pattern is like this ----> / / As opposed to this ----> - -


----------



## TulsaFan

The tips are turned slightly at an angle so, I guess you would say the fans are parallel??? The top angle of the left tip and the bottom angle of the right tip creates the overlap. If that makes any sense???


----------



## J_nick

Colonel K0rn said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you get the spray tips 20" from the ground and 20" apart, you should have something that works extremely well. Just make sure nothing obstructs the pattern of the spray. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, do the spray patterns have any offset, or are they spraying parallel? I've seen the example, and I can't find it, where the pattern is like this ----> / / As opposed to this ----> - -
Click to expand...

The all in one tip cap combo from TeeJet are slightly angled like the / / / you mentioned but obviously that's exaggerated. They're angled enough where it won't interfere with the nozzles beside them but not too much. Maybe like 10-15° but that's just a guesstimate


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you get the spray tips 20" from the ground and 20" apart, you should have something that works extremely well. Just make sure nothing obstructs the pattern of the spray. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, do the spray patterns have any offset, or are they spraying parallel? I've seen the example, and I can't find it, where the pattern is like this ----> / / As opposed to this ----> - -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The all in one tip cap combo from TeeJet are slightly angled like the / / / you mentioned but obviously that's exaggerated. They're angled enough where it won't interfere with the nozzles beside them but not too much. Maybe like 10-15° but that's just a guesstimate
Click to expand...




TulsaFan said:


> The tips are turned slightly at an angle so, I guess you would say the fans are parallel??? The top angle of the left tip and the bottom angle of the right tip creates the overlap. If that makes any sense???


Yes, and yes! Great. I'll get to ordering my stuff to mod my sprayer. Man, I've spent too much money this month.


----------



## Ware

@Colonel K0rn @TulsaFan @J_nick

You guys are on it, but here a couple graphics I have posted before showing the nozzle alignment. Like J_nick mentioned, if you are using TeeJet clamps, nozzle bodies, and Quick Caps this angle will be built into you setup. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

TulsaFan said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TulsaFan Yep, no obstructions and it sprayed great. Also got a reccomendation for the quick shut off valves @ the top of the TeeJet nozzle body. They work great, thanks @Ware
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of those quick shut off valves minimizing your amount of connections. The more connections, the more possibilities of leaks. I replaced all my original worm gear clamps with oetiker clamps...I need to test my sprayer again.
Click to expand...

I think the quick shut offs were $10 with anoth $10 shipping from PaulB.


----------



## Stro3579

SGrabs33 said:


> Kill switch added tonight. Thanks @Stro3579 for the walk through. I only had to rewire 3 times :roll: but that was all because of my terrible routing of the wires.


No problem. Glad I can help


----------



## 440mag

Anyone know of any screaming deals on these 97900 24v (walk behind) push sprayers?

I have been delayed in purchasing the Chapin 24v backpack sprayer and, despite my misgivings about pushing the weight of up to 12 gallons of liquid up and down the pretty significant grades that make up my 30,000 +/- lawn, the walk behind is really calling out, "Tryyyyy meeeee!"

I see Rittenhouse has them for $400 (+ $20 s&h) and, well, ain't no way

I see Walmart had them (at one time) for $180 but, obviously, those are long gone, Gone, GONE!

Prices seem all up and down the scale but, it seems I'm finding the places advertising really lower priced 97900's don't actually have them in stock!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ware

440mag said:


> ...I see Rittenhouse has them for $400 (+ $20 s&h) and, well, ain't no way...


I know everyone was spoiled with some super low prices on these, but $400 for a push sprayer is really not that bad.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I see Rittenhouse has them for $400 (+ $20 s&h) and, well, ain't no way...
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone was spoiled with some super low prices on these, but $400 for a push sprayer is really not that bad.
Click to expand...

+1. I love the sprayer and feel very lucky to have gotten it at $150. I don't know if that was just market introduction or a mistake with MSRP. Either way, the price now is likely about right for the market.


----------



## Movingshrub

For any of you guys who have more than two nozzles on the boom, I'm looking at a way to make the boom smaller/collapsible.

The options I see are: some type of hinge, two separate pieces of boom pipe that are nested inside one another, or two separate pieces of boom that can be slid next to one another and overlap, thereby reducing the wing span.

Has anyone tried any of the above? I'm running into some spots with clearance/navigation issues.


----------



## ABC123

Could always do a hinge with a bungee or spring inside or outside to help prevent bounce or movement at the hinge point.

Would just need to mount some eyelids on the outside. Or a simple bolt all the way through for the inside.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ordered all the parts to do the Tulsa conversion. Thanks for the detailed list Tulsa!!!


----------



## SGrabs33

Llano Estacado said:


> Ordered all the parts to do the Tulsa conversion. Thanks for the detailed list Tulsa!!!


You will be happy with it!


----------



## windycityrider

Llano Estacado said:


> Ordered all the parts to do the Tulsa conversion. Thanks for the detailed list Tulsa!!!


Any updates or photos?


----------



## Llano Estacado

windycityrider said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered all the parts to do the Tulsa conversion. Thanks for the detailed list Tulsa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates or photos?
Click to expand...

Finished it up last night. Used it today to spray Celsius and MSO.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I've got almost everything I need to finish my conversion. I am going the @SGrabs33 route to rig up the correct height because I'm tall, and I didn't get the aluminum plate. Probably going to go with the 6" L-bracket aluminum over the aluminum plate. I also went with the ChemSaver shutoff valves for the spray bodies.


----------



## Spammage

I've been thinking about trying to rig an agitator. Has anyone else worked this into their mods?


----------



## djarchow

I got mine late enough in the season last year I never used it to spray, I just tested it to be sure it worked. I filled it today with water and see that the drain cap leaks pretty badly. It isn't the hose clamp, it is leaking around the rubber washer in the cap and the disk in the bottom spins to allow you to screw it on. I tried a new rubber washer off a garden hose and it still leaks. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

djarchow said:


> I got mine late enough in the season last year I never used it to spray, I just tested it to be sure it worked. I filled it today with water and see that the drain cap leaks pretty badly. It isn't the hose clamp, it is leaking around the rubber washer in the cap and the disk in the bottom spins to allow you to screw it on. I tried a new rubber washer off a garden hose and it still leaks. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to TLF, glad you found us. I had my cap leak too, and I found that it just wasn't tight enough. Make sure that the gasket is dry as well as your hands when you tighten it up. Mine leaked for a while, until I tightened it up with dry hands.


----------



## windycityrider

Llano Estacado said:


> windycityrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered all the parts to do the Tulsa conversion. Thanks for the detailed list Tulsa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates or photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finished it up last night. Used it today to spray Celsius and MSO.
Click to expand...

Looks good!


----------



## TulsaFan

windycityrider said:


> Looks good!


When do we get to see yours?


----------



## windycityrider

TulsaFan said:


> windycityrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> When do we get to see yours?
Click to expand...

Hopefully soon. In all honesty since the surgery I haven't been able to do too much. 
I still have the sprayer sitting in the box. :shock: 
I need to assemble it and at least test it to make sure everything works.
Last sprayer I had used before the surgery was the "little brother", Chapin's powered backpack sprayer and that was back in February.


----------



## windycityrider

TulsaFan said:


> I finally got the sprayer nozzle components to finish my push sprayer today. Thanks to everyone who posted their modifications in the past. I used those ideas.
> 
> I mistakenly ordered a 3/4" stainless steel tube (Used a rubber shim to rectify). The only tool really used was a drill press. I had an extra red 5/8" hose from a heater core flush on my Jeep. I used cutoff valves because I have some narrow spots in the yard.
> 
> I didn't want to modify the original hose or boom in case I need to return it for warranty issues later on...


so is the 3/4 o.d. pipe on your parts list the incorrect size ???


----------



## TC2

windycityrider said:


> so is the 3/4 o.d. pipe on your parts list the incorrect size ???


I bought 1/2" teejet mounts and a 1/2" metal electrical conduit tube with an OD close to 3/4". I was a little concerned the teejet mounts were going to be too small. Turned out they were too big, but too small for 3/4" conduit :roll: . I rectified using left over rubber filler from the tube mounting clamps.


----------



## TC2

I originally mounted a boom on the original boom because I wanted a good distance between the tank and heads, but it was frankly an embarrassment. It wobbled around and looked ungainly. I saw the suggestion above to use an "L" and decided to give it a try (although shipping is a killer :shock. Here's the result :










The L was 1/2" thick, which fits snugly between the plastic mounts. I went for the max length (6x6") which gave me maximum distance from the body and plenty of choice for mounting height!


----------



## Stro3579

TC2 said:


> I originally mounted a boom on the original boom because I wanted a good distance between the tank and heads, but it was frankly an embarrassment. It wobbled around and looked ungainly. I saw the suggestion above to use an "L" and decided to give it a try (although shipping is a killer :shock. Here's the result :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The L was 1/2" thick, which fits snugly between the plastic mounts. I went for the max length (6x6") which gave me maximum distance from the body and plenty of choice for mounting height!


What's the distance from your spray nozzle to the ground?


----------



## TC2

Stro3579 said:


> What's the distance from your spray nozzle to the ground?


Resting, it's 21" from bottom of nozzle to the ground. Mounting height will vary somewhat depending on how much you lift it when pushing, and the finer spray nozzles are also a little shorter than the coarse one.


----------



## TulsaFan

windycityrider said:


> so is the 3/4 o.d. pipe on your parts list the incorrect size ???


The great thing about those clamps is that they hold 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing with the supplied rubber shims.



TC2 said:


> The L was 1/2" thick, which fits snugly between the plastic mounts. I went for the max length (6x6") which gave me maximum distance from the body and plenty of choice for mounting height!


The L looks great! :thumbup: I would definitely do this if I was starting over. However, too much money invested as it is and more equipment to buy!


----------



## Stro3579

TC2 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the distance from your spray nozzle to the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> Resting, it's 21" from bottom of nozzle to the ground. Mounting height will vary somewhat depending on how much you lift it when pushing, and the finer spray nozzles are also a little shorter than the coarse one.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Very nice @TC2! I need to get going on this as my 2x4 setup isn't the most pretty.


----------



## icepickjazz

I've read this thread a few times. and ther e have been some extensive mods, that look great. Not sure I have the time to do some all the the major modifications. I do have some questions with regards to this sprayer.
1) is this sprayer good enough to run out of the box w/o mods?
2) what are the minimum mods that should be made to this sprayer?

thanks for the info


----------



## SGrabs33

icepickjazz said:


> I've read this thread a few times. and ther e have been some extensive mods, that look great. Not sure I have the time to do some all the the major modifications. I do have some questions with regards to this sprayer.
> 1) is this sprayer good enough to run out of the box w/o mods?
> 2) what are the minimum mods that should be made to this sprayer?
> 
> thanks for the info


I used mine all last year without changing anything and it worked well! The mods I did just make it a little more convenient to use.


----------



## Stro3579

icepickjazz said:


> I've read this thread a few times. and ther e have been some extensive mods, that look great. Not sure I have the time to do some all the the major modifications. I do have some questions with regards to this sprayer.
> 1) is this sprayer good enough to run out of the box w/o mods?
> 2) what are the minimum mods that should be made to this sprayer?
> 
> thanks for the info


Yes sprayer will work great as is


----------



## Movingshrub

Spammage said:


> I've been thinking about trying to rig an agitator. Has anyone else worked this into their mods?


I want to see this if you get around to it. I almost think you're looking at a bigger pump if you're going for an agitator or would that only be running when you aren't spraying.


----------



## Spammage

Movingshrub said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about trying to rig an agitator. Has anyone else worked this into their mods?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see this if you get around to it. I almost think you're looking at a bigger pump if you're going for an agitator or would that only be running when you aren't spraying.
Click to expand...

My fear is the same. I'm actually thinking about wiring in a small submersible pump either with the existing battery, or trying a battery operated one.


----------



## lawndog

Can't find this sprayer anywhere. What's a good site to order from?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

lawndog said:


> Can't find this sprayer anywhere. What's a good site to order from?


M. K. Rittenhouse  has is for $357.73, which is a fairly reasonable price right now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I got my @TulsaFan modification completed today, as I've had the parts sitting around for a while, and had some time to get it completed. I was debating on whether or not to put down an app of PGR since I'm planning on getting some sand in a few weeks, and wanted to get more coverage before I turn my swamp into a beach. I think this mod is worthy of a thread of its own, since @dfw_pilot got his own wand named after his post. 

I know the tank's dirty, but that's due to the iron and the humics that I sprayed, and I realized I didn't get any pictures prior to the photo, so here's what I've got. I went with a piece of angle galv steel, because that's what I had, and wasn't about to spend $35 on a piece of aluminum when I only needed a little more lift. As it sits, I had to get 3" more height off of plane of the front of the tank, so the angle works better for this application. I left the feed hose the original length should I need to return the sprayer for warranty purposes.

Spraying with this setup is so much easier than the single nozzle that is stock. Adding the XRC nozzles for systemic applications is going to make my life much easier considering I'm putting down the GCF products bi-weekly. I'm waiting for my next shipment to arrive, as I've used most of my product I got a little while ago; I just have 2.5 gal of RGS and Humic 12 left.

I also opted to use the ChemSaver shutoff valves that go on top of the spray bodies. Just be sure that you move the diaphragm into the shutoff valve from the regular cap if you decide to use these. I was checking things out for leaks with plain water, and when I turned the pump on, water shot out of the top of the spray bodies through the little holes on top of the valves. Once I put the diaphragms in place, I was good to go. Spraying with a single nozzle is a huge upgrade over the stock sprayer that comes on the unit. I was done in a much faster time period, with less product used, and I'm pretty sure I had more consistent coverage. I'm putting down about 1 gal/M.

Edit: forgot to mention that I corrected the position of the wand handle on the body. I find that its easier for me to just snap the wand into the lid while I'm spraying. I put it on the handle when I'm storing it, but I'll be getting wingnuts soon for ease of storage.


----------



## TulsaFan

Colonel K0rn said:


> I got my @TulsaFan modification completed today, as I've had the parts sitting around for a while, and had some time to get it completed. I was debating on whether or not to put down an app of PGR since I'm planning on getting some sand in a few weeks, and wanted to get more coverage before I turn my swamp into a beach. I think this mod is worthy of a thread of its own, since @dfw_pilot got his own wand named after his post.


DFW_Pilot came up with the information for the wand by himself. All I did was take others ideas and make a parts list.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Colonel K0rn Looking good, I also did not move the diaphragms when I initially switched. Water works!


----------



## jha4aamu

so I have done @TulsaFan conversion for my chapin sprayer but I stumbled across @wardconnor 's homemade sprayer vid on youtube and have decided thats my next project. I seem to have everything mapped out in my head as to how I will be able to do this on my sprayer but my only question is...how can I modify my chapin sprayer where the intake strainer is mounted on the outside/top of the sprayer instead of inside, how it currently is?


----------



## windycityrider

So I finally have some time this upcoming weekend to assemble my push sprayer. My plan is to assemble the unit per the instructions first and test everything out and make sure it is functioning properly, that way if there is a problem, I can address it before doing the mod and it is covered under warranty. 
Once I fiddle with it a few times, I will do the dry boom mod.

A question I do have is in regards to the kill switch mod: Is it a simple plug-n-play type of swap? Anyone with some instructions?
Sorry, but I hate messing with wiring/electrical and I have no clue what to do.
Is it merely using the kill switch and connecting it in between the on/off switch and the terminal box at the top of the handlebars?
I have attached two pictures, one of the kill switch and the other of the spade terminals I bought. Will the terminals work? Or do I need a heavier gauge?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## windycityrider

Anyone care to chime in?
Do I need to connect male and/or female terminals to the kill switch and plug that in between the on/off switch and the terminals that are on the wire loom?
:dunno:


----------



## g-man

I don't have the system, I can't comment.


----------



## windycityrider

Anyone have trouble with assembly of their sprayer? I suspect mine may have been purchased and partially assembled, though never used, and then returned. I have had to call Chapin three times now. I will say that there customer service dept. has been great, I just wish I didn't have to start off on the wrong foot with a new item. 
My first problem was that I was missing hardware to complete assembly. When opening the box I noticed all my hardware was loose (not in packaging) and just thrown inside the sprayer and not in the nice rectangular cardboard box I assume they would've come in (that was also inside the sprayer, but empty). They solved that problem. 
Second problem was that my charger/battery were not functioning and/or charging well. They sent me a replacement. Now my third problem has been in regards to the wheel assembly. I noticed a extra set of bushings and didn't pay attention until further progress of the assembly that I had a set of bushings installed already. However, I soon discovered (per Chapin)that they had been installed incorrectly and due to that incorrect install, they had bent the black frame ends on the piece of tubing that go around the sprayer itself, and also bent the "ears" of the rectangular box that sits underneath the sprayer. Chapin is willing to send me a new unit if I send the current one back, but quite frankly, I don't want to go thru the hassle. At least not yet. Hopefully, these new parts will solve my issues and when I test it out I hope to not have any further problems. If I do, I guess I'll be sending it in for a replacement. 
I have to say I am a bit upset that this new unit has given me such a headache.
I've attached pictures of the areas I am referring to in this post.
I also seem to be having issues with getting one of the wheels installed properly. It's the wheel that gets mounted with the cotter pin. Any of you out there have issues with that?


----------



## Movingshrub

Spammage said:


> I've been thinking about trying to rig an agitator. Has anyone else worked this into their mods?


I think I'm going to cut off the spray wand. I'm not exactly a huge fan. It falls off/gets in my way constantly. I'm considering cutting a hole in the top of the tank and feeding the spray ward tubing in through the top so I can flip the valve on the side and have the pump cycle the water.



SGrabs33 said:


> @TulsaFan Yep, no obstructions and it sprayed great. Also got a reccomendation for the quick shut off valves @ the top of the TeeJet nozzle body. They work great, thanks @Ware


Does that allow you to turn off individual valves while still allowing liquid to pass to the next nozzle in line? For example - four nozzles in a row - 1-2-3-4; Could I turn off the third one and still spray on the fourth? 1-2-X-4? I guess I'm asking, does water still pass through to any others down the line when you activate the quick shut off?

Also, is there a P/N for those quick shut off valves?

@wardconnor I was watching your sprayer video. The "quick" disconnect that you used to allow you to disconnect the tubing, how is that different than a air hose quick disconnect? Why did you opt for that product?


----------



## wardconnor

Movingshrub said:


> @wardconnor I was watching your sprayer video. The "quick" disconnect that you used to allow you to disconnect the tubing, how is that different than an air hose quick disconnect? Why did you opt for that product?


I have no idea if it is any different than what would be used for an air hose quick disconnect. A pressure washer uses those kind of fittings so I am sure it would work just the same. The reason that I went with what I did was because that is what spray smarter had and that is what they recommended. I did not do much shopping around as I just wanted to get it done and did not want to do a bunch more research.


----------



## Greendoc

There are a couple of things about air hose quick couplers. First, they have steel internal parts that are attacked by chemicals. Second, the internal passages are rather small for moving the volume of fluid needed to power a boom. @wardconnor used all plastic cam lock disconnects made for spray rigs and bulk fertilizer tanks. Big passages and nothing made of steel in contact with fluids.


----------



## Movingshrub

SGrabs33 said:


> @TulsaFan Yep, no obstructions and it sprayed great. Also got a reccomendation for the quick shut off valves @ the top of the TeeJet nozzle body. They work great, thanks @Ware


Which quick shut off values are you guys talking about? I'm clearly not searching for it correctly to locate it.

The only thing I could find is basically a closed cap; http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-nozzle-cap-w-shutoff.html


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TulsaFan Yep, no obstructions and it sprayed great. Also got a reccomendation for the quick shut off valves @ the top of the TeeJet nozzle body. They work great, thanks Ware
> 
> 
> 
> Which quick shut off values are you guys talking about? I'm clearly not searching for it correctly to locate it.
> 
> The only thing I could find is basically a closed cap; http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-nozzle-cap-w-shutoff.html
Click to expand...

This one. It replaces the diaphragm check on the TeeJet nozzle body.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> This one. It replaces the diaphragm check on the TeeJet nozzle body.


Thanks. On your four boom set-up, if you were to activate the shutoff on the two interior nozzles closest to the wheels, would it also cut off the flow of water through the barbed tubing connectors to the outer two nozzles, or would you still be able to spray with the outside nozzles while the two inside nozzles are turned off?


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Thanks. On your four boom set-up, if you were to activate the shutoff on the two interior nozzles closest to the wheels, would it also cut off the flow of water through the barbed tubing connectors to the outer two nozzles, or would you still be able to spray with the outside nozzles while the two inside nozzles are turned off?


I'm not sure. I can't think of any situation where that would be a desirable configuration, but I'll try it for you next time I'm rinsing my sprayer. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@windycityrider sorry about not responding to your comments, as I didn't see this thread until now. I'd take Chapin up on their offer to send you a new sprayer. When I received my first one from Zoro, it was loosely packaged and I felt the same way you did as I was expecting it to be packaged in separate boxes. The handle on my sprayer wand was broken, so my first call to them was to get a replacement wand. Then the other failures that I had warranted replacement of parts. They always came through, but overall, I'm disappointed in the QC of the unit and shipments. Make sure they send you a postage-paid label to send your old unit back to them.


----------



## windycityrider

Colonel K0rn said:


> @windycityrider sorry about not responding to your comments, as I didn't see this thread until now. I'd take Chapin up on their offer to send you a new sprayer. When I received my first one from Zoro, it was loosely packaged and I felt the same way you did as I was expecting it to be packaged in separate boxes. The handle on my sprayer wand was broken, so my first call to them was to get a replacement wand. Then the other failures that I had warranted replacement of parts. They always came through, but overall, I'm disappointed in the QC of the unit and shipments. Make sure they send you a postage-paid label to send your old unit back to them.


Thanks for the reply. I sent the unit back on Tuesday, so I am hoping it gets to them by today and hopefully I can have the new unit next week to use on the weekend, weather permitting. At first their CS person did not want to include a label for them to cover the shipping back to them but once I asked to speak to someone else, they changed their tune and sent me one.
Hoping the next unit will be trouble free.


----------



## Ware

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. On your four boom set-up, if you were to activate the shutoff on the two interior nozzles closest to the wheels, would it also cut off the flow of water through the barbed tubing connectors to the outer two nozzles, or would you still be able to spray with the outside nozzles while the two inside nozzles are turned off?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I can't think of any situation where that would be a desirable configuration, but I'll try it for you next time I'm rinsing my sprayer. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Okay, I checked and turning off individual nozzles does not prevent flow through that nozzle body. :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub

@Ware Thanks for checking!


----------



## TC2

I measured the flow output from the default 1 GPM pump and it came out at 1.2 GPM, so I went ahead and added a third nozzle to the boom. Seems to work fine with the red XR and AI nozzles!


----------



## ryan87500

Has anyone figured out a good way to drain leftover fluid? I made the mistake of leaving some in and it got moldy and clogged up the inline filter.

I was thinking about using a mechanical test plug, would need to drill a hole in the tank which is the scary part, but maybe on the side so I can lean the unit over onto a collection bin.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-1-1-2-in-Gripper-Plastic-Mechanical-Test-Plug-33400/100342630


----------



## Movingshrub

I rinse mine out and then turn it upside down to drain out as much water as possible.

Has anyone used a combination of nozzle that result in more than 1GPM? @TC2 You're applying 1.2GPM with three red (0.40 GPM) nozzles?

I have used four yellow (0.2gpm) nozzles at once. I'm curious about using four purple (0.25 GPM) nozzles, or better yet, four blue (0.30gpm)


----------



## Spammage

Movingshrub said:


> I rinse mine out and then turn it upside down to drain out as much water as possible.
> 
> Has anyone used a combination of nozzle that result in more than 1GPM? @Tc2 You're applying 1.2GPM with three red (0.40 GPM) nozzles?
> 
> I have used four yellow (0.2gpm) nozzles at once. I'm curious about using four purple (0.25 GPM) nozzles, or better yet, four blue (0.30gpm)


I've wondered the same, but for different reasons. I'm using 3 blue, but would like to add an agitator. My other option is to add a small submersible pump and attach it to the switch wiring. I'm not sure what the added drain would be for the battery, but this might be the easiest way to get it done.


----------



## MSLiechty

Up to $395 on amazon


----------



## MSLiechty

has anyone looked at this one? 1/gallon per minute pump https://www.sprayersupplies.com/pcd-e3-009b-mm-master-a6799541


----------



## windycityrider

IMO, they're apples and oranges. The Chapin has a larger capacity which means you can cover more area without refilling as much and the larger wheels make it roll easier. The Chapin has a better boom setup and can be modified for even better swath coverage.


----------



## blorge

Started reading this thread and thought. hmm this is a pretty sweet sprayer. Seeing people paying under 200 bucks. By the end of the thread I am hooked. Now it costs almost $400  Hopefully it will come down in price.


----------



## windycityrider

I feel that even at $400 it is still a great price for what you get. Would have been nice to get one at $200 but doubtful you'll never see it at that price again.


----------



## TC2

Movingshrub said:


> Has anyone used a combination of nozzle that result in more than 1GPM? @Tc2 You're applying 1.2GPM with three red (0.40 GPM nozzles?).


Yes, I'm using 3, 0.4 gpm nozzles. I measured the pump output with no nozzles which came out to exactly 1.2 gpm. I assume the nozzles are getting what they require because there don't appear to be any spray issues.


----------



## blorge

windycityrider said:


> I feel that even at $400 it is still a great price for what you get. Would have been nice to get one at $200 but doubtful you'll never see it at that price again.


I hear ya. $400 isn't bad. It's a nice unit. Wish I saw this last summer


----------



## TulsaFan

Kecsupplies.com has the 97900 for $308.42. (I know nothing about this site.)

Grainger has the 97900 for $351.12


----------



## blorge

TulsaFan said:


> Kecsupplies.com has the 97900 for $308.42. (I know nothing about this site.)
> 
> Grainger has the 97900 for $351.12


Thanks @TulsaFan


----------



## hpeyton

Hey guys,
I just purchased the Chapin sprayer from Kecsupplies for $308. They are also offering free shipping. As most others on the forum, I want to add a boom. I've read all 23 pages of this post and they have great ideas. During my search I came across this boom from TeeJet. TeeJet Row Application Kit (23770-SS) http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-row-application-kit.html
It looks like a great solution for what we I am after. I'm wondering if anyone has tried this or if they think it would work with this sprayer? The price point is great $47 vs the full custom build. Since it retracts, it may be better for storage. Any ideas or feedback would be great.

Thanks


----------



## windycityrider

I saw that one as well and thought the same thing, however, it will not work. I called in and they explained everything a little further into detail for me. It is intended to use in a row type situation like for corn. It is to be used at an angle and to apply the spray to the sides of the crop, therefore it cannot be fully extended the way that we would need a boom on our desired setup.


----------



## krubs

hpeyton said:


> Hey guys,
> I just purchased the Chapin sprayer from Kecsupplies for $308. They are also offering free shipping. As most others on the forum, I want to add a boom. I've read all 23 pages of this post and they have great ideas. During my search I came across this boom from TeeJet. TeeJet Row Application Kit (23770-SS) http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-row-application-kit.html
> It looks like a great solution for what we I am after. I'm wondering if anyone has tried this or if they think it would work with this sprayer? The price point is great $47 vs the full custom build. Since it retracts, it may be better for storage. Any ideas or feedback would be great.
> 
> Thanks


How did you get free shipping. They want $80 for UPS ground shipping for me.


----------



## goblue4016

Dang lowest I can find right now is $350. Anyone else have better luck recently? Looks like Kecsupplies doesn't have any more


----------



## SGrabs33

My pump died on me during the middle of spraying yesterday. I checked the battery and it was still reading 24v so that was fine. I called up Chapin and explained what had happened. All they asked for were the battery stats and once I told them they were good they said they would send me out a new pump assembly :thumbup:

Unfortunately I had to transfer the remaining 4 gallons to my 2 gallon hand pump sprayer to finish :roll:


----------



## Spammage

@SGrabs33 glad to hear that Chapin is making it right.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

My battery wasn't making it through a full spray, so I called Chapin, and they sent me another battery and charger. Man, I always wonder if I'm going to have problems every time I mix up chemicals in this thing.


----------



## TulsaFan

Colonel K0rn said:


> My battery wasn't making it through a full spray, so I called Chapin, and they sent me another battery and charger. Man, I always wonder if I'm going to have problems every time I mix up chemicals in this thing.


You must have gotten the rotten lemon of all the lemons. 

I have used mine twice in the last six months for spraying Prodiamine. Love it and can't believe a lot of us got them for $200 or less without the modifications.


----------



## SGrabs33

New pump came in and works great.


----------



## High_ON_grass

I own one of these units and they aren't bad for a home owner application. The worst feature they left out was the measurements on the side of the tank!! There is not one mark or one gallon measurement at all on this thing. I can tell you from using it several times that I will NEVER load it full with 12 gallons again. The chassis it sits upon is not strong enough and the wheels just don't support 120lbs at a time. I typically fill it up to about 6-8 gallons and find it much easier to manage. I actually used a measuring cup and a sharpie marker and made a few measurement marks of my own, covered with some clear tape so the chemicals and water don't wash it off. The spot sprayer is an amazing feature and I find myself using it more than the boom sprayer. I pull the cart about 10 ft and cover a 10 x 10 area and move on. I also own one of the Chapin 24v 4 gallon Backpack sprayers as well. We sold several pallets of these units at work and here is my take on the batteries. We actually decided to do away with the backpack sprayers by Chapin because of too many complaints on batteries and pumps going bad (replaced them with Jacto PJB-16c, much better unit ). Chapin customer service is usually pretty easy to deal with about replacing the batteries but the inconvenience seems to happen very often. We replaced about 10-12 batteries over the past year. MAKE SURE YOU DISCONNECT YOUR BATTERY WHEN DONE USING THE SPRAYER!! Customer Service explained that some of the on/off switches are still drawing a current in the off position and are draining the batteries completely dead which makes them inoperable. Every unit we sell , we advise the customer to remove the battery when done using. The pumps on both of these units have a weird defect where the pump never primes it just keeps running. I've had to replace a total of about 5 of the backpack units over a year. Call customer service if this happens to your unit they will replace it immediately. All in all this is a much better sprayer than the Earthway push sprayer and I would recommend it for Home Owner use, just make sure to follow the battery precautions. We have biggest issues with batteries going bad, not holding a charge, or just plain not working.


----------



## Chuck S

Chapin sent me a complete replacement sprayer a couple of months ago when the pump leaked the first time I used, the motor seized the second time, and a wire connection to the motor broke at the end of the third time.

-- Chuck


----------



## BassBoss

MSLiechty said:


> has anyone looked at this one? 1/gallon per minute pump https://www.sprayersupplies.com/pcd-e3-009b-mm-master-a6799541


I'm interested to see if anyone has modified this model yet. Any reason why I should not consider it?


----------



## SGrabs33

Has anyone figured out how to add a washout port to the bottom of this?
Or anyone have any recommendations?

It is a real pain to tip upside down multiple times to make sure I get everything out.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to add a washout port to the bottom of this?
> Or anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> It is a real pain to tip upside down multiple times to make sure I get everything out.


What does the bottom look like?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I ask, because you could put a bulkhead in the bottom with a screw on cap if there is enough room to drill a hole for the bulkhead. You may have to piece something together but I'm sure it can be done. I think Tractor Supply may even have everything you might need.


----------



## TulsaFan

Cleaning mine right now...

Not completely flat...ridges every 1.5".


----------



## Mightyquinn

You could easily put a 1" bulkhead in their offset to one side so as not to get in the way of the hose.


----------



## SGrabs33

Yep, I'm def going to do this. Thanks @Mightyquinn


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> You could easily put a 1" bulkhead in their offset to one side so as not to get in the way of the hose.


TSC is about 30 minutes away for me so I'm more of an Amazon/HD/Lowe's buyer. Amazon has the bulkhead but I can't seem to find a cap in order to close it. Any ideas?


----------



## Mightyquinn

You don't have any other farm stores nearby? I'm not sure if Ewing would carry something like that. Make sure the bulkhead is threaded on the inside and just match the threads. Spraysmarter.com should have everything you need.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I think this is all you should need, I would add some thread tape on the plug when you install it. You might want to look into putting a valve on the bottom which would make it a lot easier to use but I'm not sure how much space you have under there.


----------



## dmouw

@TulsaFan did you make a boom on yours? pictures?


----------



## TulsaFan

dmouw said:


> @TulsaFan did you make a boom on yours? pictures?


See here.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> You don't have any other farm stores nearby? I'm not sure if Ewing would carry something like that. Make sure the bulkhead is threaded on the inside and just match the threads. Spraysmarter.com should have everything you need.


Thanks MQ! I actually made it to tractor supply today but they only had 3/4 bulkheads in stock. I decided to pass becasue I also couldn't find a plug/cap there. There seemed to be more options on amazon really.

I agree that I need to find out a way to put a valve down there. They actually had a few plastic ball valves at TSC that I checked out for a bit but none seemed to fit on the 3/4 inch bulkhead :roll:

I'll have to check out spray smarter. Thanks for looking up all the info for me!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@High_ON_grass One of the things that I've found with my sprayer is that if I can't get the boom to prime, I switch it to sprayer, and flip the switch on until it starts spraying, then I switch it to boom and go on my merry way. It's the best workaround I've found to using my least favorite piece of lawn equipment.


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> I think this is all you should need, I would add some thread tape on the plug when you install it. You might want to look into putting a valve on the bottom which would make it a lot easier to use but I'm not sure how much space you have under there.


Ordered, thanks! Will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## TC2

SGrabs33 said:


> Ordered, thanks! Will let everyone know how it goes.


Edit: Might be wrong, can't see whether there are threads on the inside of the long part.

That setup is going to have a potentially annoying issue. The plug fits in the top which means the long part of the bulkhead will have to sit inside your tank.


----------



## SGrabs33

TC2 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered, thanks! Will let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Might be wrong, can't see whether there are threads on the inside of the long part.
> 
> That setup is going to have a potentially annoying issue. The plug fits in the top which means the long part of the bulkhead will have to sit inside your tank.
Click to expand...

Ah, that may be true. Might just have to find a different plug.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> TC2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered, thanks! Will let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Might be wrong, can't see whether there are threads on the inside of the long part.
> 
> That setup is going to have a potentially annoying issue. The plug fits in the top which means the long part of the bulkhead will have to sit inside your tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, that may be true. Might just have to find a different plug.
Click to expand...

Here are the dimensions of it:


----------



## SGrabs33

Quite a bit bulkier than I expected but nothing different than the dimensions @MQ posted. There are ribs on the bottom of the tank so I will have to check to see where it may fit.


----------



## Stro3579

That's big


----------



## SGrabs33

Stro3579 said:


> That's big


Yep.

I'm thinking it may work best on the back. Tipping the unit back isn't a big deal at all. Also, having the plug on the back will allow me to not have the liquid spill on my hand every time I drain it.

Anyone see any reason why not?


----------



## TC2

A little overengineered for the task! My original plan was to use something like that as a sump but the additional height is an issue. Maybe not too much when it's tilted forwards though.


----------



## TC2

New plan. Use the 1" bulkhead fitting on the front, caulking if necessary to ensure the ridges don't cause leaks. Into the 1" fitting, use a 1" NPT 90 degree to 3/4" barb fitting as the bulkhead plug. Use some tubing to connect to a 3/4" inline filter at the rear and then more tubing to take the fluid to the pump. The inline filter can be unscrewed to double as an emptying port.


----------



## TC2

All done apart from attaching it to the pump. So far, the seal on the Banjo is heavy duty enough to not require any additional sealing.


----------



## ILCornFarmer

I bought one of the Chapin push sprayers a week or so ago, modified the factory boom and added some TeeJet AI 1104s. Thanks to the other members who posted what tips work good. All in all I have $35 dollars in my modification.





I just got done putting using it... works great!

Not my yard in the pictures!!!! I just took it down to our shop to work on it.


----------



## TulsaFan

Looks good! Out of curiosity, where did you find it for sale?


----------



## ILCornFarmer

TulsaFan said:


> Looks good! Out of curiosity, where did you find it for sale?


I bought it from Grainger. 382.xx if I remember right. Shipping was not free. Used it yesterday to apply a low rate of iron, and a low rate of MicroGreen. Worked great. Boom is about 18" above ground when spraying but pattern looks good enough to me.

When I get some spare time I will be researching PGR. Really just want the deepest green possible!


----------



## BassBoss

I used this thread to build my sprayer. Thanks for all who posted on here with their ideas.

I used the master gardener 9 gallon sprayer($199.00 shipped). I used the purple teejets that put out .25 gal a minute. Pump is rated for 1 gal a minute. I've used several times and works out great. With my slow walk I put out about 1 gal per 1000 ft2.


----------



## dirttrafficker751

ILCornFarmer said:


> I bought one of the Chapin push sprayers a week or so ago, modified the factory boom and added some TeeJet AI 1104s. Thanks to the other members who posted what tips work good. All in all I have $35 dollars in my modification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done putting using it... works great!
> 
> Not my yard in the pictures!!!! I just took it down to our shop to work on it.


Looks awesome! This is exactly the mod I had in mind for mine, do you mind sharing information on the parts you needed to buy?


----------



## ILCornFarmer

dirttrafficker751 said:


> ILCornFarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the Chapin push sprayers a week or so ago, modified the factory boom and added some TeeJet AI 1104s. Thanks to the other members who posted what tips work good. All in all I have $35 dollars in my modification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done putting using it... works great!
> 
> Not my yard in the pictures!!!! I just took it down to our shop to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome! This is exactly the mod I had in mind for mine, do you mind sharing information on the parts you needed to buy?
Click to expand...

In terms of part #s I'm not sure but all I did was cut the original hose to accept the new T fitting that goes to the hoses going to each new Nozzel, then the new fitting that goes from nozzel to twist on Teejet housing (incase I want to ever want to switch tips). Hose clamps to keep it all tight... washers were needed to make the new fittings that go to the nozzles work.

I just went to FDS (a small chain of places called Fertilizer Dealer Supply) and brought a piece of the hose along and showed one of the employees what I wanted to do.

I run a row crop sprayer with 65 teejet nozzles... they specialize in AG but if you have one close they could help you out.


----------



## cgeorg07

Last year I did a full reno on my 25k sq ft yard and I am itching to get this to add to my arsenal! Would this be a cost savings over granular, generally speaking? I would look to use it for liquid fert apps and herbicide application across the yard. Need to convince my wife I "need" this


----------



## SGrabs33

cgeorg07 said:


> Last year I did a full reno on my 25k sq ft yard and I am itching to get this to add to my arsenal! Would this be a cost savings over granular, generally speaking? I would look to use it for liquid fert apps and herbicide application across the yard. Need to convince my wife I "need" this


Yeah, I would have to say it seems like most liquid apps are cheaper to do than granular. PreE, fungicide, PGR you def need a sprayer!


----------



## cgeorg07

Agreed @SGrabs33 ! I pulled the trigger last week. Got it for $325 on Domyown.. just waiting patiently for it to arrive


----------



## SGrabs33

cgeorg07 said:


> Agreed SGrabs33 ! I pulled the trigger last week. Got it for $325 on Domyown.. just waiting patiently for it to arrive


Nice, I think $325 is a great price. I'd buy it again if I had to for that price. It just makes spraying super convenient.


----------



## LawnSolo

I wish it came with more than one sprayer nozzle


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Could anyone recommend a Teejet nozzle that will achieve 1 gallon per 1k sqft using the out of the box setup with 1 nozzle?


----------



## CenlaLowell

SGrabs33 said:


> cgeorg07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed SGrabs33 ! I pulled the trigger last week. Got it for $325 on Domyown.. just waiting patiently for it to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I think $325 is a great price. I'd buy it again if I had to for that price. It just makes spraying super convenient.
Click to expand...

I thought about pulling the trigger on this one but I can't justify the price when a pull behind is 299$


----------



## cgeorg07

Finally got it yesterday, assembled, charged the battery overnight, and on switch does nothing. Battery indicator shows 3 green bars and 1 red at the end. Pushed battery in to "click". Is it possible I didn't push the clips in all the way on the toggle switch, or do I have a dud?


----------



## SGrabs33

cgeorg07 said:


> Finally got it yesterday, assembled, charged the battery overnight, and on switch does nothing. Battery indicator shows 3 green bars and 1 red at the end. Pushed battery in to "click". Is it possible I didn't push the clips in all the way on the toggle switch, or do I have a dud?


Hard to tell. If you call them they will walk you through some steps to check.


----------



## cgeorg07

Crisis averted! Took the back panel off, and the pump power connector was not attached.


----------



## MMoore

this sprayer isn't on the chapin website anymore


----------



## LawnSolo

MMoore said:


> this sprayer isn't on the chapin website anymore


Re-engineering perhaps?


----------



## TulsaFan

LawnSolo said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> 
> this sprayer isn't on the chapin website anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Re-engineering perhaps?
Click to expand...

Maybe they are using this thread as their R&D! :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan

It appears they are coming out with an updated model...97902:


----------



## ThomasPI

Thanks @TulsaFan following this thread. Just an FYI Walmart is out of stock but they had it for about $190.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Chatted with a customer service rep from DoMyOwn and the new model is available for purchase for $383. It's available for purchase by phone and they should have a page up for it shortly.


----------



## windycityrider

ThomasPI said:


> Thanks @TulsaFan following this thread. Just an FYI Walmart is out of stock but they had it for about $190.


They've been out of stock at Walmart for two years now. They're not restocking them there.


----------



## MMoore

@ThickAndGreen did they mention what the changes are for the new model?


----------



## LawnSolo

I was hoping for an extra nozzle


----------



## smurg

ThickAndGreen said:


> Could anyone recommend a Teejet nozzle that will achieve 1 gallon per 1k sqft using the out of the box setup with 1 nozzle?


I use blue Teejet nozzles and a brisk walk gives me about that rate.


----------



## windycityrider

ThomasPI said:


> Thanks @TulsaFan following this thread. Just an FYI Walmart is out of stock but they had it for about $190.


They've been out of stock at Walmart for two years now. They're not restocking them there.


----------



## windycityrider

MMoore said:


> @ThickAndGreen did they mention what the changes are for the new model?


Just got off the phone with Chapin.
Appears the only change is in the boom area of the unit. 
It is now adjustable up & down. Appears to be a different bracket & mounting assembly from the pictures.

Might be easier to convert to a 2 or 3 nozzle setup now.


----------



## SGrabs33

Alright, I finally had time to get the bulkhead installed. It didn't take too much effort, I just had to make sure my measurements were spot on since it is a tight fit.







I did have a little leaking after the first install. I took it back out, made the hole a little bigger, and it seems to be working great now. As @Mightyquinn suggested, def use some tape on the plug threads. I'm looking forward to enjoying this sprayer more now that it will be easy to clean. Thanks @Mightyquinn :thumbup:


----------



## MMoore

I would love to get one of these pushers.
Has anyone modified one to run on a bypass pressure system so it would self agitate (at the expense of battery life)?

or a plug-in 115v secondary pump to agitate would be neat too.


----------



## SGrabs33

Used my new clean out port today and it worked great! No more washing and picking it up to dump multiple times. It took like 20 seconds to wash out! This upgrade will make spraying so much more enjoyable now.


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> Used my new clean out port today and it worked great! No more washing and picking it up to dump multiple times. It took like 20 seconds to wash out! This upgrade will make spraying so much more enjoyable now.


What part/size did you use?


----------



## SGrabs33

TulsaFan said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my new clean out port today and it worked great! No more washing and picking it up to dump multiple times. It took like 20 seconds to wash out! This upgrade will make spraying so much more enjoyable now.
> 
> 
> 
> What part/size did you use?
Click to expand...




Mightyquinn said:


> I think this is all you should need, I would add some thread tape on the plug when you install it. You might want to look into putting a valve on the bottom which would make it a lot easier to use but I'm not sure how much space you have under there.


Now, it did leak just slightly FYI. I only see this being an issue if I let a solution sit for an extended period.

It can probably be solved with more Teflon tape.


----------



## Mightyquinn

MMoore said:


> I would love to get one of these pushers.
> Has anyone modified one to run on a bypass pressure system so it would self agitate (at the expense of battery life)?
> 
> or a plug-in 115v secondary pump to agitate would be neat too.


I don't think a tank agitator would really be needed in something like this, you are spraying such small amounts and the movement of the sprayer should be enough to keep things agitated long enough to spray. I would just make sure everything is good and mixed before taking off to spray, I use a paint mixer attached to a drill to mix mine good before taking off to spray :thumbup:


----------



## MMoore

Mightyquinn said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get one of these pushers.
> Has anyone modified one to run on a bypass pressure system so it would self agitate (at the expense of battery life)?
> 
> or a plug-in 115v secondary pump to agitate would be neat too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a tank agitator would really be needed in something like this, you are spraying such small amounts and the movement of the sprayer should be enough to keep things agitated long enough to spray. I would just make sure everything is good and mixed before taking off to spray, I use a paint mixer attached to a drill to mix mine good before taking off to spray :thumbup:
Click to expand...

im thinking of something you could set up to agitate when your out doing other things as opposed to stirring in something that needs a good 5 minute blend.


----------



## Mightyquinn

What are you mixing that takes 5 minutes?


----------



## MMoore

Mightyquinn said:


> What are you mixing that takes 5 minutes?


most things take a solid few minutes to guarantee a mixture.

Even prodiamene 65wg you should mix for a while and its pretty soluble.

but im thinking of melting urea and other soluble items that isn't necessarily marketed as a liquid.


----------



## tech182

I just ordered the 97900 from Granger and received the newer 97902 model with the different front sprayer. I was able to skip the aluminium piece and mount the tube holders directly to the new mount that comes with this unit. My favorite part about the updated tank is the suction hose drains from a hole in the bottom of the tank rather than the hose/filter inside the tank. My neighbor has the original model and his biggest complaint was not being able to spray the last ~1 gal of fluid. I'm still waiting on the nozzles to arrive (Monday) to finish assembly.


----------



## Spammage

tech182 said:


> I just ordered the 97900 from Granger and received the newer 97902 model with the different front sprayer. I was able to skip the aluminium piece and mount the tube holders directly to the new mount that comes with this unit. My favorite part about the updated tank is the suction hose drains from a hole in the bottom of the tank rather than the hose/filter inside the tank. My neighbor has the original model and his biggest complaint was not being able to spray the last ~1 gal of fluid. I'm still waiting on the nozzles to arrive (Monday) to finish assembly.


Looks like they made some nice improvements!


----------



## Matt

tech182 said:


> I just ordered the 97900 from Granger and received the newer 97902 model with the different front sprayer. I was able to skip the aluminium piece and mount the tube holders directly to the new mount that comes with this unit. My favorite part about the updated tank is the suction hose drains from a hole in the bottom of the tank rather than the hose/filter inside the tank. My neighbor has the original model and his biggest complaint was not being able to spray the last ~1 gal of fluid. I'm still waiting on the nozzles to arrive (Monday) to finish assembly.


Hi neighbor! The other thing I really like is they added measurements to the sides of your tank, Gallons and Liters, correct?? I wish I had waited a couple months to order mine! Great improvements imo.


----------



## tech182

YES! They also have the measurements marked out! Every gallon, and every 5 litres!


----------



## TC2

Changing the drain position is certainly a very good step, although it should be at the front of the tank seeing as you tilt it forwards, but how do you empty it now when cleaning?

Also, how is the drain attached? It's obviously not a bulkhead fitting anymore.


----------



## tech182

I agree it would be better suited at the front. I haven't taken it apart but it appears there is a drain stem molded into the tank. Then a fitting screwed onto it. I may add one myself to the front for clean out. They don't give any type of drain option like the older version had. Although draining through the small fitting is probably not ideal anyways.


----------



## cgeorg07

I am really interested in having more than a one nozzle output like a lot of you guys on here, but I am a bit intimidated by making the modifications. I want to add it to gain some efficiency across my large yard.

So, I called Chapin to see if they had any kits available for order to have multi-nozzle setup, and they told me that I can order this Poly Boom Wand (2 nozzle) https://chapinmfg.com/Product/slug/chapin-6-7780-2-nozzle-poly-boom-wand

You basically take the existing wand, replace the end with this 2 nozzle, and then the wand 'snaps' into the groove on the Red Cap. Am I missing something here on why this wouldn't work, or rather, the results will not be good? I plan to use it really for applying fungicides, humic, and the Iron foliar applications that I read on here.


----------



## windycityrider

Their poly boom is JUNK. It strips out very easily and the nozzle spray swath width is not comparable to a tee jet unit. Save your money & time by making your own and it will last a long time and also be more accurate.


----------



## cgeorg07

thanks for your input @windycityrider, I knew it seemed to good to be true. I am going to read this thread 10 more times and see if I can figure out how to DIY it on my own without breaking the bank since this thing was pricey to begin with.


----------



## Spammage

windycityrider said:


> I saw that one as well and thought the same thing, however, it will not work. I called in and they explained everything a little further into detail for me. It is intended to use in a row type situation like for corn. It is to be used at an angle and to apply the spray to the sides of the crop, therefore it cannot be fully extended the way that we would need a boom on our desired setup.


I knew someone on here mentioned this as a potential option before. My cheap Chapin boom was very fickle and got to the point that I was tired of having it leak. I bought one of the row kits and an L angle aluminum piece, engineered it a little, and came up with this.







The nozzles are about 19.5" above the ground and 20" apart. I used thumb screws to allow easier movement and tightening of the arms. I haven't used it yet, but have a pgr app due in about a week.


----------



## TulsaFan

Your engineering looks really great! I feel like the 97900 is like Legos for adults.


----------



## Movingshrub

It looks like the battery location moved to protect it from water, which is good, and that the routing of the wheel axle is also better protected from moisture/spraying.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Thats bad ***, I want one.


----------



## TNTurf

SGrabs33 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my new clean out port today and it worked great! No more washing and picking it up to dump multiple times. It took like 20 seconds to wash out! This upgrade will make spraying so much more enjoyable now.
> 
> 
> 
> What part/size did you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is all you should need, I would add some thread tape on the plug when you install it. You might want to look into putting a valve on the bottom which would make it a lot easier to use but I'm not sure how much space you have under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, it did leak just slightly FYI. I only see this being an issue if I let a solution sit for an extended period.
> 
> It can probably be solved with more Teflon tape.
Click to expand...

In place of teflon tape you might look at soft set pipe thread sealer. It's a blue color, paints on, remains soft so you can take it apart but seals better than teflon tape. The tape is mostly for lubrication so you can get the joint tighter.


----------



## cgeorg07

Thanks for the awesome write up @TulsaFan ! Just waiting on the teejet nozzles and I'll give it a whirl! I'll see how the plywood holds up; couldn't justify the aluminum and need to buy a drill press. Wife is already going to kill me.


----------



## TulsaFan

cgeorg07 said:


> Thanks for the awesome write up @TulsaFan ! Just waiting on the teejet nozzles and I'll give it a whirl! I'll see how the plywood holds up; couldn't justify the aluminum and need to buy a drill press. Wife is already going to kill me.


It looks great! :thumbup:

I appreciate the shout out! However, my write up was the summary of everyone's ideas on this thread before I completed mine! This place is a great sharing community!


----------



## SGrabs33

cgeorg07 said:


> Thanks for the awesome write up @TulsaFan ! Just waiting on the teejet nozzles and I'll give it a whirl! I'll see how the plywood holds up; couldn't justify the aluminum and need to buy a drill press. Wife is already going to kill me.


Looks great. My plywood has held up for over a year now and it gets drenched by the hose often.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

For what it's worth, I went to a local metal fabricator, and he cut me off a piece of angle metal to the dimensions that would allow me to mount the spray boom to the front of the tank, and thankfully, it's still attached to the sprayer. It's good to see that Chapin is doing some modifications to the new model, and I wonder if they'd accept a trade in for an upgrade?


----------



## RayTL

I'm bummed about this unit after getting it going tonight. Lots of leaking from the boom/spot switch. Also, I see why all of the mods are being made, the nozzle supplied with the machine stinks. Will have to take a look tomorrow, but for almost $400 this thing should just work out of the box.


----------



## SGrabs33

RayTL said:


> I'm bummed about this unit after getting it going tonight. Lots of leaking from the boom/spot switch. Also, I see why all of the mods are being made, the nozzle supplied with the machine stinks. Will have to take a look tomorrow, but for almost $400 this thing should just work out of the box.


Def call Chapin if you think anything is defective. They are usually quick to send out any replacement parts free of charge.


----------



## silvercymbal

Just to share also that Chapin isn't the only sprayer with issues out of the box. I had issues with multiple brands of units that I tested. I am still baffled a bit since most of them were things like shipping damage, loose clamps, misassembled parts. The issues were not big but crazy that the quality control was so bad. Maybe sprayer assembly workers are underpaid? I still don't fully understand the level of defects.


----------



## RayTL

SGrabs33 said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bummed about this unit after getting it going tonight. Lots of leaking from the boom/spot switch. Also, I see why all of the mods are being made, the nozzle supplied with the machine stinks. Will have to take a look tomorrow, but for almost $400 this thing should just work out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Def call Chapin if you think anything is defective. They are usually quick to send out any replacement parts free of charge.
Click to expand...

Thanks @SGrabs33 , will definitely do that. Should have some time tomorrow to check it all out.


----------



## RayTL

Morning All,

I tightened up the c clamps on the hoses coming out of the boom/spot switch and the leaking subsided; however, when I use the spot sprayer now the motor now stops when I don't have the wand handle depressed and then makes a surging sound when I do. I read about this surging in some of the earlier posts, but is it normal now? The boom sprayer seems to work fine, but I definitely have to replace the nozzle.

The current nozzle sprays a blanket of mist in front of me that wafts up into the air. (Also check out the yellowing where the kiddie pool burned out some of my grass ).





I will be building a boom, but want to get some PGR down quick. Would this red tee jet work to replace my current nozzle?

https://www.amazon.com/TeeJet-XR11004VS-Extended-0-18-0-37-Stainless/dp/B00CMU77U2/ref=sr_1_2?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI15vHluWi4wIVB7jACh3mjAHLEAAYAiAAEgJHu_D_BwE&hvadid=324973307996&hvdev=t&hvlocphy=9010938&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t2&hvqmt=b&hvrand=6696573458601747412&hvtargid=kwd-424349993705&hydadcr=20530_10077113&keywords=teejet+spray+nozzle+tips&qid=1562501941&s=gateway&sr=8-2

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## RayTL

I forgot about the teejet nozzle discussion, so I found the answer to the teejet question, but I am still curious of others' experience with using the spot sprayer and the pump surging/turning off.


----------



## RayTL

I found this drain valve for rain barrels - seems like it would work on the Chapin. I'm curious as to anyone's thoughts on whether it'd be strong enough for the pressurized tank.

https://www.amazon.com/Van-Enterprises-Barrels-Rubbermaid-Behrens/dp/B07DKRZ5N5


----------



## tech182

RayTL said:


> I found this drain valve for rain barrels - seems like it would work on the Chapin. I'm curious as to anyone's thoughts on whether it'd be strong enough for the pressurized tank.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Van-Enterprises-Barrels-Rubbermaid-Behrens/dp/B07DKRZ5N5


You will be good. The tank does not pressurize as far as I know. The pump siphons the liquid out the bottom. When I rinse mine out I leave the lid off with a garden hose in it with the pump running and it pumps just fine.

I'm going to add a drain plug to mine as well. I like the one you linked but was thinking for quick clean out a larger one may be better.


----------



## RayTL

Thanks @tech182 . I'm going to keep searching and will keep this one as an option. Please let me know if you come across something better.


----------



## tech182

RayTL said:


> Thanks @tech182 . I'm going to keep searching and will keep this one as an option. Please let me know if you come across something better.


Probably give this guy a try. It looks to be the same one mentioned earlier in this post. 1" should drain plenty fast enough for rinsing.


----------



## Spammage

So good news, after a/c problems, a speeding ticket, a burned up dishwasher, and a dog dying in the last week, now the effing sprayer pump has failed me. Has anyone had to replace the pump yet? And if so, did you go back with a similar pump or put a larger pump in etc.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

RayTL said:


> I forgot about the teejet nozzle discussion, so I found the answer to the teejet question, but I am still curious of others' experience with using the spot sprayer and the pump surging/turning off.


What teejet nozzle did you end up using?


----------



## RayTL

@ThickAndGreen : https://www.amazon.com/TeeJet-XR11004VS-Extended-0-18-0-37-Stainless/dp/B00CMU77U2/ref=sr_1_10?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwf_4n_u_4wIVC9bACh3ePgvMEAAYAyAAEgLZyfD_BwE&hvadid=338706418238&hvdev=t&hvlocphy=9010938&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t3&hvqmt=b&hvrand=7540137197069667406&hvtargid=aud-647006051489%3Akwd-547108756965&hydadcr=946_9642193&keywords=teejet+red&qid=1563504275&s=gateway&sr=8-10


----------



## DMS

I just purchased the 97902 model last week and have used it once and had a few questions for a replacement teejet tip. With the stock green tip attached the pump is surging like many of you have experienced but still producing a consistent spray pattern. The newer model is 60psi and the flow rate is 1.0 gpm as labeled on the pump compared to .5gpm/ 40psi on the older model. Is the red teejet tip undersized for this new model. Would it make sense to go to the white tip(xr11008)? Based on the chart the white tip will produce .98gpm at 60psi but when i scroll over on the chart in turn this will give me 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft when i know the common method is to put down 1 gallon of product per 1000 sq ft. Any information or comment would be apprecited. Thanks


----------



## RayTL

I bought the same unit and replaced the green tip with the red tee jet tip and it seemed to work well for my PGR app.


----------



## RayTL

Has anyone used this unit to spray N-ext products? Any recommendations? Should I just get a hose end sprayer for them?


----------



## DMS

My first time using it about a week ago I sprayed Humic 12 through with no issues. I have the red teejet tip ordered. I have 20k sq ft so I would say its easier to push it then to drag a hose around.


----------



## LawnSolo

I want to do the switch from a 4Gal backpack sprayer but not sure if will make a big difference having just the one nozzle. I also have 20k sq ft


----------



## tech182

Myself and the neighbor who recommended I get this sprayer both use multiple N-ext products. Sometimes we even mix them together. The dual-nozzle modification is great. Key is to add water. Then chemicals. Then more water to get a good mix.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

Any idea how to convert/modify this unit so you could use it with the ego 56v batteries?

How cool would that be?


----------



## Jameshtx

BassBoss said:


> I used this thread to build my sprayer. Thanks for all who posted on here with their ideas.
> 
> I used the master gardener 9 gallon sprayer($199.00 shipped). I used the purple teejets that put out .25 gal a minute. Pump is rated for 1 gal a minute. I've used several times and works out great. With my slow walk I put out about 1 gal per 1000 ft2.


That is so freaking cool


----------



## crstude

DMS said:


> I just purchased the 97902 model last week and have used it once and had a few questions for a replacement teejet tip. With the stock green tip attached the pump is surging like many of you have experienced but still producing a consistent spray pattern. The newer model is 60psi and the flow rate is 1.0 gpm as labeled on the pump compared to .5gpm/ 40psi on the older model. Is the red teejet tip undersized for this new model. Would it make sense to go to the white tip(xr11008)? Based on the chart the white tip will produce .98gpm at 60psi but when i scroll over on the chart in turn this will give me 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft when i know the common method is to put down 1 gallon of product per 1000 sq ft. Any information or comment would be apprecited. Thanks


I'm curious about the same and just purchased one as well. DMS- Did you end up switching out the tip/nozzle? I'd like to eventually retro a boom with two or three nozzles but would like to get the single working to my liking first. I'm seeing the same thing you are about the white tip.

I mostly apply N-ext products, PGR, pre-emergents.


----------



## Teej

I just finished the @TulsaFan mod on my 97902 this past weekend. With the 97902, this mod is cheaper and much faster to complete because you don't need to worry about the flat aluminum piece to mount the boom to. The boom mounts can be secured straight to the stock Chapin mount. Planning to bucket test this setup next weekend. I appreciate all of the knowledge dropped in this thread.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Teej said:


> I just finished the @TulsaFan mod on my 97902 this past weekend. With the 97902, this mod is cheaper and much faster to complete because you don't need to worry about the flat aluminum piece to mount the boom to. The boom mounts can be secured straight to the stock Chapin mount. Planning to bucket test this setup next weekend. I appreciate all of the knowledge dropped in this thread.


What did you end up using for the support rod?


----------



## Gilley11

That's 1/2" EMT (electrical conduit).


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Gilley11 said:


> That's 1/2" EMT (electrical conduit).


Thanks. It looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Gilley11

It does look really good, I'd like to get a setup like that eventually.


----------



## Teej

Gilley11 said:


> That's 1/2" EMT (electrical conduit).


Yep! It's 3/4" electrical conduit. I went with this because it's much lighter than stainless steel. @LAG Gamecock


----------



## FairviewTxAg

@Teej beat me to it.

I also did the @TulsaFan mod on the 97902 this weekend (trying to get ready for this spring's preemergent application). I ordered everything online from TulsaFan's instructions, so it took a couple of weeks to get all the parts. It is super easy to do with the same parts as the 97900.

I used a 5" x 5" piece of plywood for the mount, as I was afraid that the I might damage the Chapin mount. I was going to wait on the piece of aluminum. Now that I look at Teej's post, I think I may just take the plywood off. My only concern is the nozzle height. I have it exactly at 20" with the wood. It looks like you can get fairly close to that with the direct mount as done by Teej.

With the other improvements that Chapin made to the 97902 (i.e. the drain on the bottom), I think this mod makes this a pretty solid sprayer now.

For reference, I put a picture of the factory default setup of the 97902 here:


Here are my mods:


----------



## Teej

@FairviewTxAg, you can get pretty close by doing the direct mount. I mounted the TeeJet clamps just like you did and my nozzles sit at 21" off the ground. If you flip the clamps upside down, you end up at about 18". Since one way was closer than the other, I chose 21" and tilted the nozzles back a bit.

As an aside, I used my sprayer for the first time this weekend and, at my leisurely walking pace, I was able to consistently put out 2 gal/1000 using the AI nozzles. Not too shabby.


----------



## AZChemist

Are the pumps actually 24v, or just the battery?


----------



## cnet24

Teej said:


> I just finished the @TulsaFan mod on my 97902 this past weekend. With the 97902, this mod is cheaper and much faster to complete because you don't need to worry about the flat aluminum piece to mount the boom to. The boom mounts can be secured straight to the stock Chapin mount. Planning to bucket test this setup next weekend. I appreciate all of the knowledge dropped in this thread.


Where is the wand in this pic? Did you modify it? Just curious as I would be interested in doing this on my unit.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

cnet24 said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished the @TulsaFan mod on my 97902 this past weekend. With the 97902, this mod is cheaper and much faster to complete because you don't need to worry about the flat aluminum piece to mount the boom to. The boom mounts can be secured straight to the stock Chapin mount. Planning to bucket test this setup next weekend. I appreciate all of the knowledge dropped in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the wand in this pic? Did you modify it? Just curious as I would be interested in doing this on my unit.
Click to expand...

@Teej I have the same question. I'm guessing the port for the wand was capped. How did you do it? I'm putting mine together as I'm typing this. Thanks.


----------



## cnet24

One other question for the sprayer experts out there... I've seen on two websites now (Do My Own & Rittenhouse) the pump for the new unit (97902) operates at 1 GPM @ 40 PSI. That means by using a 2 sprayer nozzle boom with the red Teejets that @Ware suggests you should still be able to get an application rate of 1 gallon/1k.

If the two caps operate at .4 GPM, what happens with the "surplus" .2 GPM? In a sprayer like the Spreader Mate, it's my understanding that the surplus would recirculate and agitate. What would happen on this sprayer since there is no return?


----------



## Steely

I see that most are using the TeeJet AIC11004VS nozzles for systemic applications. Wouldn't 2 of these be pushing the 1 GPM pump to it's limits? What are people setting the PSI to and what walking rate?

Or, am I reading this chart wrong?


----------



## LAG Gamecock

cnet24 said:


> One other question for the sprayer experts out there... I've seen on two websites now (Do My Own & Rittenhouse) the pump for the new unit (97902) operates at 1 GPM @ 40 PSI. That means by using a 2 sprayer nozzle boom with the red Teejets that @Ware suggests you should still be able to get an application rate of 1 gallon/1k.
> 
> If the two caps operate at .4 GPM, what happens with the "surplus" .2 GPM? In a sprayer like the Spreader Mate, it's my understanding that the surplus would recirculate and agitate. What would happen on this sprayer since there is no return?


My pump on the 97902 says 1 gpm and 60 psi +\- 5 psi.


----------



## FairviewTxAg

@Steely The pump on the 97902 seems to handle them fine. I have attached a screenshot directly from the pump. I think the 97902 that I got has a 1 gpm 60 PSI pump (I had seen someone else in this thread post something about 60 PSI on this pump).

My math may be wrong on this (since I am newer to this), but I just tested the unit on my driveway, and had just above 1.8 gal pumped on 1000 sq ft. Which goes with the chart and what I also did with the one nozzle setup. The main difference is that it takes me half the time to do it (since my coverage area is bigger).


----------



## Steely

@FairviewTxAg Thanks for testing this. I just want to make sure i'm understanding the chart correctly before I go and spend $60+ on nozzles, nozzle bodies, and brackets.


----------



## Teej

@cnet24 @LAG Gamecock I did not connect the wand to the sprayer. I just capped the port using a vacuum cap.

Edit: For clarity.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Teej said:


> @cnet24 @LAG Gamecock I did not connect the wand to the sprayer. I just capped the port using a vacuum cap.
> 
> Edit: For clarity.


I ended up running the hose from the boom straight back to the pump. I won't use the spray wand and don't need the diverter valve so I went around it. Thanks.


----------



## cnet24

DMS said:


> I just purchased the 97902 model last week and have used it once and had a few questions for a replacement teejet tip. With the stock green tip attached the pump is surging like many of you have experienced but still producing a consistent spray pattern. The newer model is 60psi and the flow rate is 1.0 gpm as labeled on the pump compared to .5gpm/ 40psi on the older model. Is the red teejet tip undersized for this new model. Would it make sense to go to the white tip(xr11008)? Based on the chart the white tip will produce .98gpm at 60psi but when i scroll over on the chart in turn this will give me 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft when i know the common method is to put down 1 gallon of product per 1000 sq ft. Any information or comment would be apprecited. Thanks


This issue is what is keeping me from pulling the trigger on this unit. At 2 gallons/1K sq. feet, it does not address the number 1 issue that I am trying to solve related to my backpack sprayer (additional refill to cover my 7K yard, leading to more spraying time).

I did some research on nozzles and landed on a blue Turbo Teejet TT11003 as a solid replacement. At 60 PSI (confirmed pressure from other posters here on the new 97902) you would be able to match droplet size on the XR8004 at medium droplet size. The only trade-off here is that you drop down from an "Excellent" rating with the XR8004 for contact herbicides to "Very Good" on the TT11003, but I would be willing to accept that to achieve 1g/1k. At a walking pace of 2.5 MPH, you would put down ~1.07 gallons/1K, which would allow me to cover all 7K sq feet in one fill-up and achieve the targeted application rate.

Now, from a GPM perspective, this nozzle creates additional issues that I do not know how to solve. Since the pump shows a rating of 1 GPM, let's say I used a 2 nozzle boom sprayer. At 60 PSI, the TT11003 nozzle uses .37 GPM x2 for total usage of .74 GPM. I still have ~.26 GPM supplied by the pump that cannot be accounted for, and if I understand correctly this is what creates the surging in the unit.



In other sprayers, like the Gregson Clark Spreadermate, this extra demand would be funneled back to the tank for agitation. It is my understanding the Chapin 97902 does not have this as a feature. A fix here would be to re-route the wand hose back into the tank to create a scrappy return for agitation; however, take into consideration the sprayer can only operate in "Boom" or "Wand" position (and not both at once) and therefore the excess GPM remains (causing surging).

If anyone can help out with what I have outlined above, it would be a huge help as I really want to get into a push sprayer this year for my lawn.


----------



## g-man

@cnet24 this is how I understand this works with the limited information we have. Ideally we should could get operating characteristics (OP) curves for the pumps. I'm using a straight line, but I know it is no possible due to friction losses. The second curve line is one I made up to reflect how it could look like.

As flow increase, the friction losses will increase, so there will be less available pressure (to conserve total energy) in a steady flow system. How much? We don't have enough information. You will need a pressure gauge or a flow meter when you are holding the trigger to really know.

But we can guess when it is too much. For example, if you want the system working at 30 psi, the max perfect (no losses) the pump can deliver will be less than 0.6gpm. Accounting for some made up losses(from my made up curve), I would argue not to go above 0.5gpm. You will either get less psi or will need to pick a smaller whole, so there is less total flow thru the hose, therefore less pressure loss.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

@cnet24 I'm in the same situation. The point from @g-man is that the rating on the pump are maximum values. The 60psi rating is on a closed system. The 1 gpm is the maximum volume with no resistance. I also want to get at the 1 gal/1000 value so I don't have fill more than once. Based on some previous posts of around 2gal/1000 with the red nozzle, I ordered a couple of yellow ones just to try out. Hopefully this rain will stop this weekend. I'll post results.


----------



## Gilley11

How would you be able to plumb in a return for the unneeded volume for agitation?


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Gilley11 said:


> How would you be able to plumb in a return for the unneeded volume for agitation?


It's only a 1 gpm pump so you wouldn't get any agitation. The folks that have the spreader-mates have at least a 3 gpm pump so 2/3 of the rated volume is used for agitation.


----------



## MasterMech

Gilley11 said:


> How would you be able to plumb in a return for the unneeded volume for agitation?


Somewhere in the boom supply line, preferably ahead of any valves or nozzles, you would install a back pressure regulator (pressure relief valve) with the relief port plumbed back into the tank. As long as your regulator is adjustable, this also directly controls the pressure at the spray nozzle. Close the supply valve to the boom, and the full output of the pump can be used for agitation after loading and prior to spraying. I deliberately upsized the pump on my Spreadermate (3 gpm >> 5 gpm) to provide some agitation even while spraying. I'm typically running 4 red nozzles at 40 psi so they should be consuming about 1.6 GPM leaving the rest for agitation.

Two nozzles on the Chapin would only leave a .2 gpm overage, and without a return path to tank, the line pressure would simply rise until the nozzles are flowing the full output of the pump. .2 gpm probably won't deliver any significant agitation, but if the pressure relief solves a pressure surging issue, then it may be worth the mod.


----------



## crstude

Had my 97902 modified with a boom from Wako industries today! Excited to get out there with it!! Will give it a whirl with my second pre-em app here in a month.


----------



## Ware

crstude said:


> Had my 97902 modified with a boom from Wako industries today! Excited to get out there with it!! Will give it a whirl with my second pre-em app here in a month.


What is the spacing on those nozzles?

TeeJet nozzles rely on significant overlap to achieve uniform distribution. A 1:1 height-to-spacing ratio is recommended.

The video below illustrates the negative impacts of a low boom (12" nozzle height with 20" spacing), but the results would be similar for any 0.6:1 height-to-spacing situation. In this particular example they say the distribution quality is 2.5 times worse than if the boom was positioned at a proper 1:1 ratio.


----------



## cnet24

g-man said:


> @cnet24 this is how I understand this works with the limited information we have. Ideally we should could get operating characteristics (OP) curves for the pumps. I'm using a straight line, but I know it is no possible due to friction losses. The second curve line is one I made up to reflect how it could look like.
> 
> As flow increase, the friction losses will increase, so there will be less available pressure (to conserve total energy) in a steady flow system. How much? We don't have enough information. You will need a pressure gauge or a flow meter when you are holding the trigger to really know.
> 
> But we can guess when it is too much. For example, if you want the system working at 30 psi, the max perfect (no losses) the pump can deliver will be less than 0.6gpm. Accounting for some made up losses(from my made up curve), I would argue not to go above 0.5gpm. You will either get less psi or will need to pick a smaller whole, so there is less total flow thru the hose, therefore less pressure loss.


Appreciate the info, @g-man .


----------



## cnet24

LAG Gamecock said:


> @cnet24 I'm in the same situation. The point from @g-man is that the rating on the pump are maximum values. The 60psi rating is on a closed system. The 1 gpm is the maximum volume with no resistance. I also want to get at the 1 gal/1000 value so I don't have fill more than once. Based on some previous posts of around 2gal/1000 with the red nozzle, I ordered a couple of yellow ones just to try out. Hopefully this rain will stop this weekend. I'll post results.


Let me know if you are able to get to 1 gallon with that nozzle setup!


----------



## LAG Gamecock

So my scientific curiosity was aroused by @g-man's post above so I went and bought a pressure gauge at TSC and installed it right after the pump. My sprayer is based on the two nozzle design that @TulsaFan posted in this thread. I just finished putting the sprayer together earlier this week. I think there is a lot of confusion on what the ratings on the pump mean for the 97902 sprayer(60psi and 1 gpm) and how to use that information to pick the right nozzle. I tested the following conditions using AIC-11004-VK nozzles(Red). I checked the pressure and collected the water into 5 gal buckets in 1 min increments to get a rate.

Test 1: Closed the valves while pump running - No Flow - Maximum 60psi before pump cut off(Built in safety)
Test 2: Opened one valve/nozzle - 50oz/1 min = .39gpm - Bouncing between 45-55psi (Surging)
Test 3: Opened both valves/nozzles - 100oz/1 min = .39gpm per nozzle - Steady 40psi (Very Smooth)
Test 4: Disconnected hose from boom and put in bucket - 162oz/1 min = 1.27gpm - No pressure on gauge

There is such a thing as a pump curve. 
Example:


The two ratings on the pump are approximate maximums and they don't occur at the same time. From test 3, it appears a two nozzle boom with this size nozzle(or similar) is the ideal set-up for this pump. The .39gpm is almost identical to the TeeJet chart.



In order to reach my goal of 1gal/1000sqft or at least close so I don't have to refill my sprayer, I need to calibrate myself to walk roughly 2.85mph based on the TeeJet chart. If I can't do that pushing 10 plus gal around my yard then it means i need to drop down a nozzle(AIC11003 is the next one down) and re-calibrate my speed. That will be my next test if it ever stops raining  .

I hope this helps.

Picture of test with both nozzles running.


----------



## cnet24

@LAG Gamecock bravo sir. Fantastic work and this definitely clears up my confusion for sure. Now that you have proven that it could be as simple as a nozzle swap on the two boom setup to achieve 1 gal/1K, I think I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## g-man

@LAG Gamecock this is great. I updated the chart using your data points. I had the curve the wrong way. Getting 0.3 more gpm from the pump than the spec does help. Do you have filters at your nozzles?










Could you run 3 nozzles with this pump? Maybe if you use the aic11003 with a total flow of 0.9gpm. Using 3 nozzles of the 004 will place you at 1.2gpm, so not enough pressure.


----------



## Gilley11

You guys are killing me with this thread. Now I wish I would have gotten a push sprayer instead of my battery backpack.

They never show up for sale around here, but I just found one about an hour away. Someone was already on the way to pick it up &#128534;.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

@cnet24 Your'e welcome. I had the same questions as you that was driving me nuts.

@g-man Thanks for reminding why I went to engineering school 25 years ago. I did use the 50mesh screens with the nozzles. I think it is definitely possible to go 3 nozzles with AIC-11003. It depends on how much of a pressure drop there is going up .1 gpm more but I do believe it will be minimal(<5 psi). I have bought enough nozzles over the last week that it would be awhile before I try it. I have AIC-11004 and XRC-11004 on hand, AIC-11002 and XRC-11002 to be delivered today and AIC-11003 ordered last night. I'll update my numbers after I get the 11002 and 11003 nozzles.


----------



## crstude

Ware said:


> crstude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my 97902 modified with a boom from Wako industries today! Excited to get out there with it!! Will give it a whirl with my second pre-em app here in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the spacing on those nozzles?
> 
> TeeJet nozzles rely on significant overlap to achieve uniform distribution. A 1:1 height-to-spacing ratio is recommended.
> 
> The video below illustrates the negative impacts of a low boom (12" nozzle height with 20" spacing), but the results would be similar for any 0.6:1 height-to-spacing situation. In this particular example they say the distribution quality is 2.5 times worse than if the boom was positioned at a proper 1:1 ratio.
Click to expand...

Good catch @Ware . They are 40" apart which judging by the table on their website is not recommended. I'll have to see if they can shorten them up to the 20". They had also include a couple extensions to take off the tips in the pic and put on flood tips to get closer to the ground to avoid drift. Judging by what I've read and what you've said, this would be a poor decision as well.


----------



## cnet24

LAG Gamecock said:


> So my scientific curiosity was aroused by @g-man's post above so I went and bought a pressure gauge at TSC and installed it right after the pump. My sprayer is based on the two nozzle design that @TulsaFan posted in this thread. I just finished putting the sprayer together earlier this week. I think there is a lot of confusion on what the ratings on the pump mean for the 97902 sprayer(60psi and 1 gpm) and how to use that information to pick the right nozzle. I tested the following conditions using AIC-11004-VK nozzles(Red). I checked the pressure and collected the water into 5 gal buckets in 1 min increments to get a rate.
> 
> Test 1: Closed the valves while pump running - No Flow - Maximum 60psi before pump cut off(Built in safety)
> Test 2: Opened one valve/nozzle - 50oz/1 min = .39gpm - Bouncing between 45-55psi (Surging)
> Test 3: Opened both valves/nozzles - 100oz/1 min = .39gpm per nozzle - Steady 40psi (Very Smooth)
> Test 4: Disconnected hose from boom and put in bucket - 162oz/1 min = 1.27gpm - No pressure on gauge
> 
> There is such a thing as a pump curve.
> Example:
> 
> 
> The two ratings on the pump are approximate maximums and they don't occur at the same time. From test 3, it appears a two nozzle boom with this size nozzle(or similar) is the ideal set-up for this pump. The .39gpm is almost identical to the TeeJet chart.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to reach my goal of 1gal/1000sqft or at least close so I don't have to refill my sprayer, I need to calibrate myself to walk roughly 2.85mph based on the TeeJet chart. If I can't do that pushing 10 plus gal around my yard then it means i need to drop down a nozzle(AIC11003 is the next one down) and re-calibrate my speed. That will be my next test if it ever stops raining  .
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Picture of test with both nozzles running.


Now I feel like I am over-thinking this again. If your test shows a rating of .39 GPM for each nozzle at 40 PSI, isn't that still 2 gallons/1K?

The chart (I think) would show the rating for one nozzle. So, one nozzle @ 40 PSI/.4 GPM and walking speed of ~2.5 MPH gets you to 1 gallon/1K. But that is for 1 nozzle. If I multiply that by 2 to compensate for the other nozzle, doesn't that put you at 2 gallons/1K?


----------



## LAG Gamecock

@cnet24 if you have 2 nozzles then you are covering twice as much area so that is 2000 sqft.


----------



## cnet24

@LAG Gamecock yeah... that was a stupid question. Really appreciate your answers and explanations!


----------



## Gilley11

Not a stupid question. I bet if you were to block off one nozzle and measure the output in 1 minute and then measure the output of both nozzles for 1 minute, that both nozzles would not be exactly 2X.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

I received the AIC11003 nozzles over the weekend and tested them yesterday.
Test 5: 2 nozzles(AIC11003): 90oz/ 1min = .70 gpm total = .35gpm/nozzle - 54psi(a little pump noise)

I'm really surprised the .1 gpm change vs Test 3 before made that big of a jump in pressure(14psi). I could live with it but I feel running near the maximum psi will shorten the life of the pump. I ordered another AIC11003 so I can try a 3 nozzle set-up. I think the sweet spot pressure wise on this pump is in the 40-50psi range. We will see later this week.


----------



## cnet24

Started (what is now known as) the @TulsaFan conversion today. I noticed that the link posted here and in other threads for the stainless steel 2' boom is either no longer carried by Amazon or the links are broken. Conveniently, the Home Depot by my house sells precut 24" 3/4" PVC for a couple of bucks, I had no issue attaching the clamps to the PVC.

Just another option for those looking to save a few bucks on the conversion.


----------



## Ware

*Update: Looks like they have changed the model number from 97900 to 97902. I am updating the thread title so new replies grab the current model number.*

Chapin 97902 24V Push Sprayer


----------



## cnet24

@LAG Gamecock any update on the three nozzle boom?


----------



## LAG Gamecock

cnet24 said:


> @LAG Gamecock any update on the three nozzle boom?


I'm in the process of putting it together. I had some parts on back order which arrived last week. While waiting, I tested the two red nozzle set-up on 1000sqft. I used 1.1 gals. I went ahead and put down my pre-m since I hadn't yet. I came out close to the 1.1 avg for my total lawn size. I'm looking forward to testing the three boom since it will put me close to the 1 gal mark and make it a more comfortable walk.


----------



## cnet24

@LAG Gamecock nice. I finished my mod two weeks ago, and of course now I'm wondering if I can go for a third nozzle.


----------



## estcstm3

Ill be honest the engineering here is beyond me. I tried a 4gallon backpack spayer to do my 11.5k sq/ft yard and I had to fill it 4 times... not doing that again. Could I get away buying the new model and just swapping out the nozzle to a different TeeJet? I already own the following TeeJet XR11004VS

Thanks!


----------



## g-man

@estcstm3 Most products recommend 1 gallon of carrier per 1000sqft. Changing the nozzles to the XR11002VS can reduce this to a lower water rate (0.5g/ksqft). But you will get less percent of the grass leaves covered with liquid. For a product like prodiamine, it will be ok since you will water it in, but not so much for other products.


----------



## estcstm3

Correction I own the TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet nozzle

@g-man Would that not be the same case with a backpack sprayer too? Or is this becaues the pump is more powerful on this push model?


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Test 6: Using 3 AIC-11003-VK(Blue) Nozzles. 107oz/1min = .84gal/1min = .28gal/min per nozzle. Pressure reading was 35psi. Pump ran smooth. According to the TeeJet chart I should get just under 1gal/1k if I walk 2mph. I think that will be a more comfortable pace for me based on my last test in the yard with the sprayer. I was beat. But then again, I need the exercise.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

estcstm3 said:


> Ill be honest the engineering here is beyond me. I tried a 4gallon backpack spayer to do my 11.5k sq/ft yard and I had to fill it 4 times... not doing that again. Could I get away buying the new model and just swapping out the nozzle to a different TeeJet? I already own the following TeeJet XR11004VS
> 
> Thanks!


You put 16gal down on almost 12k. If you changed your nozzle to the 11003, you would be real close to 1gal/1k target which would make it 3 fills. A little more manageable without the expense.


----------



## Gilley11

You don't have to put down 1gal/k. Switch it up to .5gal/k and you'd only have to fill up twice.


----------



## estcstm3

Gilley11 said:


> You don't have to put down 1gal/k. Switch it up to .5gal/k and you'd only have to fill up twice.


Do tell?


----------



## Ware

estcstm3 said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to put down 1gal/k. Switch it up to .5gal/k and you'd only have to fill up twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell?
Click to expand...

@g-man explained it above:



g-man said:


> @estcstm3 Most products recommend 1 gallon of carrier per 1000sqft. Changing the nozzles to the XR11002VS can reduce this to a lower water rate (0.5g/ksqft). But you will get less percent of the grass leaves covered with liquid. For a product like prodiamine, it will be ok since you will water it in, but not so much for other products.


If it is taking you 4 fills to cover your lawn with the 4-gallon backpack sprayer using the XR11004VS, you could cover the same area with 2 fills using an XR11002VS if you changed nothing else - because the yellow -02 nozzle flows half as much as a red -04 nozzle.


----------



## Gilley11

3 gallons water / 6k sq ft. Mix enough chems for 6k sq ft. Adjust walking speed and nozzle to match. Which nozzle, I don't know, you might have to get a couple to experiment with.


----------



## estcstm3

Thank you all


----------



## ISU

New toy arrived this weekend...this thread is dangerous :lol: First thoughts are this thing is a beast of a sprayer, looks a lot smaller in pictures than actual size.



Went with the 3/4 pvc for the boom rod as couldn't source metal piece local that wasn't too heavy. I'm still waiting on the deadman's switch however I didn't find any issue (functionality wise) of using the switch it came with.



I tested the spray pattern on the driveway and not happy with coverage...is walking speed what will provide a more uniform pattern? The first pass didn't get as good coverage as I thought I should be getting (not very uniform)but when doing the overlap pass coming back covers whatever wasn't covered the first time resulting in good coverage. is this due to walking speed or will an adjustment to the angle of the nozzle resolve this issue?



Regarding adding a clean out/drain port, I did order a 1" drain another member here linked previously and found may not to be needed (may add later if change my mind). Using the wand clears out almost all the remaining liquid that doesn't get sucked up to the boom at the end so my plan will be to add the hose that goes to the wand back into the tank and come up with something where I can use it as a drain system and also to cycle liquid back into the tank when switching from boom to wand.


----------



## cnet24

@ISU what is the distance between your nozzles? Should be 20" apart. Based on the spray pattern I would say they look too wide.


----------



## ISU

cnet24 said:


> @ISU what is the distance between your nozzles? Should be 20" apart. Based on the spray pattern I would say they look too wide.


They are 20" apart from center of each tee jet nozzle...perhaps that's where I went wrong instead of making sure the spacing in between is at 20". I'll readjust that.


----------



## g-man

They should be 20 inches from each other and 20in to the floor.


----------



## tmwebb3

Boom under construction


----------



## crstude

Readjusted and added a 3rd nozzle with blue fan tips and got a set of turbo teejet . I didn't add the check since it didn't seem to have issues dripping. Also going to have to drill a new hole in the welded bracket to be able to fit the other pipe bracket on.


----------



## WyGuy

Well, just ordered one off of amazon, can't wait for it to get here! Hopefully it's sooner than the estimated delivery date...


----------



## Brw71585

@LAG Gamecock Do you have any pics of what the three nozzle boom would look like. I am trying to picture it in my head what it would look like. The bracket in the middle to me would be in the way.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Has anyone tried this or does does anyone think this would work as a boom replacement?

https://www.jacto.com/northamerica/products/backpack-sprayer-accessories/boom-500

@TulsaFan Was there a reason why you used the clear braided hose for one section and the red hose for the other?


----------



## ThickAndGreen

crstude said:


> Had my 97902 modified with a boom from Wako industries today! Excited to get out there with it!! Will give it a whirl with my second pre-em app here in a month.


@crstude How has that worked out for you? Do you have a link to where you purchased the boom or parts?


----------



## crstude

@ThickAndGreen

Works great! I actually had a local AG spray company make the boom for me. It's really just pvc with three hypro ULD blue nozzles. They welded a plate to the stock rod that comes with the unit.


----------



## TC2

LAG Gamecock said:


> Test 1: Closed the valves while pump running - No Flow - Maximum 60psi before pump cut off(Built in safety)
> Test 2: Opened one valve/nozzle - 50oz/1 min = .39gpm - Bouncing between 45-55psi (Surging)
> Test 3: Opened both valves/nozzles - 100oz/1 min = .39gpm per nozzle - Steady 40psi (Very Smooth)
> Test 4: Disconnected hose from boom and put in bucket - 162oz/1 min = 1.27gpm - No pressure on gauge


On the subject of pressure under flow. The approximate equation mainly governing this is the Hagen-Poiseuille equation.

Basically, depending on the area and length of the pipe, and the viscosity of the solution, a certain amount of pressure is required to get the liquid to flow from A to B. As the flow rate increases, ie opening more nozzles, the amount of pressure required also increases. This is observed as a decrease in pressure on the pressure gauge.

I believe (and it would be great to have some confirmation of this) that the pressure at the nozzles will remain at ~60 psi until the pressure gauge reads 0. At this point the pressure is no longer sufficient to push the volume of liquid through and the pressure at the nozzles will start to decrease rapidly. Then again, it could be that the overall drop in the pressure of the system is the final pressure at the nozzle.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

@crstude Looks great! I wish there was an option like that for me but I'm patiently waiting for the rest of my parts to arrive to finish the mod myself. I will post an updated part list if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gilley11

Ok guys, anyone here have a complete list of parts to mod this sprayer to a 2 nozzle or 3 nozzle?


----------



## Ware

Gilley11 said:


> Ok guys, anyone here have a complete list of parts to mod this sprayer to a 2 nozzle or 3 nozzle?





TulsaFan said:


> *Parts List:* (Most of these parts ideas came from other members who purchased and assembled their booms before I even purchased my Chapin.)
> 
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies (They have a single 3/8" hose shank): 22251-311-375-NYB
> (2) Nozzles for contact products: TeeJet XRC11004VS
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products: TeeJet AIC11004VS
> Strainers: TeeJet 8079-PP-50
> (2) TeeJet Clamps: QJ111HP34 (This clamp is for 1" O.D. tubing. It provides more height for your sprayer tip. Also, it took longer to get this part than anything else.)
> (1) 3/4" Stainless Steel Tube 24" (You may want a 1" O.D. tube? Otherwise you can use the left over rubber spacers from the clamp mounting kit)
> (1) Barb Ball Valves (2 pack)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.
> (1) Aluminum Plate (2 pack in case want to help out a TLFer)
> (1) (You need 9) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps
> (1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
> (1) Red hose 3/8" I.D. with 5/8" O.D.
> 1' of Clear hose
> (1) Hillman 2-Pack Small-in Black Plastic Caps
> (2) Stainless Hillman 1/4-20 x 2-in Socket-Cap Anchor Bolt  (This barely works...A 2.25" or 2.5" would have worked better)
> (2) 1/4 in.-20 tpi x 1-1/2 in. Stainless-Steel Socket Cap Screw
> (2) Packs (You need 4 total) Total 1/4 in.-20 tpi Coarse Stainless-Steel Nylon Lock Nut (3/Pack)
> (1) (You need (4) total) 1/4 in. Stainless-Steel Flat Washer (6-Pack)
> Also, (1) Hillman 5 Count 6mm to 1 x 40 mm Pan-Head Zinc-Plated Phillips-Drive Metric Machine Screw  The black boom holder that attached to my tank had (2) 45mm screws and was very loose.
> 
> Dead man's switch addition:
> (1) Start Switch
> (1) Stainless Steel U Bolt
> (1) Package Spade Terminals I used (2) of the blue ones and filed them down so they would be 3/16". Therefore, I would not have to modify the original cable. I just unplugged from the original switch and hooked up my new switch. The sprayer will only work when the red button is pushed in.
> (2) Black zip ties
> 
> Tools: $70 drill press with 5/8" & 5/16" bits, PVC cutters to cut the hoses, flat file to file down the 1/4" male spade connectors.
> 
> Total cost for boom: Approximately $174 before taxes which is much more than others paid for their original Chapins. :shock: (A variation of the boom could be built a lot cheaper without stainless steel parts or a different mount)
> 
> My 97900 was purchased late in the 2017 season from Northern Tools for $200. So, $374 isn't too bad for something that I enjoyed assembling and should use for several years to come. (FWIW...I don't have a Lesco spreader. So, a spreader-mate was not even an option or consideration.)
> 
> I hope this info helps!!!


----------



## Gilley11

Thanks, somehow I missed that.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

TC2 said:


> LAG Gamecock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1: Closed the valves while pump running - No Flow - Maximum 60psi before pump cut off(Built in safety)
> Test 2: Opened one valve/nozzle - 50oz/1 min = .39gpm - Bouncing between 45-55psi (Surging)
> Test 3: Opened both valves/nozzles - 100oz/1 min = .39gpm per nozzle - Steady 40psi (Very Smooth)
> Test 4: Disconnected hose from boom and put in bucket - 162oz/1 min = 1.27gpm - No pressure on gauge
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of pressure under flow. The approximate equation mainly governing this is the Hagen-Poiseuille equation.
> 
> Basically, depending on the area and length of the pipe, and the viscosity of the solution, a certain amount of pressure is required to get the liquid to flow from A to B. As the flow rate increases, ie opening more nozzles, the amount of pressure required also increases. This is observed as a decrease in pressure on the pressure gauge.
> 
> I believe (and it would be great to have some confirmation of this) that the pressure at the nozzles will remain at ~60 psi until the pressure gauge reads 0. At this point the pressure is no longer sufficient to push the volume of liquid through and the pressure at the nozzles will start to decrease rapidly. Then again, it could be that the overall drop in the pressure of the system is the final pressure at the nozzle.
Click to expand...

There were a lot of questions about the pump so I did these tests as a rudimentary attempt to create a pump curve. This does not take into account system set-up.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Brw71585 said:


> @LAG Gamecock Do you have any pics of what the three nozzle boom would look like. I am trying to picture it in my head what it would look like. The bracket in the middle to me would be in the way.


Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been checking this thread. I went to the three nozzle boom and like it. I have used it several times with pre-m and the next products. With the two red nozzles I felt I had to push myself to get to 1gal/1000 target. With the three blue nozzles I can go at a leisurely pace and hit my target. I put down 11 gal over 10.5 k.

I changed the check valves so I could use a center valve/supply all in one. In hindsight, I don't think this is necessary. You could put the supply tee next to the center nozzle. I have seen some examples on youtube and keep the check valves that have been used in the BOM.

I had to add a piece of of wood so I could get the nozzles at 20in height with these check valves and space the brackets apart for the center nozzle..


----------



## Killsocket

I just got this push sprayer. I have the 20v 4 gallon Chapin as well and like that. From what I understand is both pumps are about 40psi. I have two teejet nozzles that work great with the backpack sprayer. However, I tried the XR 1004 (red) and the pump surges. I did not try my other tip which is a coarse soil tip. I would assume the tips are interchangable and should work with either units.

Is the surging normal? It does not surge with the crappy stock tip. I've searched this thread and can't find specific info about this. I am looking for about 1gal per 1000. Little confused to why the surging if both rated at 40 psi?


----------



## cnet24

@Killsocket the pump on this push sprayer is rated at 60 psi, much more than the pump in the backpack sprayer. To achieve what you are looking for, you can build a two nozzle boom and use the red nozzle, or select another tee-jet to accommodate more flow if using only one nozzle.


----------



## Killsocket

cnet24 said:


> @Killsocket the pump on this push sprayer is rated at 60 psi, much more than the pump in the backpack sprayer. To achieve what you are looking for, you can build a two nozzle boom and use the red nozzle, or select another tee-jet to accommodate more flow if using only one nozzle.


Thanks for the reply. I went out to my sprayer after another post and noticed I was wrong about the psi and update this but you beat me to it! So, my question is the surging must be related to the nozzle. I am looking at TeeJets broadcast nozzles and am curious about which ones to get to hopefully avoid a surging/pulsing pump. I am not interested in building a two nozzle boom (for now).

I have the XR11004VS and the TTI11004VP in red that work fantastic in my 20v backpack but cause my 24v push to surge/pulse.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Killsocket said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Killsocket the pump on this push sprayer is rated at 60 psi, much more than the pump in the backpack sprayer. To achieve what you are looking for, you can build a two nozzle boom and use the red nozzle, or select another tee-jet to accommodate more flow if using only one nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I went out to my sprayer after another post and noticed I was wrong about the psi and update this but you beat me to it! So, my question is the surging must be related to the nozzle. I am looking at TeeJets broadcast nozzles and am curious about which ones to get to hopefully avoid a surging/pulsing pump. I am not interested in building a two nozzle boom (for now).
> 
> I have the XR11004VS and the TTI11004VP in red that work fantastic in my 20v backpack but cause my 24v push to surge/pulse.
Click to expand...

I think your going to need to go up to a 11006 to use a single tee jet nozzle with this pump. Keep in mind it will be putting out more than what you are used to with the 11004.


----------



## Killsocket

LAG Gamecock said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Killsocket the pump on this push sprayer is rated at 60 psi, much more than the pump in the backpack sprayer. To achieve what you are looking for, you can build a two nozzle boom and use the red nozzle, or select another tee-jet to accommodate more flow if using only one nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I went out to my sprayer after another post and noticed I was wrong about the psi and update this but you beat me to it! So, my question is the surging must be related to the nozzle. I am looking at TeeJets broadcast nozzles and am curious about which ones to get to hopefully avoid a surging/pulsing pump. I am not interested in building a two nozzle boom (for now).
> 
> I have the XR11004VS and the TTI11004VP in red that work fantastic in my 20v backpack but cause my 24v push to surge/pulse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your going to need to go up to a 11006 to use a single tee jet nozzle with this pump. Keep in mind it will be putting out more than what you are used to with the 11004.
Click to expand...

I'm going to try out the 11006. Reading the chart will get me closer but will be moving quicker which I don't mind. Hopefully the nozzles don't make the pump surge/pulse as the 110006 look to be .73gpm vs the 110004 .49gpm @ 60psi. (If I am even close to understanding reading the chart).


----------



## LAG Gamecock

When you get that nozzle, measure the amount of water sprayed in a min. You will then know where you are on the chart for that nozzle. The 60 psi is not an absolute. It is the maximum pressure of the pump. It is pressure versus flow. The lower flow is going to have a higher pressure at the pump. One red nozzle will be at almost 55psi and the pump is surging since it is pushing the upper limit. Two red nozzles and you are at 40 psi and the pump purrs like a kitten. The 11006 will be right in the middle of that and will hopefully work well for you.


----------



## tm1337

Teej said:


> @FairviewTxAg, you can get pretty close by doing the direct mount. I mounted the TeeJet clamps just like you did and my nozzles sit at 21" off the ground. If you flip the clamps upside down, you end up at about 18". Since one way was closer than the other, I chose 21" and tilted the nozzles back a bit.
> 
> As an aside, I used my sprayer for the first time this weekend and, at my leisurely walking pace, I was able to consistently put out 2 gal/1000 using the AI nozzles. Not too shabby.


I wonder if we could achieve 20'' exactly using this part instead: QJ111-3/4

It's a straight clamp as opposed to the L clamp. I think with the 97902 in a direct mount config this could get us closer to 20''


----------



## tm1337

cnet24 said:


> Started (what is now known as) the @TulsaFan conversion today. I noticed that the link posted here and in other threads for the stainless steel 2' boom is either no longer carried by Amazon or the links are broken. Conveniently, the Home Depot by my house sells precut 24" 3/4" PVC for a couple of bucks, I had no issue attaching the clamps to the PVC.
> 
> Just another option for those looking to save a few bucks on the conversion.


@cnet24 I see that you used the straight connectors for the nozzles, did you use the direct connection method for the boom arm? How high is the nozzle to the ground when you tilt the sprayer up in a spraying position?


----------



## Teej

tm1337 said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FairviewTxAg, you can get pretty close by doing the direct mount. I mounted the TeeJet clamps just like you did and my nozzles sit at 21" off the ground. If you flip the clamps upside down, you end up at about 18". Since one way was closer than the other, I chose 21" and tilted the nozzles back a bit.
> 
> As an aside, I used my sprayer for the first time this weekend and, at my leisurely walking pace, I was able to consistently put out 2 gal/1000 using the AI nozzles. Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we could achieve 20'' exactly using this part instead: QJ111-3/4
> 
> It's a straight clamp as opposed to the L clamp. I think with the 97902 in a direct mount config this could get us closer to 20''
Click to expand...

This is a good find. I'll have to take some measurements and see how this would work.


----------



## cnet24

@tm1337 yes to all. I have it oriented to be 20" apart and 20" from the ground per the direction from tee jet. Here are some pictures of the final build:


----------



## ISU

Nice! Have u tried it out yet? Used mine a few times so far and no regrets. Only negative I have found so far is when I mixed Humic/kelp (from kelp4less) the nozzle filters get clogged easily so had to cleaned them out 3-4 times during the spray so going forward may need to split these apps separately to see if that solves that issue.

I need to install the push button style switch vs the one that came with spraying to make the whole process more enjoyable, came in mail 2weeks ago and just haven't had time to do it.


----------



## tm1337

Very cool, I tried changing my order of parts to the straight connector, hopefully it worked. That's a lot of parts to keep track of...


----------



## tm1337

Anyone got 2 extra washers with their Chapin? Trying to figure if it was extra parts or a missing step in the manual.


----------



## bryanr

Where is the best place to buy one of these now? I'm seeing prices over $400. Is that right?
Thanks,


----------



## Arnezkanizzle

Home Depot $319.99


----------



## cnet24

@tm1337 i had two extra and just added them as spacers on both sides of the wheel


----------



## RayTL

Great looking mods @cnet24 !


----------



## beneb

I picked up the older model (97900) on Craigslist a while ago--was still new in the box! Finally got around to putting it together and was going to try it out a bit and slowly work on upgrading it to a multi-nozzle setup.

I'm new to spray applications, so apologies if this is a basic set of questions: what's the method for overlapping when using one of these? Do you try to get your next pass to re-cover half of the last one? Is it different when using a multi-nozzle boom setup vs the stock nozzle? Would you do a perimeter pass all around the yard/house and then stop the spray right as you come up to it? The manual doesn't really give you any info on that and wanted to make sure I get it right.

The picture of the spray in the manual makes me wonder if you were overlapping half of a width, would the spray be uneven because of the uneven angle? For example in the picture--would the spray be denser to the left of the red mark than it is to the right?


----------



## wryt01

I'm so bummed! My wife purchased me the 97902 for Father's Day, well it arrived this afternoon. First the box looked as if it was drug behind the delivery truck. Then I open it up to see what looks like a used sprayer and there was n way that all the parts were there. Thankfully it was ordered from Home Depot so I simply placed everything back into the half destroyed box and took it back for a refund I attempted to reorder a new one while there but the cashier was clueless so I simply had it refunded back onto her card. We'll head back up and order another one but this time I will have it delivered to the store for pickup in case it's delivered messed up too.


----------



## cnet24

Thought I would post this as others might not be aware. I was curious to see how accurate the gallon markings were on the sprayer. So I measured out one gallon of water and saw the following:


This is because the tank is angled toward the operator in its resting position, which makes it appear that there is more water in the tank than required. Because of that, if you are not adjusting to a flat surface before mixing chemicals, you may not have the proper water amount which can throw off your dilution rates. To get the water line right at one gallon, I had to add some shims totaling about 1.5" of lift to get it to read correctly:





Here is the reading after I adjust with shims to make it a level surface:



Be aware of this when using this sprayer!


----------



## mdrgolf

For father's day i bought myself a 97902 sprayer and today completed the mods suggested by @TulsaFan and many of you guys. *Can't thank you enough.* .
My thoughts after putting the 97902 together and then doing the mods. I played it safe and put the sprayer together according to the (poor) instructions included in the sprayer box. I wanted to make sure the sprayer worked as advertized before doing the mods.
For folks that follow this thread, for the 97902 model I don't think the dead man switch is a necessity. 
I mounted my PVC bar to the front of the sprayer with M6 screws and nuts (just like the size that you use when you put the sprayer together. The nozzles are 20" apart and approximately 20" off the ground when i tilt the sprayer forward (I'm tall).

Now i am going to have to research spray patterns and how close to make each pass to the previous pass when i finally get to put down some PGR for the first time.

Here are some pics of the sprayer and 1 pic of my tiftuf


----------



## Texastwostep01

@mdrgolf can you show or describe in a little more detail how you attached the boom / PVC to the front of the Sprayer? It looks like you did not use the aluminum plate with drilled out holes but were still able to accomplish the sprayers 20" apart and 20" above the ground. Maybe it isn't as far forward as using the plate but looks a lot easier and maybe works as good?

EDIT: I tried to delete but if you are reading this backwards this might save you some clicks... Okay starting around page 26, then 29 and I see the new model of sprayer and direct method mount updates. This looks much easier to install the custom boom. Thanks everyone! I've officially read EVERY page in this thread. Whew!!!


----------



## TulsaFan

mdrgolf said:


> For father's day i bought myself a 97902 sprayer and today completed the mods suggested by @TulsaFan and many of you guys. *Can't thank you enough.* .
> 
> For folks that follow this thread, for the 97902 model I don't think the dead man switch is a necessity.


Congrats on getting your sprayer mods completed!!! :thumbup:

With 12,000 sq ft of lawn, I completely understand why you doubt the dead man's switch is necessary for your application.

However, I am pretty O.C.D. and the dead man's switch is a really nice option for someone with a smaller lawn. It allows for far more precision without over applying chemicals at the end of shorter runs. You can live without it, but it makes using the sprayer much more enjoyable. At some point you are going to get distracted and forget to flip the original switch and will have applied four times the chemical you intended!  I know from my own experience! :lol:


----------



## mdrgolf

@Texastwostep01 
Here's how i did it in case you still want to see it. All credit to @TulsaFan 
I used the lamphus off road light horizontal mini bar clamp (.75",1.00",1.25") (picture shown)
And mounted as shown in the picture using two 6mm by 2.5" bolts and nuts (I think those are the correct sizes)
That is 3/4" schedule 40 PVC pipe (24" long).
Basically I bought the entire list of @TulsaFan parts. I had a few left over, but probably only $40 bucks worth of leftover parts. 
Here are some close ups of the boom mount.
If you need better pictures just let me know. i ran out to the garage to take these since i just saw your post;


----------



## mdrgolf

TulsaFan said:


> With 12,000 sq ft of lawn, I completely understand why you doubt the dead man's switch is necessary for your application.
> 
> However, I am pretty O.C.D. and the dead man's switch is a really nice option for someone with a smaller lawn. It allows for far more precision without over applying chemicals at the end of shorter runs. You can live without it, but it makes using the sprayer much more enjoyable. At some point you are going to get distracted and forget to flip the original switch and will have applied four times the chemical you intended!  I know from my own experience! :lol:


LOL maybe i already have been distracted. :lol: Luckily it only resulted in spraying PGR on the sidewalk.

I don't have many short runs. I think i only turned it off 5 or 6 times last time i sprayed (two of those were to catch my breath). the 12 gallon tank is perfect for 12K square feet.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Thanks Tulsafan and everyone else. I got mine and got the mods done and it works great.

Really happy with my purchase. I'm learning a few things as i go.

Ive had some clogging issues so Maybe humic and Feature need to be fine filtered as I pour it in.

What is everyone using to not get chunks in the tank? The stock strainer is too large.


----------



## mheup

Has anyone tried simply replacing the single spray nozel on the Chapin 97902 with their 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780) to improve the spread of spray?

https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html

Seems like it should work.


----------



## WyGuy

mheup said:


> Has anyone tried simply replacing the single spray nozel on the Chapin 97902 with their 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780) to improve the spread of spray?
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html
> 
> Seems like it should work.


I purchased that for my backpack sprayer and I would call it super cheap and flimsy, and would recommend building your own boom assembly.


----------



## Wolverine

Just bought one of these for my 15k lawn. What a timesaver over the backpack.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Stock Chapin switch lasted 3 sprays and failed. Sprayer is cool but for the money they could upgrade the .30 switch they used.


----------



## dwells97

I have a used one for sale in NC if anyone is looking

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=294217#p294217


----------



## Texastwostep01

Just got mine put together, thanks everyone. Even scored a 20% discount from Home Depot since it arrived in a completely smashed up box. Definitely a little funky build to put together (the actual Chapin parts) but looking forward to spraying PGR tomorrow. The teejet nozels and spray pattern is pretty money.

I have a Y splitter to feed the two spray heads with ball valves where you can open close each one. I figured for a smaller pattern in tight areas it might be useful. I closed one off, ran the pump and boom, popped off 2 of the factory hoses. Easy enough to put back together but has anyone been successful at running a single teejet head vs. 2? Seems a little weak it would pop of hoses with too much pressure but maybe the factory clamps just weren't on very good?


----------



## ScottieBones

Texastwostep01 said:


> Just got mine put together, thanks everyone. Even scored a 20% discount from Home Depot since it arrived in a completely smashed up box. Definitely a little funky build to put together (the actual Chapin parts) but looking forward to spraying PGR tomorrow. The teejet nozels and spray pattern is pretty money.
> 
> I have a Y splitter to feed the two spray heads with ball valves where you can open close each one. I figured for a smaller pattern in tight areas it might be useful. I closed one off, ran the pump and boom, popped off 2 of the factory hoses. Easy enough to put back together but has anyone been successful at running a single teejet head vs. 2? Seems a little weak it would pop of hoses with too much pressure but maybe the factory clamps just weren't on very good?


turning off a nozzle still shouldn't cause a hose to pop off. Are they screw clamps or crimped?


----------



## mheup

WyGuy said:


> mheup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried simply replacing the single spray nozel on the Chapin 97902 with their 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780) to improve the spread of spray?
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html
> 
> Seems like it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased that for my backpack sprayer and I would call it super cheap and flimsy, and would recommend building your own boom assembly.
Click to expand...

So I purchased the Chapin 9702 from Home Depot for $320 and the Chapin 6-7780 2-nozzle wand from DoMyOwn for $32. I put the two together, and it works great - instant boom sprayer! Simply adjust the height of the sprayer until the 2-nozzel sprays meet (driveway test) and it works really well! A very reasonably priced solution (just $342) for a boom sprayer and should work well on my 5k sqft lawn!


----------



## Wolverine

mheup said:


> WyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mheup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried simply replacing the single spray nozel on the Chapin 97902 with their 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780) to improve the spread of spray?
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html
> 
> Seems like it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased that for my backpack sprayer and I would call it super cheap and flimsy, and would recommend building your own boom assembly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I purchased the Chapin 9702 from Home Depot for $320 and the Chapin 6-7780 2-nozzle wand from DoMyOwn for $32. I put the two together, and it works great - instant boom sprayer! Simply adjust the height of the sprayer until the 2-nozzel sprays meet (driveway test) and it works really well! A very reasonably priced solution (just $342) for a boom sprayer and should work well on my 5k sqft lawn!
Click to expand...

That's sweet! I have a tri boom head for my backpack that I will try.


----------



## Texastwostep01

ScottieBones said:


> Texastwostep01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine put together, thanks everyone. Even scored a 20% discount from Home Depot since it arrived in a completely smashed up box. Definitely a little funky build to put together (the actual Chapin parts) but looking forward to spraying PGR tomorrow. The teejet nozels and spray pattern is pretty money.
> 
> I have a Y splitter to feed the two spray heads with ball valves where you can open close each one. I figured for a smaller pattern in tight areas it might be useful. I closed one off, ran the pump and boom, popped off 2 of the factory hoses. Easy enough to put back together but has anyone been successful at running a single teejet head vs. 2? Seems a little weak it would pop of hoses with too much pressure but maybe the factory clamps just weren't on very good?
> 
> 
> 
> turning off a nozzle still shouldn't cause a hose to pop off. Are they screw clamps or crimped?
Click to expand...

They are screw clamps and maybe some glue on it too, you can see a little residue of something on the hose tip. I took the factory ones off and put some i had left over from the custom boom. So far so good, maybe just wasn't tight from the factory. I was able to spray with one nozzle on and one off. (A bit nervous trying it with a full tank of PGR but it worked fine). Not sure if it mattered but I turned the pump off, closed one off, then back on. When I blew the hoses off i was just testing it out with water and closed one valve while it was pumping. Now that I type this I think that might have been the reason? The pump does make a different sound when dropping to one vs. two, different pressure I guess so maybe that is normal but so far so good.


----------



## LawnSolo

mheup said:


> WyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mheup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried simply replacing the single spray nozel on the Chapin 97902 with their 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780) to improve the spread of spray?
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html
> 
> Seems like it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased that for my backpack sprayer and I would call it super cheap and flimsy, and would recommend building your own boom assembly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I purchased the Chapin 9702 from Home Depot for $320 and the Chapin 6-7780 2-nozzle wand from DoMyOwn for $32. I put the two together, and it works great - instant boom sprayer! Simply adjust the height of the sprayer until the 2-nozzel sprays meet (driveway test) and it works really well! A very reasonably priced solution (just $342) for a boom sprayer and should work well on my 5k sqft lawn!
Click to expand...

Are you still happy with this setup?

I'm thinking on doing the same. I tried looking for used Lesco 80lb spreaders/frame to build my own but pricing is crazy and unavailable locally.


----------



## cnet24

While cleaning out my sprayer tonight, I noticed the flow of water tended to favor my left nozzle. The water output seemed much more significant compared to the other nozzle. This suggests to me I am getting different flow rates from each nozzle while spraying. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot? As far as I can tell, no leaks or clogs but I have not taken the hoses apart.

Context: running two nozzle boom, using the red tee jet nozzles


----------



## TulsaFan

cnet24 said:


> While cleaning out my sprayer tonight, I noticed the flow of water tended to favor my left nozzle. The water output seemed much more significant compared to the other nozzle. This suggests to me I am getting different flow rates from each nozzle while spraying. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot? As far as I can tell, no leaks or clogs but I have not taken the hoses apart.
> 
> Context: running two nozzle boom, using the red tee jet nozzles


Have you checked your screens in the nozzles?


----------



## cnet24

@TulsaFan yes- and clean then after every use. I noticed this with nozzles off after spraying PGR tonight and running it to clean out the lines.


----------



## LawnSolo

So I ordered the sprayer. I could not wait any longer 

Few questions:

(1) So what's the consensus on the draining and cleaning of the tank? DIY drain fitting?

(2) I'm looking for ideas on how to resolve the leftover liquid issue everybody is describing due to the flat bottom. So far the brick idea is the only solution?
I'm thinking on some sort of rubber elbow that could be closer to the bottom perhaps?


----------



## mheup

LawnSolo said:


> mheup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased that for my backpack sprayer and I would call it super cheap and flimsy, and would recommend building your own boom assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> So I purchased the Chapin 9702 from Home Depot for $320 and the Chapin 6-7780 2-nozzle wand from DoMyOwn for $32. I put the two together, and it works great - instant boom sprayer! Simply adjust the height of the sprayer until the 2-nozzel sprays meet (driveway test) and it works really well! A very reasonably priced solution (just $342) for a boom sprayer and should work well on my 5k sqft lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still happy with this setup?
> 
> I'm thinking on doing the same. I tried looking for used Lesco 80lb spreaders/frame to build my own but pricing is crazy and unavailable locally.
Click to expand...

I've been very pleased with this setup.

And BTW, I had planned to do the same as you with the Lesco. I found a Lesco on Craigslist, but the buildout pricing to add sprayer capacity proved to be pricier than the Chapin sprayer with boom mod.


----------



## LawnSolo

mheup said:


> I've been very pleased with this setup.
> 
> And BTW, I had planned to do the same as you with the Lesco. I found a Lesco on Craigslist, but the buildout pricing to add sprayer capacity proved to be pricier than the Chapin sprayer with boom mod.


That's good to hear 

I ended up buying the boom directly from Chapin as they have more on stock.

I bought few Teejet nozzles and CF valves.

Let's see how it performs


----------



## BadDogPSD

Looking to buy one of these. Is $320 still the best price currently available?


----------



## LawnSolo

BadDogPSD said:


> Looking to buy one of these. Is $320 still the best price currently available?


That's what I paid


----------



## LawnSolo

So I received my sprayer and bought the dead man switch everybody is using 

Is there a way I could wire it so I could use both switches? I like the idea of having both options.

(1) Use the default Chapin switch for less accurate spraying, sprayer wand and maintenance.
(2) Use the dead man switch for accurate spraying.

I'm trying to figure out if I will need another switch as the main one to allow the secondary (1) and (2) switches work on demand.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

cnet24 said:


> While cleaning out my sprayer tonight, I noticed the flow of water tended to favor my left nozzle. The water output seemed much more significant compared to the other nozzle. This suggests to me I am getting different flow rates from each nozzle while spraying. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot? As far as I can tell, no leaks or clogs but I have not taken the hoses apart.
> 
> Context: running two nozzle boom, using the red tee jet nozzles


Put a 5 gal bucket under each nozzle and measure/compare after running the pump a min. 
I wash the filters and nozzles after every spray. No issues so far.


----------



## cnet24

@LAG Gamecock I clean out after every spray as well, and noticed this with my nozzles and filters out. I need to do your suggested test with the nozzles on to see if it adjusts itself after hitting max PSI on one side. I'll try and see if there is any issue.


----------



## sangheili

:thumbup:

I rigged up the on/off switch in parallel with the deadman switch so I can use either one. Also installed a bicycle pedometer so I can more accurately manage walking speed (this was a pain to get working, mostly due to range).


----------



## LawnSolo

sangheili said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I rigged up the on/off switch in parallel with the deadman switch so I can use either one. Also installed a bicycle pedometer so I can more accurately manage walking speed (this was a pain to get working, mostly due to range).


So in parallel works?

I have to try that out. That's exactly what I was looking for.

Do you by any chance have pictures of the wiring?


----------



## LawnSolo

This is what I'm thinking


----------



## jmmtjoy

sangheili said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I rigged up the on/off switch in parallel with the deadman switch so I can use either one. Also installed a bicycle pedometer so I can more accurately manage walking speed (this was a pain to get working, mostly due to range).


So how does it function? Currently mine you turn the switch to on and then have to push the button to start the pump. So you are pushing the button the entire time you are spraying.


----------



## BadDogPSD

Got my Chapin 97902 ordered, should be here Saturday. Ordering the parts for a 2 nozzle boom this evening. Pretty excited to get this all together and start spraying!


----------



## sangheili

jmmtjoy said:


> sangheili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I rigged up the on/off switch in parallel with the deadman switch so I can use either one. Also installed a bicycle pedometer so I can more accurately manage walking speed (this was a pain to get working, mostly due to range).
> 
> 
> 
> So how does it function? Currently mine you turn the switch to on and then have to push the button to start the pump. So you are pushing the button the entire time you are spraying.
Click to expand...

Flip switch on, pump turns on. Flip switch off, it turns off.

Press button, pump turns on. Release button it turns off.

Switch is on, button does nothing (pump runs regardless of button pressing). Switch is off, button turns pump on/off.

I cut off the stock ends on the wires and crimped on new ends with a 2nd wire in the crimp. The 2nd wires lead to a 2nd set of ends that go into the button.

Apologize for the crude MSPaint.


----------



## jmmtjoy

sangheili said:


> jmmtjoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sangheili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I rigged up the on/off switch in parallel with the deadman switch so I can use either one. Also installed a bicycle pedometer so I can more accurately manage walking speed (this was a pain to get working, mostly due to range).
> 
> 
> 
> So how does it function? Currently mine you turn the switch to on and then have to push the button to start the pump. So you are pushing the button the entire time you are spraying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flip switch on, pump turns on. Flip switch off, it turns off.
> 
> Press button, pump turns on. Release button it turns off.
> 
> Switch is on, button does nothing (pump runs regardless of button pressing). Switch is off, button turns pump on/off.
> 
> I cut off the stock ends on the wires and crimped on new ends with a 2nd wire in the crimp. The 2nd wires lead to a 2nd set of ends that go into the button.
> 
> Apologize for the crude MSPaint.
Click to expand...

Perfect, got it thanks!


----------



## jmmtjoy

Got my sprayer done. Works great.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

TulsaFan said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While cleaning out my sprayer tonight, I noticed the flow of water tended to favor my left nozzle. The water output seemed much more significant compared to the other nozzle. This suggests to me I am getting different flow rates from each nozzle while spraying. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot? As far as I can tell, no leaks or clogs but I have not taken the hoses apart.
> 
> Context: running two nozzle boom, using the red tee jet nozzles
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked your screens in the nozzles?
Click to expand...

@TulsaFan @cnet24 I'm having this same issue as well. Also, sometimes i get a split spray with one of the nozzles where it's basically putting nothing out in the middle area. I've thoroughly cleaned them multiple times but am still seeing this issue.

I don't see any screens in the nozzles. Could you tell me what they look like?


----------



## TulsaFan

ThickAndGreen said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While cleaning out my sprayer tonight, I noticed the flow of water tended to favor my left nozzle. The water output seemed much more significant compared to the other nozzle. This suggests to me I am getting different flow rates from each nozzle while spraying. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot? As far as I can tell, no leaks or clogs but I have not taken the hoses apart.
> 
> Context: running two nozzle boom, using the red tee jet nozzles
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked your screens in the nozzles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @TulsaFan @cnet24 I'm having this same issue as well. Also, sometimes i get a split spray with one of the nozzles where it's basically putting nothing out in the middle area. I've thoroughly cleaned them multiple times but am still seeing this issue.
> 
> I don't see any screens in the nozzles. Could you tell me what they look like?
Click to expand...

Show us a picture of your setup.

Here's a stock photo...


----------



## ThickAndGreen

@TulsaFan Where does that go exactly?


----------



## TulsaFan

ThickAndGreen said:


> @TulsaFan Where does that go exactly?


Directly above the sprayer tip in the nozzle body.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

TulsaFan said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TulsaFan Where does that go exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Directly above the sprayer tip in the nozzle body.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm just using the standard mod with the two red XRC11004VS nozzles and this nozzle body.

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/22251-311-375-nyb-diaphragm-check-valve-nozzle-body


----------



## BadDogPSD

That cap should unscrew and the filter screen goes inside the body.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Turns out I just needed to clean out the tip with a soft brush. Good as new now and have the strainers in there as well that should hopefully help prevent future clogs.


----------



## BadDogPSD

Finally got my sprayer put together with the boom modifications only to find that the pump pickup hose connection/screen/drain plug was cracked. Hopefully it won't take long to get a replacement.


----------



## BadDogPSD

I received the replacement part from Chapin and did my first spray last evening. Definitely faster than using a backpack sprayer! I did my 9500 sqft in about 45 minutes. I noticed that my spray nozzles did not shut off when I released the kill switch, but would continue to spray for a while and then dribble & drip. Is this normal? Not a big deal yesterday as I was only applying some N-Ext products, but would like to get this addressed before spraying anything more potent.


----------



## Indy_Larry

I just got my sprayer and I've assembled it. I don't think I'll get much use out of it this year but I'll have this winter to get it setup for spring. Looking forward to using this sprayer.


----------



## sangheili

Has anyone used three red nozzles with the stock pump? I have blue on and the required walk speed is a bit slow @ 1.8mph for 1gal/M.


----------



## bmodrow

I was lucky enough to come across this Chapin 97902 on Craigs List. It was brand new in an unopened box. I paid a whopping $50. Just wanted to say thank you to all those that have participated in this thread. You made my life so much easier!! Finally received all my parts and was able to assemble yesterday and do my calibrations today.







Do you guys in the colder climates do anything special to winterize? Such as antifreeze or wiperfluid? Or do I simply need to get as much water out as possible?


----------



## Mewwwda

I want to pull the trigger on this sprayer so bad. How much did the add on parts cost you? @bmodrow

Spraying 17k with the 4 gallon backpack hand pump is miserable.


----------



## bmodrow

@Mewwwda The parts upgrade was about $130 total thats including the two sets of teejets. I can only imagine 17k with a 4 gallon backpack. I only have 7300 and hate spraying with the backpack. I will now be able to do the entire yard on one tank fill and in less than half the time.


----------



## Prospect

Any suggestions on how to align the two nozzles on the boom when building it? So one isn't sitting at 2 o'clock and the other at 2:15 rotationally on the boom. I know I'm not the only anal one out there. I've read your posts.


----------



## cnet24

Prospect said:


> Any suggestions on how to align the two nozzles on the boom when building it? So one isn't sitting at 2 o'clock and the other at 2:15 rotationally on the boom. I know I'm not the only anal one out there. I've read your posts.


When building mine I lay the boom on the floor (level) and make sure the nozzles are even. If they are not aligned, there will be a gap between the nozzle and floor. You can adjust up or down from there until the boom lays flat.


----------



## BrainBailey

This thread is fantastic and I'm looking forward to doing my own build. There's so many variants and options. Anyway to sticky some of the more detailed information as a resource when people are actually doing their builds?


----------



## jmmtjoy

Added the drain plug and it turned out awesome. FYI, a 2-3/8" hole saw is perfect.


----------



## bmodrow

Why would you not just unscrew the existing mainfold suction fitting? This newer model was modified so you can use that for your drain.


----------



## BadDogPSD

bmodrow said:


> Why would you not just unscrew the existing mainfold suction fitting? This newer model was modified so you can use that for your drain.


This is what I do, works well.


----------



## Mewwwda

There is a used "very good" condition sprayer for sale on Amazon for $250 if anyone is interested. From Amazon: "Small cosmetic imperfection on top, front, or sides. Item will come repackaged."

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-97902-Battery-Operated-Translucent/dp/B07ZJKQ9BT


----------



## Airbender

I got this last fall, and used it a few times. This seems like a beast.

Finally got around to the TulsaFan's mods, and the boom spray output is significantly improved. 
They moved up the on/off switch, in the newer version, so the motorbike switch is thus far not necessary.

Now, just need to figure out the proper nozzle orientation, and reckon will have to play around with it some more.


----------



## Adrian82

I just purchased one from Lowes for $310 including tax after applying a 10% coupon. The unit should arrive in a few days. Most likely, I will put the Chapin backpack up for sale to recoup some cost.

$320 - original
$5 - Ebay coupon fee
($32) - 10% coupon
----------------
$293 - Unit Cost
$17 - Tax
----------------
$310 Total


----------



## Mewwwda

Got my 2 nozzle setup and kill switch mods finished tonight. Still a little left to tighten up. They sent me orange tubing for some reason, but it adds a little character, I think, and at least I won't have to worry about Prodiamine staining the clear tube 😂

Ran a few gallons of water through it and noticed that when I stop spraying, the nozzles drip... anyone know how to stop this?


----------



## mals

Picked up a Chapin 97902 last weekend off Craigslist for $100. The previous owner replaced the Chapin nozzle with an XR1104 Teejet tip, but made no other mods to it. He'd only used it last season for 4 applications of N-Ext products. He liked it, but opted to upgrade to a towable sprayer based on his yard size.

In doing a little research before I bought it, I found this thread. The fact that there was such a community built around making this sprayer even more useful and user friendly sealed the deal.

I used it as I bought it last weekend. I first filled the tank and added my Sea Kelp mix to it so I could calibrate the total flow based on my pace without worry of over applying any products. Turned out I used exactly 9 gallons to cover my yard. I then mixed up an application of Prodiamine in 9 gallons of water. It was a pleasure to use, and even with the single spray tip, I was done in less than half the time it has taken in the past with my Husqvarna 4-Gallon backpack sprayer.

I'm now putting together my order for the parts to mod the boom. Odd to think that I am going to spend more on upgrades than I did for the sprayer, but since I am moving to a mostly liquid program this year I think it is well worth the investment.



bmodrow said:


>


@bmodrow - Did you cover the button wire with that braided sleeve yourself, or did you find one that came like that? Either way, it adds a nice polish to the install.


----------



## bmodrow

@mals Sorry for the late reply. Yes I covered the wires myself with the braided sleeve.


----------



## bmodrow

@Mewwwda The Teejet AI nozzles will occassionally drip when the pump is shut off. This is normal and partly due to larger droplet size. The AI nozzles are for getting product to the soil such as pre-m or biostims. The XR nozzles are for foliar application such as herbicides or fert.


----------



## Adrian82

So Annoyed!!! - Mostly work-related.

I put the 97902 together a few days ago. Today, I wanted to test the unit only to realize that the unit will not cut on. The battery indicator is full. I swap the wiring harness leads on the switch. I am purchasing a multimeter to test the battery and the switch.

I connected the wiring leads to each other and they did not activate the unit.


----------



## Airbender

Adrian82 said:


> ... only to realize that the unit will not cut on. The battery indicator is full.


Check if you are using the Spot Sprayer.

If the dial is set to Spot Spray, then you need to press the wand lever to begin spraying. In this mode, pressing the level will activate the pump.

Otherwise, it seems like the pump won't turn on,

Hope this helps,


----------



## Adrian82

Airbender said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... only to realize that the unit will not cut on. The battery indicator is full.
> 
> 
> 
> Check if you are using the Spot Sprayer.
> 
> If the dial is set to Spot Spray, then you need to press the wand lever to begin spraying. In this mode, pressing the level will activate the pump.
> 
> Otherwise, it seems like the pump won't turn on,
> 
> Hope this helps,
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. I toggled the boom/sprayer and there was no change with the unit.

Edit
Just tested the unit with volt meter. The battery is good. The switch terminals have no voltage when the battery is connected.


----------



## Adrian82

I was a lil reluctant, but I opened the back of the unit and discovered the switch lead was disconnected. After connecting the lead the unit is operating.

The rest of parts of coming for the dual boom mod so I will put it back together sometime soon.


----------



## Rowdy

On the original boom configuration for the 97902, does anyone know the diameter of the vertical adjustment bar?
I'm thinking of using a crossover clamp to attach the horizontal boom for a 2 sprayer setup.


----------



## bmodrow

Rowdy said:


> On the original boom configuration for the 97902, does anyone know the diameter of the vertical adjustment bar?
> I'm thinking of using a crossover clamp to attach the horizontal boom for a 2 sprayer setup.


@Rowdy Honestly, mounting with this clamp is the way to go. It is very solid once installed. Get the two pack.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0791NB4FM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_A266NFG4AB8H9G0YBNYD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## williams6966

I have one for sale already modded with the boom and AI nozzles if anyone is interested email me
[email protected]


----------



## Owens01

Hi all. I just ordered this push sprayer from amazon for like $250 which seems to be a pretty good price compared to everywhere else right now. Anywhere i can get some step by step instructions on how to make a 3/4 nozzle boom? I have went through the thread and seen the part numbers and what not. I am not very handy, and really like all the mods seen in this thread. Appreciate any help!


----------



## Rowdy

Yea I jumped on that price as well. Boom pieces are in the mail. Also as @Owens01 requested, some steps would be helpful...and another thing I'm wondering...what is the best way to figure out the spacing on your passes using the boom? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LawnSolo

I ended up buying the Chapin 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand

I have yet to put it together but I think it's going to work just fine with the 2 nozzles.


----------



## Rowdy

Another question, how is everyone tracking their walking speed when spraying?


----------



## Mewwwda

@Owens01 


TulsaFan said:


> *Parts List:* (Most of these parts ideas came from other members who purchased and assembled their booms before I even purchased my Chapin.)
> 
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies (They have a single 3/8" hose shank): 22251-311-375-NYB
> (2) Nozzles for contact products: TeeJet XRC11004VS
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products: TeeJet AIC11004VS
> Strainers: TeeJet 8079-PP-50
> (2) TeeJet Clamps: QJ111HP34 (This clamp is for 1" O.D. tubing. It provides more height for your sprayer tip. Also, it took longer to get this part than anything else.)
> (1) 3/4" Stainless Steel Tube 24" (You may want a 1" O.D. tube? Otherwise you can use the left over rubber spacers from the clamp mounting kit)
> (1) Barb Ball Valves (2 pack)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.
> (1) Aluminum Plate (2 pack in case want to help out a TLFer)
> (1) (You need 9) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps
> (1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
> (1) Red hose 3/8" I.D. with 5/8" O.D.
> 1' of Clear hose
> (1) Hillman 2-Pack Small-in Black Plastic Caps
> (2) Stainless Hillman 1/4-20 x 2-in Socket-Cap Anchor Bolt  (This barely works...A 2.25" or 2.5" would have worked better)
> (2) 1/4 in.-20 tpi x 1-1/2 in. Stainless-Steel Socket Cap Screw
> (2) Packs (You need 4 total) Total 1/4 in.-20 tpi Coarse Stainless-Steel Nylon Lock Nut (3/Pack)
> (1) (You need (4) total) 1/4 in. Stainless-Steel Flat Washer (6-Pack)
> Also, (1) Hillman 5 Count 6mm to 1 x 40 mm Pan-Head Zinc-Plated Phillips-Drive Metric Machine Screw  The black boom holder that attached to my tank had (2) 45mm screws and was very loose.
> 
> Dead man's switch addition:
> (1) Start Switch
> (1) Stainless Steel U Bolt
> (1) Package Spade Terminals I used (2) of the blue ones and filed them down so they would be 3/16". Therefore, I would not have to modify the original cable. I just unplugged from the original switch and hooked up my new switch. The sprayer will only work when the red button is pushed in.
> (2) Black zip ties
> 
> Tools: $70 drill press with 5/8" & 5/16" bits, PVC cutters to cut the hoses, flat file to file down the 1/4" male spade connectors.
> 
> Total cost for boom: Approximately $174 before taxes which is much more than others paid for their original Chapins. :shock: (A variation of the boom could be built a lot cheaper without stainless steel parts or a different mount)
> 
> My 97900 was purchased late in the 2017 season from Northern Tools for $200. So, $374 isn't too bad for something that I enjoyed assembling and should use for several years to come. (FWIW...I don't have a Lesco spreader. So, a spreader-mate was not even an option or consideration.)
> 
> I hope this info helps!!!


----------



## Mewwwda

I have the switch that is linked here. I didn't really pay attention to how this switch functions at the time, but it only turns the motor on when the button is being pressed and kills it when the button is released. Anyone know of another switch that when the button is depressed it turns the motor on and stays on until it is pressed again? I feel like this would be a better upgrade to replace the stock switch for 2 reasons:

One is the obvious being the entire time you are spraying you have to keep your thumb on the button.

Second is in order to operate the spot spray wand, you also have to keep the button pressed, which defeats the purpose of having a long hose attached to it because you can't walk away from the sprayer itself and spot spray.

I think I can wire the old switch back in line with the new one to accomplish how I really want it to function, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Owens01

Mewwwda said:


> @Owens01
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Parts List:* (Most of these parts ideas came from other members who purchased and assembled their booms before I even purchased my Chapin.)
> 
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies (They have a single 3/8" hose shank): 22251-311-375-NYB
> (2) Nozzles for contact products: TeeJet XRC11004VS
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products: TeeJet AIC11004VS
> Strainers: TeeJet 8079-PP-50
> (2) TeeJet Clamps: QJ111HP34 (This clamp is for 1" O.D. tubing. It provides more height for your sprayer tip. Also, it took longer to get this part than anything else.)
> (1) 3/4" Stainless Steel Tube 24" (You may want a 1" O.D. tube? Otherwise you can use the left over rubber spacers from the clamp mounting kit)
> (1) Barb Ball Valves (2 pack)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.
> (1) Aluminum Plate (2 pack in case want to help out a TLFer)
> (1) (You need 9) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps
> (1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
> (1) Red hose 3/8" I.D. with 5/8" O.D.
> 1' of Clear hose
> (1) Hillman 2-Pack Small-in Black Plastic Caps
> (2) Stainless Hillman 1/4-20 x 2-in Socket-Cap Anchor Bolt  (This barely works...A 2.25" or 2.5" would have worked better)
> (2) 1/4 in.-20 tpi x 1-1/2 in. Stainless-Steel Socket Cap Screw
> (2) Packs (You need 4 total) Total 1/4 in.-20 tpi Coarse Stainless-Steel Nylon Lock Nut (3/Pack)
> (1) (You need (4) total) 1/4 in. Stainless-Steel Flat Washer (6-Pack)
> Also, (1) Hillman 5 Count 6mm to 1 x 40 mm Pan-Head Zinc-Plated Phillips-Drive Metric Machine Screw  The black boom holder that attached to my tank had (2) 45mm screws and was very loose.
> 
> Dead man's switch addition:
> (1) Start Switch
> (1) Stainless Steel U Bolt
> (1) Package Spade Terminals I used (2) of the blue ones and filed them down so they would be 3/16". Therefore, I would not have to modify the original cable. I just unplugged from the original switch and hooked up my new switch. The sprayer will only work when the red button is pushed in.
> (2) Black zip ties
> 
> Tools: $70 drill press with 5/8" & 5/16" bits, PVC cutters to cut the hoses, flat file to file down the 1/4" male spade connectors.
> 
> Total cost for boom: Approximately $174 before taxes which is much more than others paid for their original Chapins. :shock: (A variation of the boom could be built a lot cheaper without stainless steel parts or a different mount)
> 
> My 97900 was purchased late in the 2017 season from Northern Tools for $200. So, $374 isn't too bad for something that I enjoyed assembling and should use for several years to come. (FWIW...I don't have a Lesco spreader. So, a spreader-mate was not even an option or consideration.)
> 
> I hope this info helps!!!
Click to expand...

I have seen the item list, thanks btw just saved it. But i really have no idea how to put it all together, that's the issue. Lol


----------



## bmodrow

Mewwwda said:


> I have the switch that is linked here. I didn't really pay attention to how this switch functions at the time, but it only turns the motor on when the button is being pressed and kills it when the button is released. Anyone know of another switch that when the button is depressed it turns the motor on and stays on until it is pressed again? I feel like this would be a better upgrade to replace the stock switch for 2 reasons:
> 
> One is the obvious being the entire time you are spraying you have to keep your thumb on the button.
> 
> Second is in order to operate the spot spray wand, you also have to keep the button pressed, which defeats the purpose of having a long hose attached to it because you can't walk away from the sprayer itself and spot spray.
> 
> I think I can wire the old switch back in line with the new one to accomplish how I really want it to function, just haven't gotten around to it.


@Mewwwda You do not get rid of the original switch. You use the existing switch for the spray wand. The momentary pusbutton gets wired in parallel with the existing switch for use with the spray boom.

All this information and variations of the modification are covered at great lengths in this thread. To any of you that are inspired to upgrade your 97902 please take the time to read this thread in its entirety. It's all here.


----------



## bmodrow

Rowdy said:


> Another question, how is everyone tracking their walking speed when spraying?


@Rowdy Fill your sprayer with water and perform a calibration just as you would with any other sprayer except you will collect water from both nozzles. I can can comfortably walk with the red 11004 teejets and put down one gallon per 1000sqft.

Practice spraying with water in the street or on your driveway. You want to slightly overlap your previous pass. You can also mark off a 1000sqft area and practice putting down 1 gallon in the time you calculated doing your calibration.


----------



## Adrian82

Owens01 said:


> Mewwwda said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Owens01
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Parts List:* (Most of these parts ideas came from other members who purchased and assembled their booms before I even purchased my Chapin.)
> 
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies (They have a single 3/8" hose shank): 22251-311-375-NYB
> (2) Nozzles for contact products: TeeJet XRC11004VS
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products: TeeJet AIC11004VS
> Strainers: TeeJet 8079-PP-50
> (2) TeeJet Clamps: QJ111HP34 (This clamp is for 1" O.D. tubing. It provides more height for your sprayer tip. Also, it took longer to get this part than anything else.)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.
> (2) Packs (You need 4 total) Total 1/4 in.-20 tpi Coarse Stainless-Steel Nylon Lock Nut (3/Pack)
> (1) (You need (4) total) 1/4 in. Stainless-Steel Flat Washer (6-Pack)
> 2' of Clear hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen the item list, thanks btw just saved it. But i really have no idea how to put it all together, that's the issue. Lol
Click to expand...

I just purchased mine and put it together a few weeks ago. I used a 24 inch HD 3/4 PVC Pipe .
I ordered the TeeJet TT11004-VP  because I am not a fan of the XRC drift with my windy conditions. 
I am positive these are all the parts I used.
I just used pictures of other's builds for a reference.
I used the following image as my reference build:


----------



## Owens01

Adrian82 said:


> Owens01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mewwwda said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Owens01
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the item list, thanks btw just saved it. But i really have no idea how to put it all together, that's the issue. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just purchased mine and put it together a few weeks ago. I used a 24 inch HD 3/4 PVC Pipe .
> I ordered the TeeJet TT11004-VP  because I am not a fan of the XRC drift with my windy conditions.
> I am positive these are all the parts I used.
> I just used pictures of other's builds for a reference.
> I used the following image as my reference build:
Click to expand...

I appreciate it. Mine will be here this week, so i plan on attempting the build this weekend.


----------



## Rowdy

Adrian82 said:


> Owens01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mewwwda said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Owens01
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the item list, thanks btw just saved it. But i really have no idea how to put it all together, that's the issue. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just purchased mine and put it together a few weeks ago. I used a 24 inch HD 3/4 PVC Pipe .
> I ordered the TeeJet TT11004-VP  because I am not a fan of the XRC drift with my windy conditions.
> I am positive these are all the parts I used.
> I just used pictures of other's builds for a reference.
> I used the following image as my reference build:
Click to expand...

So how do you use the Turbojet nozzles with these nozzle bodies? Is there a cap we need to buy?


----------



## Adrian82

Rowdy said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owens01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the item list, thanks btw just saved it. But i really have no idea how to put it all together, that's the issue. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased mine and put it together a few weeks ago. I used a 24 inch HD 3/4 PVC Pipe .
> I ordered the TeeJet TT11004-VP  because I am not a fan of the XRC drift with my windy conditions.
> I am positive these are all the parts I used.
> I just used pictures of other's builds for a reference.
> I used the following image as my reference build:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you use the Turbojet nozzles with these nozzle bodies? Is there a cap we need to buy?
Click to expand...

Good question, because I assumed my caps from backpack build will work. @Ware do we need a special cap for the turbojet tips?

Caps: General | Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar | Blanket Soil Treatment
Make sure you have the gaskets - recommend some extras.


----------



## Airbender

If anyone in the Milwaukee area is contemplating getting a spreader, also consider the DIY version being sold by @Steely.

That thread is at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=27259


----------



## Ware

This has been mentioned in the Hot Deals thread, but for those who don't follow it - the Chapin 97902 has been at $267 on Amazon for the last day or so.


----------



## Rowdy

Adrian82 said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased mine and put it together a few weeks ago. I used a 24 inch HD 3/4 PVC Pipe .
> I ordered the TeeJet TT11004-VP  because I am not a fan of the XRC drift with my windy conditions.
> I am positive these are all the parts I used.
> I just used pictures of other's builds for a reference.
> I used the following image as my reference build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you use the Turbojet nozzles with these nozzle bodies? Is there a cap we need to buy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question, because I assumed my caps from backpack build will work. @Ware do we need a special cap for the turbojet tips?
> 
> Caps: General | Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar | Blanket Soil Treatment
> Make sure you have the gaskets - recommend some extras.
Click to expand...

And the Turbojet nozzles just fit inside those caps?


----------



## Adrian82

Rowdy said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you use the Turbojet nozzles with these nozzle bodies? Is there a cap we need to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, because I assumed my caps from backpack build will work. @Ware do we need a special cap for the turbojet tips?
> 
> Caps: General | Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar | Blanket Soil Treatment
> Make sure you have the gaskets - recommend some extras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Turbojet nozzles just fit inside those caps?
Click to expand...

The white caps will work per the guide. Remember the gaskets.


----------



## Ware

Adrian82 said:


> The white caps will work per the guide. Remember the gaskets.


Yep, this table shows which caps fit which nozzle series. I think this is a newer version.


----------



## somathnao

Thank you all for this thread with the material list and pictures.

I completed my assembly for the modified Chapin 97902 24v this afternoon. Very happy with it, can't wait to use it.


----------



## LawnSolo

I finally put mine together as well 



https://i.imgur.com/3FvoVdY.mp4

Sorry if this post is too long but I think this will help future buyers thinking on installing a kill switch.

The cable from the pump is 18 gauge. In case you were wondering.

Below I'm posting some pictures of how I did the wiring and it worked like a charm.



So as you can see here I'm tapping the 2 wires going to the main on/off switch. So I can also use the kill switch on demand.






Now I have the main switch and the kill switch all connected.




Here I'm testing the switches 

https://i.imgur.com/KUobZ1g.mp4


----------



## somathnao

Anyone know how many gallons this sprayer will pump out on a full battery before the battery drains?

I keep seeing reviews to not let this battery drain and to keep it on the charger? Has anyone had issues with the battery for this sprayer?


----------



## LawnSolo

somathnao said:


> Anyone know how many gallons this sprayer will pump out on a full battery before the battery drains?
> 
> I keep seeing reviews to not let this battery drain and to keep it on the charger? Has anyone had issues with the battery for this sprayer?


I have done 24 gallons on a single charge and still had more than half battery left.


----------



## Carmelmatt317

Has anyone else had issues with having to reprime the pump after cleaning? I have to take the top line off the pump and pour water into it to get the pump to start actually pumping again sometimes. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Airbender

somathnao said:


> Anyone know how many gallons this sprayer will pump out on a full battery before the battery drains?
> 
> I keep seeing reviews to not let this battery drain and to keep it on the charger? Has anyone had issues with the battery for this sprayer?


I've ran out of charge after 30+ gallons. i.e. after spraying two full tanks, and it stalled towards the end of the third.

Thus far I haven't heard the bit about not letting the battery drain. I've let the battery drain couple of times, and no adverse effect was noticed.

What I've heard and know is -> After the battery is charged, one should remove the battery (physically) from the charger, instead of just unplugging the charger. The charger has a LED indicator to indicate the charge. If the charger is unplugged, and the battery is left in the charger - it will power that LED, and that LED will remain lit till the battery is completely drained.


----------



## Kevbell

I received my sprayer the other day. Put it together today. all except the wand, which was broken when I opened the box. Chapin and a new one is being sent to me. I ordered it from Amazon last week when they were around $265.

A couple questions, please. If I use the check valve bodies with the shut off on the top, (can't find the item # now), Will that eliminate the need for the two barbed ball-valves?

I am so completely confused about the dead man switch. Or rather, how to connect it to the original switch. I'm not electrically minded at all. do you tie it into the original switch, then just use it instead of the original? And is the button a click-on, click-off switch, or do you have to keep it pressed the entire time walking?

I'm going to use to QJ-111 3/4 round mounts for the bodies. Also use the ATV light bar mounts for the 3/4" pvc pipe holding everything together. 5/8 od/3/8 id reinforced tubing, a barbed T, and some home clamps. I thinking of using the constant tension clamps instead of the screw down alligator clamps.

So....
barbed tee, vinyl tubing, hose clamps, tee-jet valve bodies with check valve and shut-off on top, (or ball valves).

I'll be spraying around 12,000 sf of lawn. I'm stoked not to have to refill and lug around my SprayersPlus 105Ex.

So for the kill switch, did you go below the factory switch and splice in the kill switch? I really don't know about this!!

Anyway, I'm excited to get the next phase ordered and put together.

Dammit! Now I can't find my notes on the valves I was going to order. *SIGH* I know one member ordered a third set with a heavier drop due to his wind conditions, to cut down on drift. We're pretty breezy here all the time.

Oh yeah, are you guys ordering the 80 or 100 degree valves?

Well, that's enough for now. Thanks for listening.

Kevin


----------



## Adrian82

Hey,

I have this setup on my sprayer. 


During my first big spray, I noticed that a lot of the mixture was hitting the bottom of the boom and dripping down the middle. Is it anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

It shouldn't be hitting the boom at all, you may have a leak or loose fitting somewhere.


----------



## Adrian82

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> It shouldn't be hitting the boom at all, you may have a leak or loose fitting somewhere.


I ran a test and determined its water from the teejet that is angled toward the boom on the left, when standing in front of the unit.

Water from the left teejet is hitting the lower boom and hose.


----------



## Adrian82

I had the center clamps overhead. I rearranged the center clamp to underhead and I am getting immaterial splash on the bottom boom


----------



## robbybobby

Has anyone foregone the single hose option and ran it back into the tank for agitation or just cycling? I saw it mentioned once in the thread but havent seen as a part of anyones build. I have a backpack for spot spraying so I will never use it. 


Thinking of a top entry. Would this work?



Thanks!


----------



## burntfire

Looks like I may have to build my own since it can't be delivered here.. just like everything else!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

robbybobby said:


> Has anyone foregone the single hose option and ran it back into the tank for agitation or just cycling? I saw it mentioned once in the thread but havent seen as a part of anyones build. I have a backpack for spot spraying so I will never use it.
> 
> 
> Thinking of a top entry. Would this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I think your handle bars are upside down.

I have thought about using it as an agitation line but you would have to stop spraying as the pump won't run both.


----------



## LawnSolo

I'm loving my sprayer but it needs a good drain solution. I haven't figured out a good bulkhead fitting for this.


----------



## robbybobby

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone foregone the single hose option and ran it back into the tank for agitation or just cycling? I saw it mentioned once in the thread but havent seen as a part of anyones build. I have a backpack for spot spraying so I will never use it.
> 
> 
> Thinking of a top entry. Would this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your handle bars are upside down.
> 
> I have thought about using it as an agitation line but you would have to stop spraying as the pump won't run both.
Click to expand...

You're 100% correct on the handle bars, realized it after the original post ooops. Still testing out adding the momentary button stop.

Tracking that I wouldn't be able to run both. Thinking about doing a cam lock fitting to the tank. That way I can agitate when wanted or disconnect from the tank and have another cam fitting to a single nozzle sprayer.


----------



## Bean4Me

Man I really need to pick one of these up. I picked up a backpack sprayer and I really don't like it. It's heavy (maybe I'm a weakling) and I don't like not being able to see where my solution is at while I'm spraying. And lastly it'd be nice to not have to refill and get the whole yard sprayed in one mix.


----------



## LawnSolo

Bean4Me said:


> Man I really need to pick one of these up. I picked up a backpack sprayer and I really don't like it. It's heavy (maybe I'm a weakling) and I don't like not being able to see where my solution is at while I'm spraying. And lastly it'd be nice to not have to refill and get the whole yard sprayed in one mix.


It makes a huge difference. I started with a 4 gallons back pack sprayer and it was very time consuming. Not anymore 

However, draining this sprayer is quite a pain.


----------



## somathnao

https://kiturs.com/products/push-gallon-operated-battery-12-chapin-97902-sprayer?zenid=ko8hfj5kavfc40ugfdsnb9nh05

Am I seeing this right? $99?
Is this legit?


----------



## cnet24

somathnao said:


> https://kiturs.com/products/push-gallon-operated-battery-12-chapin-97902-sprayer?zenid=ko8hfj5kavfc40ugfdsnb9nh05
> 
> Am I seeing this right? $99?
> Is this legit?


That website does not seem legit.


----------



## uts

Has anyone tried upgrading the pump to run agitation or even a 4 nozzle setup like a spreader mate??


----------



## steffen707

I've got a 97902, the stock nozzle directs the droplets forward like a TK-VP floodjet.

I'm not looking to build a spray boom, just use a single nozzle with the stock setup

Do I need to use an angled adapter like this to work with nozzles that spray straight down like most of the TeeJets?

I feel like if you don't, the cone will end up spraying the sprayer and wheels.


like all the moded phots i've seen on this thread seem to just point straight down, but they do look to be like 4-6" forward of the stock location.



do they all use bars so they can rotate the nozzle slightly forward?


----------



## robbybobby

uts said:


> Has anyone tried upgrading the pump to run agitation or even a 4 nozzle setup like a spreader mate??


I think I saw one member run a 4 nozzle setup but you'd have to match the tips up to the 1gpm pump else you won't hit ideal PSI.

Ill set up the return here one day but I haven't yet.


----------



## steffen707

cnet24 said:


> Prospect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to align the two nozzles on the boom when building it? So one isn't sitting at 2 o'clock and the other at 2:15 rotationally on the boom. I know I'm not the only anal one out there. I've read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> When building mine I lay the boom on the floor (level) and make sure the nozzles are even. If they are not aligned, there will be a gap between the nozzle and floor. You can adjust up or down from there until the boom lays flat.
Click to expand...




Prospect said:


> Any suggestions on how to align the two nozzles on the boom when building it? So one isn't sitting at 2 o'clock and the other at 2:15 rotationally on the boom. I know I'm not the only anal one out there. I've read your posts.


hey @Prospect and @cnet24 , can you help me with this. feels like the stock setup would be clocked vertically with the top pointed to 12 oclock and bottom pointed to 6 oclock (but it throws the liquid forward). With all these boom setups i've been seeing, it looks like the bottoms are tipped forward (tops tipped backwards). I'm assuming this is done so that the spray pattern doesn't spray the wheels of the sprayer.

Can you help me understand this?


----------



## cnet24

@steffen707 the reason it looks tilted forward is because the sprayer sits tilted back toward the operator in a resting position. Once I tip my sprayer upward and begin spraying, my nozzles move to the correct orientation and spray directly in front of the tires


----------



## steffen707

cnet24 said:


> @steffen707 the reason it looks tilted forward is because the sprayer sits tilted back toward the operator in a resting position. Once I tip my sprayer upward and begin spraying, my nozzles move to the correct orientation and spray directly in front of the tires


Well that makes sense. guess i need to do some measuring.


----------



## LawnSolo

This Sprayer is begging for a drain system. So far I have been using a manual syphon and it's a pain.


----------



## LawnSolo

This Sprayer is begging for a drain system. So far I have been using a manual syphon and it's a pain.


----------



## Camman595

I'm interested in the Chapin 97902 sprayer (with mods) and trying to find out if it is still well regarded or if there is a newer/better unit out there.

I have a 3200sf lawn and currently use a Sprayers Plus 2gal battery sprayer. It works well, but I would like to be able to spray the yard without having to refill. I considered a 4gal backpack sprayer, but it would also be nice to be able to spray the bio-stems with enough water that they don't need to be watered in afterward.

The Chapin 97902 looks like it would be great (for my situation) with a two nozzle boom and a dead man's switch. The price has doubled since this thread started, but if it would fit my needs, it would be worth it.

On a side note, I have a Lesco 80# spreader and would be willing to invest in a DIY version of the Spreader-Mate (I cannot afford the real thing) if there is a list of parts and suppliers I can refrence.


----------



## steffen707

Can somebody tell me if this part QJ111HP34 from the official Tulsafan list actually does have a 90degree bend like the moded sprayers show? I want the extra height. not the straight thing thats showed here.


----------



## TulsaFan

My list had the 90° bend part. I think that listing is just showing the wrong pic.


----------



## steffen707

TulsaFan said:


> My list had the 90° bend part. I think that listing is just showing the wrong pic.


yeah, that's what i'm hoping. Well i ordered 2 anyways. we'll see what they look like in a week or so.


----------



## steffen707

Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900 (His parts list was based on the many posts of anybody on TLF Chapin thread back then); however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.

I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's parts list.

I tweaked things to only get parts from 3 places:Amazon, Sprayerdepot and Menards. You can substitute Lowes/Home Depot/Ace, ect for Menards parts.

This is the parts list I used today to modify mine. Cost: $113.88 as of 6.27.21

*Sprayer Depot Parts:*
(2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies:Teejet 22251-311-375-NYB(They have a single 3/8" hose shank)
(2) Nozzles for contact products:TeeJet XRC11004VS (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
(2) Nozzles for systemic products:TeeJet AIC11004VS  (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
(2) 50 Micron Strainers:Teejet 8079PP50
(2) Teejet Clamps QJ111HP34 (This clamp does have the 90deg bend, though Sprayerdepot's photo shows it's straight)
24" 3/8" ID Clear hose(Original list had 2 different hose types, but I had no issue just using the clear.

*Amazon Parts:*
(1) Barb Ball Valves (3 pack)(only need 2, but the 3 pack was cheaper than other 2 packs)
(1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) (Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.) 
(1) Box of (10) recision Brand - 33040 M6S Micro Seal, Worm Gear Hose Clamp, 5/16" - 7/8" (Pack of 10) (You need 9, but I used 10, i'll show below ) 
(1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee

*Menards Parts:*
(1) 3/4" EMT conduit need to cut down to 22" (Others have used PVC, dowel, pipe.)
(2) 6mm x 35mm Hex Cap Coarse Bolt (Has to be 35mm or more, factory bolt was 6mm, so this fits the hole well.)
(1) 2-pack 6mm-1.00 Flange Lock Nut (Don't need flange, but its better in my opinion. Could use normal lock nut)
(1) 2-pack 6mm x 18mm Fender Washers (Need fender as hole in mount is bigger than bolt.)


----------



## steffen707

Do yourself a favor and ditch the stock single jet. It sucks. I wasted money on a "better" $35 single jet that sprayed forward like stock. Its water droplets were much bigger, but still SUCKS compared to the 2 Teejet mod.

Then I found out you can just use Teejet's in the stock Chapin jet holder. So I bought 2 different jet types with 3 different colors........Waste of Money and time. The 2 red jets with the stock 40psi Chapin pump just seem to work nicely together. At a normal pace for my 5'7" self, i can put down 1 gallon in 1000sf comfortably. Not too slow, not too fast.

See the Teejet Thread if you wanna screw around with more/less output, but i'd just start with the reds and if you want faster/slower, buy new ones. Don't waste money out of the gate buying multiple colors like I did.

I used the Amazon mounts in the downward direction, and the Teejet clamps in the upward direction. This gave me about 20" ground to spray tip which is what the 110degree Teejet spray tips are supposed to be at.

I used 6inches of electrical tape, cut in half and wrapped the bolt. This was just enough to shim the bolt to fit into the mount body.


Notice the bolt all lose on left side with no tape. Probably wouldn't be a problem, but it didn't take long with the tape.


The mount kit from Amazon has 3 rubber grips. I used the small half moon grips for the Amazon mount and the 3/4" EMT.
I discarded the larger half moon grips.

*This next part may be unnecessary. You can crank down the metal screwhead bolt and it'll grip the pipe, but it was damn near bottomed out when I did that. I figured some added cushion would help.*

I used the flat strip of rubber for the Teejet clamp around the 3/4"EMT. You have to cut a bit off so it doesn't wrap around itself. Get the diaphram thing into the 90deg teejet clamp, next slide the rubber strip inbetween the 2 metal halves. pry open the metal tabs to slide over the EMT conduit. now rotate to desired orientation. I used channel locks to squeeze the two halves together so I could start the screw in.

*The next phots is horrible with the bikes in the background. I'll snap a new pic soon for better clarity.*



Recently another member showed how he shimmed the back legs about 1.5" to re-mark where the gallons were while he was in spraying stance. Another informed me that the nozzles may look clocked forward when its resting on the ground, but in the spraying stance (Handlebar roughly 1.5" higher. I used a 2x4 to simulate) They actually spray directly down.


So I made mine like his.



Space the 2 nozzles 20" apart. Mount them.
Now start assembling the hoses/clamps/ball valves and the Tee. The ball valves are nice when you want to only spray one side. Practicing on my driveway, i would start the edge with a half pass (only 1 ball valve open), then come back with a full pass overlapping the first half pass. This gave me a consistent evaporation across the driveway test 20' x 50' area. Your mileage may vary.

Here's the final look. I used the 10th clamp on the middle of the black hose above the hole in the Chapin front mount. This way I didn't cut any of the hose (for possible future mods if I need the length.)It also gives a nice gradual bend on the black hose.


----------



## TulsaFan

steffen707 said:


> Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900; however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.
> 
> I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's coattails.


The list that I made was from the help of those who assembled their Chapins before mine. I think *gene_stl* asked for a materials list. It is not my design, but the collective of TLF.


----------



## steffen707

TulsaFan said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900; however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.
> 
> I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's coattails.
> 
> 
> 
> The list that I made was from the help of those who assembled their Chapins before mine. I think *gene_stl* asked for a materials list. It is not my design, but the collective of TLF.
Click to expand...

Good point. I do remember reading you had said this way back in 2018 as well. Thanks to all who collectively posted on this topic.

After making my spray bar mods I practiced in the driveway. Sprays more accurately, the nozzles only dripped a few times for me instead of a bunch with the stock one. Well worth the ~$114 upgrade IMO.


----------



## TulsaFan

steffen707 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900; however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.
> 
> I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's coattails.
> 
> 
> 
> The list that I made was from the help of those who assembled their Chapins before mine. I think *gene_stl* asked for a materials list. It is not my design, but the collective of TLF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. I do remember reading you had said this way back in 2018 as well. Thanks to all who collectively posted on this topic.
> 
> After making my spray bar mods I practiced in the driveway. Sprays more accurately, the nozzles only dripped a few times for me instead of a bunch with the stock one. Well worth the ~$114 upgrade IMO.
Click to expand...

Definitely not looking for any type of credit. Otherwise, I would have a Youtube lawn channel and be selling snake oil products that make all the difference in the world to my lawn! :lol:

Of course, I am not judging any of the Youtube lurkers who come on to TLF for the next video idea!


----------



## gutowscr471

@steffen707 With your setup, do you find the spray landing on the tire treads as you walk forward? I'm really interested in trying this out, but worried more spray would get on the tires just by simply walking forward with those nozzles straight down.


----------



## steffen707

gutowscr471 said:


> @steffen707 With your setup, do you find the spray landing on the tire treads as you walk forward? I'm really interested in trying this out, but worried more spray would get on the tires just by simply walking forward with those nozzles straight down.


The foliar spray nozzles didn't like the slight wind I had. I'll report back after I spray with the other tips. At my speed I don't think a lot hot on the tires.


----------



## gutowscr471

steffen707 said:


> gutowscr471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 With your setup, do you find the spray landing on the tire treads as you walk forward? I'm really interested in trying this out, but worried more spray would get on the tires just by simply walking forward with those nozzles straight down.
> 
> 
> 
> The foliar spray nozzles didn't like the slight wind I had. I'll report back after I spray with the other tips. At my speed I don't think a lot hot on the tires.
Click to expand...

@steffen707 
I'm testing with the existing body using different jets. Was planning on xr11004 for PGR/Iron/etc and the TT11004 for soil app like pre-e. Both so far have good coverage from a single head, but A LOT of drift. Also will need at least two heads with these tips so the pump doesn't keep cycling. Yesterday I picked up a few TF-VP for larger droplets and to throw the spray out in front of the boom. Initial test was pretty good, but need to try it more. Interested to know your findings


----------



## Airbender

Does anyone have a suggestion for an equivalent or replacement part for this 3-way valve?



It is just not the lever, the valve itself is broken and leaks. Have already requested a replacement from Chapin but that will take weeks.


----------



## LawnSolo

Airbender said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for an equivalent or replacement part for this 3-way valve?
> 
> 
> 
> It is just not the lever, the valve itself is broken and leaks. Have already requested a replacement from Chapin but that will take weeks.


Oh wow! I would bypass the valve and bridge the hoses to go straight to the boom. 
This while you get the replacement part.


----------



## MrM5J21

@lawnsolo

Did you have to do anything special to attach the 2 nozzle poly boom or did it just attach to the stock barb nozzle? I bought the 3 nozzle poly boom and it's not connecting. I thought they where the same and wonder now if I have to do something different?

Thanks for the help.



LawnSolo said:


> I finally put mine together as well
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3FvoVdY.mp4
> 
> Sorry if this post is too long but I think this will help future buyers thinking on installing a kill switch.
> 
> The cable from the pump is 18 gauge. In case you were wondering.
> 
> Below I'm posting some pictures of how I did the wiring and it worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see here I'm tapping the 2 wires going to the main on/off switch. So I can also use the kill switch on demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have the main switch and the kill switch all connected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I'm testing the switches
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/KUobZ1g.mp4


----------



## LawnSolo

@MrM5J21 I did nothing special however it was hard to screw it. Almost like it was not the right thread but once I applied some extra force, everything came into place.


----------



## gutowscr471

LawnSolo said:


> @MrM5J21 I did nothing special however it was hard to screw it. Almost like it was not the right thread but once I applied some extra force, everything came into place.


@MrM5J21 @LawnSolo 
Do you have the part number for those 2 and 3 nozzle booms that attach to to the stock threads?


----------



## LawnSolo

gutowscr471 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MrM5J21 I did nothing special however it was hard to screw it. Almost like it was not the right thread but once I applied some extra force, everything came into place.
> 
> 
> 
> @MrM5J21 @LawnSolo
> Do you have the part number for those 2 and 3 nozzle booms that attach to to the stock threads?
Click to expand...

This is what I bought plus the Teejet nozzles and accessories 
https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html

https://www.domyown.com/chapin-cf-valve-kit-with-adapter-red-model-68501-p-15162.html


----------



## MrM5J21

@gutowscr471 @LawnSolo

I got the 3 nozzle 6-7781 on. It did take extra force and doesn't quite feel right but no leaks. Them the battery died. So I'll be trying it out tomorrow.



gutowscr471 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MrM5J21 I did nothing special however it was hard to screw it. Almost like it was not the right thread but once I applied some extra force, everything came into place.
> 
> 
> 
> @MrM5J21 @LawnSolo
> Do you have the part number for those 2 and 3 nozzle booms that attach to to the stock threads?
Click to expand...


----------



## LawnSolo

@MrM5J21 It seems to me you have the nozzles too low mine are between the 7" and 8" mark.

Also I'm not sure from the picture but it looks like the middle nozzle is spraying the outside side of the tank?

One more thing to mention it looks like you need to adjust the nozzles angle upward a little bit. I have mine upward so it compensates the angles when you lift the back while spraying.

I basically practiced with just water on my driveway to find the best spraying pattern.


----------



## MrM5J21

@LawnSolo the crap you see on the tank is from the stock tip.

I haven't adjusted it this was just the picture I took after I put it on. I'll work on that today



LawnSolo said:


> @MrM5J21 It seems to me you have the nozzles too low mine are between the 7" and 8" mark.
> 
> Also I'm not sure from the picture but it looks like the middle nozzle is spraying the outside side of the tank?
> 
> One more thing to mention it looks like you need to adjust the nozzles angle upward a little bit. I have mine upward so it compensates the angles when you lift the back while spraying.
> 
> I basically practiced with just water on my driveway to find the best spraying pattern.


----------



## gutowscr471

gutowscr471 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gutowscr471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 With your setup, do you find the spray landing on the tire treads as you walk forward? I'm really interested in trying this out, but worried more spray would get on the tires just by simply walking forward with those nozzles straight down.
> 
> 
> 
> The foliar spray nozzles didn't like the slight wind I had. I'll report back after I spray with the other tips. At my speed I don't think a lot hot on the tires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @steffen707
> I'm testing with the existing body using different jets. Was planning on xr11004 for PGR/Iron/etc and the TT11004 for soil app like pre-e. Both so far have good coverage from a single head, but A LOT of drift. Also will need at least two heads with these tips so the pump doesn't keep cycling. Yesterday I picked up a few TF-VP for larger droplets and to throw the spray out in front of the boom. Initial test was pretty good, but need to try it more. Interested to know your findings
Click to expand...

Well I sprayed my PGR and 12-0-0 Iron mix on my yard today using a single xr11004 tip @20" height. Based on driveway testing I get about 40" of good coverage and the outsides are a bit mixed results. If I say within two lawn stripes (21" reel cut) I get good coverage with some drift. Definitely going to make the dual spray boom hoping the lower PSI will decrease drift by having larger droplets. The cycling from the other day was because the tip was blocked. Cleaned out and now all good.


----------



## everytuesday

@steffen707 - I'm thinking about modding my chapin like you did, looks amazing nice job. I'm wondering if you have a pic or video of what the spray pattern looks like on the ground after pushing it.

Cheers,
Spencer


----------



## Spammage

Has anyone else had to change the pump. My first failed after about two years and every one since only seems to last a few sprays before failing. Have I mentioned how much I despise buying Chinese products??


----------



## steffen707

everytuesday said:


> @steffen707 - I'm thinking about modding my chapin like you did, looks amazing nice job. I'm wondering if you have a pic or video of what the spray pattern looks like on the ground after pushing it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Spencer


I don't off hand, but I can get something for ya this weekend.


----------



## everytuesday

steffen707 said:


> I don't off hand, but I can get something for ya this weekend.


Awesome thank you can't wait!


----------



## steffen707

everytuesday said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't off hand, but I can get something for ya this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thank you can't wait!
Click to expand...

@everytuesday i made a video for you. [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgEXOKa5NM[/media]
2 things. its best to already be moving when you turn on the sprayer or else you spray more at the starting spot.
the first nozzles mist with very little wind.

I want to try the turbo teejet's that @Ware discusses in this thread, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&hilit=chapin but need to get this i think "Automatic spray alignment with 25612-*-NYR Quick TeeJet® cap and gasket." If i do that, i'll take another video and post it for ya.

Also, sorry the looking down recording is crap. It was hard to walk my normal pace while holding the camera down and trying to get the spray pattern to show up. you'll get the idea.


----------



## LawnSolo

steffen707 said:


> everytuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't off hand, but I can get something for ya this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thank you can't wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @everytuesday i made a video for you. [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgEXOKa5NM[/media]
> 2 things. its best to already be moving when you turn on the sprayer or else you spray more at the starting spot.
> the first nozzles mist with very little wind.
> 
> I want to try the turbo teejet's that @Ware discusses in this thread, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&hilit=chapin but need to get this i think "Automatic spray alignment with 25612-*-NYR Quick TeeJet® cap and gasket." If i do that, i'll take another video and post it for ya.
> 
> Also, sorry the looking down recording is crap. It was hard to walk my normal pace while holding the camera down and trying to get the spray pattern to show up. you'll get the idea.
Click to expand...

Great coverage! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Looks great @steffen707!


----------



## everytuesday

@steffen707

Wow impressive custom build. I really appreciate taking the time to post that video! What walking speed do you think you're at to get 1 gallon per 1k ft?

I think with my setup I'm at 3mph - seems brisk and a lot of passes with just one nozzle, although it does lay down a solid pattern so I really appreciate the new battery setup vs a pump. I'll try and post a pic / video of what I'm currently using once it stops raining here in Georgia.

Thanks again!


----------



## steffen707

everytuesday said:


> @steffen707
> 
> Wow impressive custom build. I really appreciate taking the time to post that video! What walking speed do you think you're at to get 1 gallon per 1k ft?
> 
> I think with my setup I'm at 3mph - seems brisk and a lot of passes with just one nozzle, although it does lay down a solid pattern so I really appreciate the new battery setup vs a pump. I'll try and post a pic / video of what I'm currently using once it stops raining here in Georgia.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks, all I had to do was read through everybody else's posts and copy. =) I need to read up how people are using the push button. I was thinking of it acting like a kill switch to cut the sprayer during my turns, but I think others are using it a different way.

Right now I prepare for the stop, hang on tight with one hand, move other up to on/off switch to cut the power.

The brief searching I did didn't come up well for a nice handlebar push button "normally closed" switch. I know with a relay I can make a "normally open" one act the opposite, but then that's more components.


----------



## steffen707

Ware said:


> Looks great @steffen707!


Thank you!


----------



## MrM5J21

@LawnSolo

What size adapter did you get to use the tee jet nozzles. I only found 11/16th and 1/4



LawnSolo said:


> gutowscr471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MrM5J21 I did nothing special however it was hard to screw it. Almost like it was not the right thread but once I applied some extra force, everything came into place.
> 
> 
> 
> @MrM5J21 @LawnSolo
> Do you have the part number for those 2 and 3 nozzle booms that attach to to the stock threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I bought plus the Teejet nozzles and accessories
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-cf-valve-kit-with-adapter-red-model-68501-p-15162.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Airbender

Almost always, after filling in the tank for the second time, I have to tinker to get the liquid flow through the nozzles. If not, the pump just runs, and no liquid comes out. Tried waiting it out, but it seems likely due to trapped air. Does anyone else has similar issues?

Has anyone installed a bleeder to let any trapped air out?


----------



## steffen707

Airbender said:


> Almost always, after filling in the tank for the second time, I have to tinker to get the liquid flow through the nozzles. If not, the pump just runs, and no liquid comes out. Tried waiting it out, but it seems likely due to trapped air. Does anyone else has similar issues?
> 
> Has anyone installed a bleeder to let any trapped air out?


I HAVE THIS ISSUE!

I discovered a weird work around.

I'll spray product mix until the motor starts acting like its taking in air, then i'll shut it off immediately. Go put another 0.5-1 gallon or so in there and spray that until the motor makes a noise. Shut it off again. Put in like 1/2 gallon of fresh water and spray that out the *BOOM*, then put in another 1/2 gallon of fresh water and spray that through the *WAND*.

Now i've purged the boom and spray wand of product with fresh-ish water. Without doing this over and over to get every last molecule out, I think its mostly cleaned out. I only use my Chapin for fert, soil ammendments, possibly selective herbicide or insecticide/fungicide, but never Glyphosate/Round-up/non-selective herbicide. So i'm not worried if tiny bit of chemical gets added into the next spray.

This next step is *CRITICAL* i've found. Before the pump starts sucking in air for the final time I switch to the *BOOM*, keep spraying until the motor sounds like its taking in air and I can't tilt the unit anymore to get the water to slosh over the pickup. *THEN SHUT OFF THE MOTOR*. The less it sucks in air, the less pain in the but it'll be next time you use it.

Next time I need to use the unit I fill with 5 gallons of water and switch to the wand, turn it on and spray the water back into the tank, it takes a second or 2 and then it starts to flow. Once it flows through the wand, you can switch to boom and it'll work to the boom without bleeding, priming, ect.


1> I think that since the wand still has water primed through the whole hose, the pump is able to suck through the little bit of air and get the liquid flowing, so that you can switch to the boom.

Adding a wash out port would be ideal. (next mod)Once done spraying product, put in water, spray down inside, let run through boom and wand, open wash port, rinse out whole unit, then either the boom/wand are primed ready to go.

Next time I spray I'll make a quick video in case somebody can't follow my rambling.


----------



## Airbender

steffen707 said:


> ....
> I discovered a weird work around.
> ....


Thanks for the confirming. I will give your method a shot.

I usually tinker with the flow switch by selecting between boom or spot spray. Once, the liquid comes out of the spot/wand spray, then it seems to flow from for the boom as well.


----------



## Camman595

How many gallons per minute is the stock pump capable of? Has anyone upgraded the stock pump for more flow?


----------



## Spammage

Camman595 said:


> How many gallons per minute is the stock pump capable of? Has anyone upgraded the stock pump for more flow?


My first pump failed at about two years. I've since gone through 3 other pumps and have yet to find a better alternative. I just ordered a Delavan because the current pump is failing - almost like it's overheating - just shuts off and I repeatedly have to turn it back on. I probably did this 50-75 times over my last 5500sf spray. I did try the 1.2 GPM pumps that hit 85 psi. They work great once or twice though and then start having issues. I also blew the diaphragm out of one and blew the spray wand hose off with another while trying to use the spray wand with them. I'm open to any suggestions on this as well as I really like the sprayer, but this has become a non-stop issue for me recently.


----------



## Lebrown87

Thank you to everyone for all this good information. I got my sprayer from amazon yesterday. Got it from their warehouse deals so of course its missing parts and the drain barb is snapped off. A quick trip to tractor supply and I'm back in business. Going to mount the boom today and hopefully get everything running. I feel like I've learned so much from you guys already.


----------



## robbybobby

I do this as well. Works every time. Toggle to the wand and then back to boom.



Airbender said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I discovered a weird work around.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confirming. I will give your method a shot.
> 
> I usually tinker with the flow switch by selecting between boom or spot spray. Once, the liquid comes out of the spot/wand spray, then it seems to flow from for the boom as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## steffen707

robbybobby said:


> I do this as well. Works every time. Toggle to the wand and then back to boom.
> 
> 
> 
> Airbender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I discovered a weird work around.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confirming. I will give your method a shot.
> 
> I usually tinker with the flow switch by selecting between boom or spot spray. Once, the liquid comes out of the spot/wand spray, then it seems to flow from for the boom as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This was a much faster way of explaining it, lol


----------



## somathnao

somathnao said:


> Thank you all for this thread with the material list and pictures.
> 
> I completed my assembly for the modified Chapin 97902 24v this afternoon. Very happy with it, can't wait to use it.


My sprayer is no longer working. 😡
Very disappointed. I could turn it off and on and hear the pump running, but it doesn't seem to be pumping any liquid through. I tried messing around with the boom and spray switch with no luck.

Any one else ever had this issue?


----------



## steffen707

somathnao said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this thread with the material list and pictures.
> 
> I completed my assembly for the modified Chapin 97902 24v this afternoon. Very happy with it, can't wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sprayer is no longer working. 😡
> Very disappointed. I could turn it off and on and hear the pump running, but it doesn't seem to be pumping any liquid through. I tried messing around with the boom and spray switch with no luck.
> 
> Any one else ever had this issue?
Click to expand...

You probably lost prime. I don't think the pump is a self priming unit, not strong enough to keep sucking air until liquid is pulled through. Hopefully somebody else can explain how to get it working again.


----------



## Carmelmatt317

somathnao said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this thread with the material list and pictures.
> 
> I completed my assembly for the modified Chapin 97902 24v this afternoon. Very happy with it, can't wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sprayer is no longer working. 😡
> Very disappointed. I could turn it off and on and hear the pump running, but it doesn't seem to be pumping any liquid through. I tried messing around with the boom and spray switch with no luck.
> 
> Any one else ever had this issue?
Click to expand...

Take the hose off where it goes into the boom/wand selector and pour water down the hose into the pump with the pump on until it starts pumping again. Then reattach to the selector quickly without losing much water if possible. It happens to me almost Everytime and I'm too dumb to figure out a way to make it not happen. I'm thinking it loses prime when you take off the bottom drain


----------



## somathnao

Carmelmatt317 said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this thread with the material list and pictures.
> 
> I completed my assembly for the modified Chapin 97902 24v this afternoon. Very happy with it, can't wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sprayer is no longer working. 😡
> Very disappointed. I could turn it off and on and hear the pump running, but it doesn't seem to be pumping any liquid through. I tried messing around with the boom and spray switch with no luck.
> 
> Any one else ever had this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the hose off where it goes into the boom/wand selector and pour water down the hose into the pump with the pump on until it starts pumping again. Then reattach to the selector quickly without losing much water if possible. It happens to me almost Everytime and I'm too dumb to figure out a way to make it not happen. I'm thinking it loses prime when you take off the bottom drain
Click to expand...

it's working again!! That really helped!

So what exactly is causing this issue? It's a bad idea to remove the bottom drain? I done it many times to clean the tank  I guess I'll need a separate drain for that?


----------



## Carmelmatt317

somathnao said:


> Carmelmatt317 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sprayer is no longer working. 😡
> Very disappointed. I could turn it off and on and hear the pump running, but it doesn't seem to be pumping any liquid through. I tried messing around with the boom and spray switch with no luck.
> 
> Any one else ever had this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Take the hose off where it goes into the boom/wand selector and pour water down the hose into the pump with the pump on until it starts pumping again. Then reattach to the selector quickly without losing much water if possible. It happens to me almost Everytime and I'm too dumb to figure out a way to make it not happen. I'm thinking it loses prime when you take off the bottom drain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's working again!! That really helped!
> 
> So what exactly is causing this issue? It's a bad idea to remove the bottom drain? I done it many times to clean the tank  I guess I'll need a separate drain for that?
Click to expand...

I think a separate drain hole would keep the line into the bottom of the tank full and the pump primed but I'm no engineer. Terrible design


----------



## Lebrown87

well, I used my sprayer for the first time today to spray some iron and zinc. One good bounce and the sprayer bar snapped off. Here's to figuring out how to fix it.


----------



## Mewwwda

Carmelmatt317 said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for this thread with the material list and pictures.
> 
> I completed my assembly for the modified Chapin 97902 24v this afternoon. Very happy with it, can't wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sprayer is no longer working. 😡
> Very disappointed. I could turn it off and on and hear the pump running, but it doesn't seem to be pumping any liquid through. I tried messing around with the boom and spray switch with no luck.
> 
> Any one else ever had this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the hose off where it goes into the boom/wand selector and pour water down the hose into the pump with the pump on until it starts pumping again. Then reattach to the selector quickly without losing much water if possible. It happens to me almost Everytime and I'm too dumb to figure out a way to make it not happen. I'm thinking it loses prime when you take off the bottom drain
Click to expand...

This ⬆

I had this same problem. Take the hose off at the bottom and connect it to a water hose and turn the water on. I use this same method to clean out both the boom and spray wand hoses as well.


----------



## somathnao

Airbender said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for an equivalent or replacement part for this 3-way valve?
> 
> 
> 
> It is just not the lever, the valve itself is broken and leaks. Have already requested a replacement from Chapin but that will take weeks.


FML 🤦🏻‍♂️ 
The same thing just happened to me today. I just ordered this 3 way valve from Amazon:
Beduan 3 Way Shut Off Ball Valve, 3/8" Hose Barb 2 Switch Brass Y Shaped Valve https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N5ZWLHJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MNZFWJMJWV08QZDA2SZA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I hope this works.

This chapin sprayer has too many cheap parts


----------



## Airbender

somathnao said:


> FML 🤦🏻‍♂️
> The same thing just happened to me today. I just ordered this 3 way valve from Amazon:
> Beduan 3 Way Shut Off Ball Valve, 3/8" Hose Barb 2 Switch Brass Y Shaped Valve https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N5ZWLHJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MNZFWJMJWV08QZDA2SZA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I hope this works.
> 
> This chapin sprayer has too many cheap parts


Thanks @somathnao. This is helpful. 
Do you plan to mount or attach it to the sprayer?


----------



## somathnao

Airbender said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> FML 🤦🏻‍♂️
> The same thing just happened to me today. I just ordered this 3 way valve from Amazon:
> Beduan 3 Way Shut Off Ball Valve, 3/8" Hose Barb 2 Switch Brass Y Shaped Valve https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N5ZWLHJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MNZFWJMJWV08QZDA2SZA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I hope this works.
> 
> This chapin sprayer has too many cheap parts
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @somathnao. This is helpful.
> Do you plan to mount or attach it to the sprayer?
Click to expand...



I didn't do anything fancy, just reattached the hoses into the 3 way valve. It's just hanging to the side, doesn't look like it will fall off or anything =)


----------



## steffen707

somathnao said:


> Airbender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> FML 🤦🏻‍♂️
> The same thing just happened to me today. I just ordered this 3 way valve from Amazon:
> Beduan 3 Way Shut Off Ball Valve, 3/8" Hose Barb 2 Switch Brass Y Shaped Valve https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N5ZWLHJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MNZFWJMJWV08QZDA2SZA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I hope this works.
> 
> This chapin sprayer has too many cheap parts
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @somathnao. This is helpful.
> Do you plan to mount or attach it to the sprayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything fancy, just reattached the hoses into the 3 way valve. It's just hanging to the side, doesn't look like it will fall off or anything =)
Click to expand...

You could easily put one of those pipe straps around a hose and use a self tapping screw into the plastic housing of the old valve body. Or just let it hang.


----------



## killacam

steffen707 said:


> Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900 (His parts list was based on the many posts of anybody on TLF Chapin thread back then); however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.
> 
> I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's parts list.
> 
> I tweaked things to only get parts from 3 places:Amazon, Sprayerdepot and Menards. You can substitute Lowes/Home Depot/Ace, ect for Menards parts.
> 
> This is the parts list I used today to modify mine. Cost: $113.88 as of 6.27.21
> 
> *Sprayer Depot Parts:*
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies:Teejet 22251-311-375-NYB(They have a single 3/8" hose shank)
> (2) Nozzles for contact products:TeeJet XRC11004VS (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products:TeeJet AIC11004VS  (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
> (2) 50 Micron Strainers:Teejet 8079PP50
> (2) Teejet Clamps QJ111HP34 (This clamp does have the 90deg bend, though Sprayerdepot's photo shows it's straight)
> 24" 3/8" ID Clear hose(Original list had 2 different hose types, but I had no issue just using the clear.
> 
> *Amazon Parts:*
> (1) Barb Ball Valves (3 pack)(only need 2, but the 3 pack was cheaper than other 2 packs)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) (Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.)
> (1) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps (You need 9, but I used 10, i'll show below )
> (1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
> 
> *Menards Parts:*
> (1) 3/4" EMT conduit need to cut down to 22" (Others have used PVC, dowel, pipe.)
> (2) 6mm x 35mm Hex Cap Coarse Bolt (Has to be 35mm or more, factory bolt was 6mm, so this fits the hole well.)
> (1) 2-pack 6mm-1.00 Flange Lock Nut (Don't need flange, but its better in my opinion. Could use normal lock nut)
> (1) 2-pack 6mm x 18mm Fender Washers (Need fender as hole in mount is bigger than bolt.)


For the stainless steel clamps are they 9 of the 5/16" ones? Looks like it's going to be a while if ordered from amazon so I may just go to the store but just wanted to make sure that was the right size.


----------



## steffen707

killacam said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900 (His parts list was based on the many posts of anybody on TLF Chapin thread back then); however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.
> 
> I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's parts list.
> 
> I tweaked things to only get parts from 3 places:Amazon, Sprayerdepot and Menards. You can substitute Lowes/Home Depot/Ace, ect for Menards parts.
> 
> This is the parts list I used today to modify mine. Cost: $113.88 as of 6.27.21
> 
> *Sprayer Depot Parts:*
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies:Teejet 22251-311-375-NYB(They have a single 3/8" hose shank)
> (2) Nozzles for contact products:TeeJet XRC11004VS (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products:TeeJet AIC11004VS  (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
> (2) 50 Micron Strainers:Teejet 8079PP50
> (2) Teejet Clamps QJ111HP34 (This clamp does have the 90deg bend, though Sprayerdepot's photo shows it's straight)
> 24" 3/8" ID Clear hose(Original list had 2 different hose types, but I had no issue just using the clear.
> 
> *Amazon Parts:*
> (1) Barb Ball Valves (3 pack)(only need 2, but the 3 pack was cheaper than other 2 packs)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) (Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.)
> (1) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps (You need 9, but I used 10, i'll show below )
> (1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
> 
> *Menards Parts:*
> (1) 3/4" EMT conduit need to cut down to 22" (Others have used PVC, dowel, pipe.)
> (2) 6mm x 35mm Hex Cap Coarse Bolt (Has to be 35mm or more, factory bolt was 6mm, so this fits the hole well.)
> (1) 2-pack 6mm-1.00 Flange Lock Nut (Don't need flange, but its better in my opinion. Could use normal lock nut)
> (1) 2-pack 6mm x 18mm Fender Washers (Need fender as hole in mount is bigger than bolt.)
> 
> 
> 
> For the stainless steel clamps are they 9 of the 5/16" ones? Looks like it's going to be a while if ordered from amazon so I may just go to the store but just wanted to make sure that was the right size.
Click to expand...

This is what Amazon said I ordered, recision Brand - 33040 M6S Micro Seal, Miniature All Stainless Worm Gear Hose Clamp, 5/16" - 7/8" (Pack of 10)


----------



## killacam

steffen707 said:


> killacam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in March of 2018 @TulsaFan posted his parts list that many people have used to modify their 97900 (His parts list was based on the many posts of anybody on TLF Chapin thread back then); however, the mounting has changed SOME for the 97902 that is currently being sold.
> 
> I am in no way trying to take credit for this, just want to help other newbs like myself make a tricked out Chapin 97902 with the help of @TulsaFan's parts list.
> 
> I tweaked things to only get parts from 3 places:Amazon, Sprayerdepot and Menards. You can substitute Lowes/Home Depot/Ace, ect for Menards parts.
> 
> This is the parts list I used today to modify mine. Cost: $113.88 as of 6.27.21
> 
> *Sprayer Depot Parts:*
> (2) Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Bodies:Teejet 22251-311-375-NYB(They have a single 3/8" hose shank)
> (2) Nozzles for contact products:TeeJet XRC11004VS (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
> (2) Nozzles for systemic products:TeeJet AIC11004VS  (You can get poly to save money if you want.)
> (2) 50 Micron Strainers:Teejet 8079PP50
> (2) Teejet Clamps QJ111HP34 (This clamp does have the 90deg bend, though Sprayerdepot's photo shows it's straight)
> 24" 3/8" ID Clear hose(Original list had 2 different hose types, but I had no issue just using the clear.
> 
> *Amazon Parts:*
> (1) Barb Ball Valves (3 pack)(only need 2, but the 3 pack was cheaper than other 2 packs)
> (1) Clamp Mounting Kit (mini pair) (Very cool item that allows your to use 3/4", 1", or 1.25" tubing.)
> (1) Box of (10) Stainless steel clamps (You need 9, but I used 10, i'll show below )
> (1) 3/8" Brass barbed tee
> 
> *Menards Parts:*
> (1) 3/4" EMT conduit need to cut down to 22" (Others have used PVC, dowel, pipe.)
> (2) 6mm x 35mm Hex Cap Coarse Bolt (Has to be 35mm or more, factory bolt was 6mm, so this fits the hole well.)
> (1) 2-pack 6mm-1.00 Flange Lock Nut (Don't need flange, but its better in my opinion. Could use normal lock nut)
> (1) 2-pack 6mm x 18mm Fender Washers (Need fender as hole in mount is bigger than bolt.)
> 
> 
> 
> For the stainless steel clamps are they 9 of the 5/16" ones? Looks like it's going to be a while if ordered from amazon so I may just go to the store but just wanted to make sure that was the right size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what Amazon said I ordered, recision Brand - 33040 M6S Micro Seal, Miniature All Stainless Worm Gear Hose Clamp, 5/16" - 7/8" (Pack of 10)
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## dholaday

Just picked up a gently used unit for $250. Came with a three nozzle boom which didn't perform well (left stripes), so I ordered a 2 nozzle boom. What nozzles is everyone running?


----------



## MrM5J21

dholaday said:


> Just picked up a gently used unit for $250. Came with a three nozzle boom which didn't perform well (left stripes), so I ordered a 2 nozzle boom. What nozzles is everyone running?


I had a similar issue I recommend a psi regulator either 29 or 21 psi. That along with t jet nozzles made the difference for me


----------



## dholaday

MrM5J21 said:


> dholaday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a gently used unit for $250. Came with a three nozzle boom which didn't perform well (left stripes), so I ordered a 2 nozzle boom. What nozzles is everyone running?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue I recommend a psi regulator either 29 or 21 psi. That along with t jet nozzles made the difference for me
Click to expand...

Link for the regulator?


----------



## MrM5J21

dholaday said:


> MrM5J21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dholaday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a gently used unit for $250. Came with a three nozzle boom which didn't perform well (left stripes), so I ordered a 2 nozzle boom. What nozzles is everyone running?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue I recommend a psi regulator either 29 or 21 psi. That along with t jet nozzles made the difference for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link for the regulator?
Click to expand...

https://www.zoro.com/chapin-constant-flow-valve-29-psi-2411849/i/G702693750/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=surfaces&utm_campaign=shopping%20feed&utm_content=free%20google%20shopping%20clicks

They have the 21 psi as well


----------



## robbybobby

My pump is toast. I've tried every trick under the sun to revive it and it's still not working properly. I it barely has enough power to spit out of 1 nozzle.

Should I bother to call Chapin for a replacement or just replace on my own?


----------



## Spammage

robbybobby said:


> My pump is toast. I've tried every trick under the sun to revive it and it's still not working properly. I it barely has enough power to spit out of 1 nozzle.
> 
> Should I bother to call Chapin for a replacement or just replace on my own?


You can get a replacement for$20. I went looking for more power and ran into issues, so stick with the Delavan Powerflo 2200-201-SB 1.2GPM for best results.


----------



## robbybobby

Spammage said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pump is toast. I've tried every trick under the sun to revive it and it's still not working properly. I it barely has enough power to spit out of 1 nozzle.
> 
> Should I bother to call Chapin for a replacement or just replace on my own?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a replacement for$20. I went looking for more power and ran into issues, so stick with the Delavan Powerflo 2200-201-SB 1.2GPM for best results.
Click to expand...

Good stuff @Spammage thank you. Is that replacement for $20 directly through Chapin? Everywhere else i'm seeing it for ~$35


----------



## Spammage

robbybobby said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pump is toast. I've tried every trick under the sun to revive it and it's still not working properly. I it barely has enough power to spit out of 1 nozzle.
> 
> Should I bother to call Chapin for a replacement or just replace on my own?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a replacement for$20. I went looking for more power and ran into issues, so stick with the Delavan Powerflo 2200-201-SB 1.2GPM for best results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good stuff @Spammage thank you. Is that replacement for $20 directly through Chapin? Everywhere else i'm seeing it for ~$35
Click to expand...

No, that is on Amazon.


----------



## robbybobby

Unfortunately I'm back to square 1. Still have yet to get her running like she use to. The delevan pumps that I've tried will not "turn over". It's as if they're not getting enough power to kick on. The motor will flicker and stay off.


----------



## robbybobby

Doing a complete overhaul. Tried 4 different pumps and no luck.

Coming soon - Pump upgrade, battery upgrade, in-line filter, pressure regulator and upgrading to a 4 nozzle boom as well. I like the tank and frame. They have great stability so I figured I'd double down on it.


----------



## TulsaFan

robbybobby said:


> Doing a complete overhaul. Tried 4 different pumps and no luck.
> 
> Coming soon - Pump upgrade, battery upgrade, in-line filter, pressure regulator and upgrading to a 4 nozzle boom as well. I like the tank and frame. They have great stability so I figured I'd double down on it.


After trying four pumps, did you test your battery?


----------



## robbybobby

I'm back and she's almost finished. Very encouraged by the test runs so far just need to dial in my outputs. I can hardly tell that I've added weight to the overall unit.

Immediate To Do's - 
1) Need to wire in my On/Off 
2) Wire a momentary for turns. 
3) Install 1 more two-way valve on the boom.

Like To Do's - 
1) Stabilize the boom. It is fairly light but my mounting point isn't great. Thinking I could have arms stabilized using the wheel axels.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @robbybobby. These look like a great chassis for a custom spray rig without going completely overboard on Spreader-Mate.


----------



## robbybobby

Thank you @Ware ! Some modifications certainly needed to make the boom more sturdy or maybe that is the motivation I need to finally do a levelling job...


----------



## Adrian82

tech182 said:


>


Yesterday, I noticed that the mesh/metal filter at the bottom of my 97902 is missing in action. I Should I be concerned? Have others replaced the item?


----------



## robbybobby

Adrian82 said:


> tech182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I noticed that the mesh/metal filter at the bottom of my 97902 is missing in action. I Should I be concerned? Have others replaced the item?
Click to expand...

Twist off the cap, faint but looks like the inlay mesh is still there


----------



## Adrian82

This is an image from the forum. The mesh filter on mine is gone. I was able to put my pinky in the hole to remove whatever debris was in there.


----------



## robbybobby

I'd replace it in some form or fashion. It will protect the pump


----------



## LAG Gamecock

Spammage said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pump is toast. I've tried every trick under the sun to revive it and it's still not working properly. I it barely has enough power to spit out of 1 nozzle.
> 
> Should I bother to call Chapin for a replacement or just replace on my own?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a replacement for$20. I went looking for more power and ran into issues, so stick with the Delavan Powerflo 2200-201-SB 1.2GPM for best results.
Click to expand...

@Spammage My stock pump says 18v and a max 60psi. Does the Delavan work the same? It says 12 v and 40psi on Amazon. Mine just stopped working while spraying the side yard after 2 years.


----------



## reddy

Any suggestions on storing this outside? I have been storing this outside in a semi shaded area under deck. Does getting grill cover help in anyway?


----------



## Spammage

LAG Gamecock said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pump is toast. I've tried every trick under the sun to revive it and it's still not working properly. I it barely has enough power to spit out of 1 nozzle.
> 
> Should I bother to call Chapin for a replacement or just replace on my own?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a replacement for$20. I went looking for more power and ran into issues, so stick with the Delavan Powerflo 2200-201-SB 1.2GPM for best results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Spammage My stock pump says 18v and a max 60psi. Does the Delavan work the same? It says 12 v and 40psi on Amazon. Mine just stopped working while spraying the side yard after 2 years.
Click to expand...

I have one of the original sprayers, so I'm not sure if they changed the stock pumps in the last few years.


----------



## LAG Gamecock

@robbybobby Nice looking build. What did you do with the stock drain in the tank. Thanks.


----------



## ABC123

i built a push sprayer with a 2.2 northstar pump, I use 20psi on the reg/air injected red tips. I get much less drift with lower pressure and it still sprays great. it puts down about .9G per k so its not much of a drop compared to the higher pressure.


----------



## robbybobby

LAG Gamecock said:


> @robbybobby Nice looking build. What did you do with the stock drain in the tank. Thanks.


I just filled in the hose barb with caulk, nothing attached. I didn't look or try many options but I couldn't find a cap that matches threads just right.


----------



## killacam

robbybobby said:


> LAG Gamecock said:
> 
> 
> 
> @robbybobby Nice looking build. What did you do with the stock drain in the tank. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I just filled in the hose barb with caulk, nothing attached. I didn't look or try many options but I couldn't find a cap that matches threads just right.
Click to expand...

Do you have any photos of inside the tank? I'm curious to see how much residual is in the tank before it loses prime with how it's situated like that pulling from the top of the tank instead of using gravity in the stock configuration.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf

Is this sprayer able to have a 3-4 nozzle boom added with the current pump or would that need to be replaced for something with a higher GPM?


----------



## SouthernTiftuf

Looks like I would need to get the 3-4 nozzles to line up with the 1 GPM total to keep correct PSI


----------



## robbybobby

Most builds in this thread are 3 nozzle setups with the stock pump. All depends on your nozzle selection


----------



## kolbasz

robbybobby said:


> I'm back and she's almost finished. Very encouraged by the test runs so far just need to dial in my outputs. I can hardly tell that I've added weight to the overall unit.
> 
> Immediate To Do's -
> 1) Need to wire in my On/Off
> 2) Wire a momentary for turns.
> 3) Install 1 more two-way valve on the boom.
> 
> Like To Do's -
> 1) Stabilize the boom. It is fairly light but my mounting point isn't great. Thinking I could have arms stabilized using the wheel axels.


Did you replace the pump to allow the 4 jets or is that the standard pump on there?


----------



## robbybobby

@kolbasz

This is upgraded, 4GPM pump and a different battery. Overkill with 4 nozzles at traditional PSI / outputs. Although it does allow for quite a bit of back flow or agitation which is nice.

NorthStar - 2684061


----------



## kolbasz

Is there backflow and psi control with the unit out of the box or is that all a mod?


----------



## robbybobby

kolbasz said:


> Is there backflow and psi control with the unit out of the box or is that all a mod?


This is all apart of the upgrade. If you're interested in it, I essentially mirrored @wardconnor build on youtube.


----------



## kolbasz

He had a Chapin or you just replaced everything chapin and kept the cart part


----------



## robbybobby

For anyone that hasn't seen (was posted in the Hot Deals) - this model Chapin 97902 is for sale on Amazon for $255, cheapest it has ever been.


----------



## TC2

Having introduced some planted beds recently, I really need to improve the drift on my sprayer. Inevitably there is some degree of light breeze blowing, even if it's very mild. What do people recommend regarding nozzles and boom height for foliar application for best drift control? I currently use a 3 nozzle setup with red XRC teejets at the standard 20" height.


----------



## rokoko55

Nice find here!
I am in the process to calculate required GPM for nozzles, to get 1 Gal/1k sq ft.
Planning to build two nozzles boom, as per recommendations in this tread, using TT11004-VP nozzles.
Need to know pump's PSI rating. The very first post by Ware explains:
"- The 40psi operating pressure falls neatly on nozzle performance charts"

The manual for 97902 has no word about this. Some internet places show different pressure numbers/specs.
I just got off the phone with Chapin's technical support, the person confirmed that the pump is rated for 60PSI +/- 5PSI.
There is not adjustments as well.
Can someone confirm, what is in reality, what the stock pump capable of, is it really 60PSI?


----------



## MrKip

I have the stock pump but upgraded to the two nozzle boom from this awesome thread

But every time I use the handheld sprayer with a nozzle, the pump sounds as if it's stuttering (ie on, off, on off…). It works fine with NO nozzle

From reading the thread, sounds like a pressure issue and not something a CF valve can fix

1) is that accurate?
2) is there a recommended pressure regulator that can work?
3) would upgrading to the DFW wand with "larger" nozzle potentially fix the issue?

Thanks all


----------



## TC2

MrKip said:


> From reading the thread, sounds like a pressure issue and not something a CF valve can fix


When the pipe pressure reaches the pump maximum (because of slow flow) the pump shuts off and restarts when pressure has dropped sufficiently, so yes, increasing the flow so max pressure isn't reached will "fix" it. I haven't looked into regulators, but if they divert the excess pressure (ie back into the tank for agitation) then that would also work.


----------



## rokoko55

What is the pressure of the pump, is it 40PSI or 60PSI?
For low pressure nozzles can some one recommend a pressure regulator.


----------



## TC2

TC2 said:


> What do people recommend regarding nozzles and boom height for foliar application for best drift control?


To answer my own question, it looks to me like reducing boom height to about 8" will provide best drift control while maintaining great foliar contact. This would require reducing nozzle spacing to 11" to maintain overlapping coverage with a 110 deg tip. Application rates also increase by a factor of 2. Air injection nozzles would be the next step up, the injected air apparently allowing the coarser droplets to better break into smaller ones on contact for better foliar "sticking".


----------



## kmbell3837

@Ware Alright, so I broke down and bought one of these on sale and used @steffen707 and I am trying to calibrate my speed and output. I have the two XRC11004 red nozzles setup and my math or output doesn't seem right. With both nozzles open, I am putting out ~160oz/2min (80oz/min). So for each nozzle I am putting out 40oz/min. On the teejet chart that equates to roughly 25psi per jet. Surely I am doing something wrong. I may try to hook a pressure gauge with both open to see where I stand. Please chime in if I am missing something.

EDIT: Hooked up a PSI gauge and my math seems to check out. With one nozzle open, I am at 55psi. As soon as the second nozzle opens up, drops to 25psi. Not anything like @LAG Gamecock tests.


----------



## steffen707

kmbell3837 said:


> @Ware Alright, so I broke down and bought one of these on sale and used @steffen707 and I am trying to calibrate my speed and output. I have the two XRC11004 red nozzles setup and my math or output doesn't seem right. With both nozzles open, I am putting out ~160oz/2min (80oz/min). So for each nozzle I am putting out 40oz/min. On the teejet chart that equates to roughly 25psi per jet. Surely I am doing something wrong. I may try to hook a pressure gauge with both open to see where I stand. Please chime in if I am missing something.
> 
> EDIT: Hooked up a PSI gauge and my math seems to check out. With one nozzle open, I am at 55psi. As soon as the second nozzle opens up, drops to 25psi. Not anything like @LAG Gamecock tests.


What are you trying to figure out?

I just marked off 1000sf on my driveway and kept increasing my pace until I would spray roughly 1 gallon of water on 1000sf.

Then I filled up 10 gallons of water in the sprayer and practiced spraying 10 gallons of water onto my 10,000sf lawn evenly.

I didn't check the psi or ounce per min spray, just calibrate your walking speed to get 1 Gallon sprayed per 1000sf.


----------



## kmbell3837

With the two nozzle set up, I measure about 5 feet width of good coverage and then measured out a straight distance of 200 feet. At a slow moderate pace, I can walk that in 50 seconds. That's only putting out 67oz @80oz/minute for both nozzles combined. Does that mean I need to walk half as fast or walk it twice? Or am I calculating something wrong?


----------



## steffen707

kmbell3837 said:


> With the two nozzle set up, I measure about 5 feet width of good coverage and then measured out a straight distance of 200 feet. At a slow moderate pace, I can walk that in 50 seconds. That's only putting out 67oz @80oz/minute for both nozzles combined. Does that mean I need to walk half as fast or walk it twice? Or am I calculating something wrong?


I wouldn't use the theoretical ounces per minute that nozzles "SHOULD" be spraying.

You should calculate your walking pace to *actually spray out 1 gallon in 1000sf*. Keep in mind if you pour 1 gallon into the Chapin sprayer, you wont be able to spray out all of that 1 gallon, because some will be left in the bottom of the unit/ the pump and the water lines, but you can get a good approximate walking pace figured out.

*Then *take your lawn size / 1000sf, add that many gallons of JUST water into your sprayer, go spray the lawn. When you get to the very end there should be little to no water left.

If you run out before you complete the lawn, you're walking* too slow*.

If you have too much leftover at end of your lawn, you're walking *too fast*.

Personally when I finish a spray and i have material left over, I just dilute it with more water and spray some more. I'm almost never perfect.

I always spray the more important parts of my yard first, so if I run out..*OOOPS*, next time, I need to walk faster.

When you run out right on the last SF of lawn, its *VERY *satisfying that you nailed that application.

Use this link to get a rough idea of how many SF of lawn you have, https://design.irrigreen.com/


----------



## kmbell3837

Thanks for the input. I will try to use the current setup and find the right pace.


----------



## 440mag

robbybobby said:


> For anyone that hasn't seen (was posted in the Hot Deals) - this model Chapin 97902 is for sale on Amazon for $255, cheapest it has ever been.


Ouch! Man oh man, I don't HOW I missed that but, learning about missing it now HURTs.

Owwwwww … !


----------



## Adrian82

kmbell3837 said:


> Thanks for the input. I will try to use the current setup and find the right pace.


I am with you. I expect more output, but that's not the reality. I have found my pace on the red tips to cover my 12K.


----------



## steffen707

I was eager to install this drain kit I got off Amazon, it was easy to install. I highly recommend everybody install one. Because of the curvature of the tank, I wasn't able to get it super close to the bottom, but when you lean it back most of the extra will come out.
I'm going to primarily crack this open and rinse the bottom out, then whatever water is in there for next time is probably very diluted.

Anyways, photo time. I'll post links to kit and tools used later tonight.

8" milwaukee wide jaw adjustable wrench
https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Hand-Tools/Fastening/Wrenches/48-22-7508

Rain barrel spigot $15.99, for a complete kit this is CHEAP imho.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R6L4P6T?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details

Spider holesaw kit, used 1&3/8" holesaw. 1.5" i feel would be a bit sloppy.
https://www.amazon.com/Spyder-600887-piece-Bi-metal-hole/dp/B07KPN136K/ref=sr_1_3?gclid=Cj0KCQjwntCVBhDdARIsAMEwACmk4Oq9ODCBJ-Z2Nx3HbMTrykDDL6cLhdhHNR0Y3uIjbDyZnLN4GnMaAsf3EALw_wcB&hvadid=413627505258&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9019181&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=17309456970716632310&hvtargid=kwd-378146924615&hydadcr=7473_9612077&keywords=spyder+hole+saw+kits&qid=1656037827&sr=8-3&ufe=app_do%3Aamzn1.fos.18ed3cb5-28d5-4975-8bc7-93deae8f9840










*
I totally drilled that hole exactly where i wanted to!*


----------



## MrM5J21

Has anybody had their sprayer just stop working on them? Mine has had this happen a few times while spraying. The battery still has charge 3 bars in fact but it just stops. Chapin sent me a new battery to try but the same thing happened.


----------



## 440mag

MrM5J21 said:


> Has anybody had their sprayer just stop working on them?


Only time my backpack (similar pump unless I'm mistaken) has done that is when I turned it upside or too far sideways) down while rinsing the reservoir out WHEN the pressure regulator was still attached to the wand end … as soon as I unscrew the regulator and try it the pump resumes normal operation (until I turn it upside or too far sideways, again)

Hope you get it figured out - I have bad dreams about my sprayer ever going teets up in the middle of a spray morning … :?


----------



## PFTanx

Well, I pulled the trigger on one. Brand new on eBay, open box for $325 &#129318;‍♂Wish I'd bought one in 2017 when they were half the price!


----------



## wunderkind777

Just dropped to $320 on Amazon after sitting at $430 and $380 for a good while. Finally can be done with the backpack sprayer.


----------



## San

wunderkind777 said:


> Just dropped to $320 on Amazon after sitting at $430 and $380 for a good while. Finally can be done with the backpack sprayer.


That's better, but it hit $255 some time ago...


----------



## PFTanx

SON OF A! This literally happened today. Otherwise I'd have bought on Amazon, 5% and free returns and all. FML &#128580;


----------



## kmbell3837

Still a hell of a deal. With your yard size @wunderkind777 I recommend the @steffen707 boom mod. Make sure you calibrate your walking speed! I haven't had any issues draining mine, I just unscrew the pick-up tube on the bottom of the tank to drain any excess. Not sure if the drain mod is a must. Just be careful unscrewing the hose if you have any blue dye in the tank. My profile picture speaks for itself. :roll:


----------



## steffen707

kmbell3837 said:


> Still a hell of a deal. With your yard size @wunderkind777 I recommend the @steffen707 boom mod. Make sure you calibrate your walking speed! I haven't had any issues draining mine, I just unscrew the pick-up tube on the bottom of the tank to drain any excess. Not sure if the drain mod is a must. Just be careful unscrewing the hose if you have any blue dye in the tank. My profile picture speaks for itself. :roll:


Smurf hands!
FYI, my boom mod list was a compilation of other peoples work on the forum, its back a page or two on this thread. I also posted info about the drain mod I did, which if you have a free 30 minutes, is TOTALLY worth the $15 in Amazon parts.


----------



## kmbell3837

@steffen707 You find that easier than just undoing the hose? All about making the best use of this thing even though so far so good.


----------



## steffen707

kmbell3837 said:


> @steffen707 You find that easier than just undoing the hose? All about making the best use of this thing even though so far so good.


WAY WAY easier. Its just a 1/4 turn ball valve. no tools needed. I tip it back on its two "wheelie bars", open up the valve and let her drain. I used my hole saw to drill the hole. very easy mod.


----------



## kmbell3837

@steffen707 just bought it!


----------



## steffen707

MrM5J21 said:


> Has anybody had their sprayer just stop working on them? Mine has had this happen a few times while spraying. The battery still has charge 3 bars in fact but it just stops. Chapin sent me a new battery to try but the same thing happened.


Mine just stopped on me, of course when I had a critical I need to spray to stop fungus issue, turns out one of the two wires connected to the switch was a smidge loose.

Played with it for a min, back to normal.


----------



## steffen707

kmbell3837 said:


> @steffen707 just bought it!


Your blue hand days are numbered friend!


----------



## kmbell3837

steffen707 said:


> kmbell3837 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 just bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> Your blue hand days are numbered friend!
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what I do, I can look at the dye bottle, and BAM, hands are blue. Oh well, a little scrub brush and soap and it's gone. If mine goes out I am going full rebuild similar to someone that posted theirs with a 4 or 5 gal pump with recirculation.


----------



## Ware

@kmbell3837 I think you win the 'most relatable' avatar award. Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## kmbell3837

Ware said:


> @kmbell3837 I think you win the 'most relatable' avatar award. Nicely done. :thumbup:


I will accept that on the behalf of all of us that are too stubborn to just STOP and get the dang gloves. I wish I had a picture of the time my 4-gallon pump backpack had a leak at the piston assembly. The back of my legs were COVERED!


----------



## San

kmbell3837 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kmbell3837 I think you win the 'most relatable' avatar award. Nicely done. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I will accept that on the behalf of all of us that are too stubborn to just STOP and get the dang gloves. I wish I had a picture of the time my 4-gallon pump backpack had a leak at the piston assembly. The back of my legs were COVERED!
Click to expand...

I have those black gloves and was thinking I was being careful, but the bottle was leaking. When I rinsed off the gloves everything turned blue... You can't win with that stuff... I ended up tossing the bottle after it leaked all over my garage floor..


----------



## PFTanx

One thing I don't think I'll like about this is that I'll be walking through the stuff I put down. Chemicals etc. do you all have a preferred pattern to minimize this?


----------



## steffen707

PFTanx said:


> One thing I don't think I'll like about this is that I'll be walking through the stuff I put down. Chemicals etc. do you all have a preferred pattern to minimize this?


Buy yourself some of these lacrosse burly boots. I love em. Leave them in the garage.
LaCrosse Men's 18" Burly Classic Hunting Boot https://a.co/d/j3MWzps


----------



## 440mag

steffen707 said:


> PFTanx said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't think I'll like about this is that I'll be walking through the stuff I put down. Chemicals etc. do you all have a preferred pattern to minimize this?
> 
> 
> 
> Buy yourself some of these lacrosse burly boots. I love em. Leave them in the garage.
> LaCrosse Men's 18" Burly Classic Hunting Boot https://a.co/d/j3MWzps
Click to expand...

Rubber boots are a MUST!

And those $100 LaCrosse will outlast by >3x the best ones WalMart sells for $45+ now so,, "the best (better) are the most economical" rings true here …

Midway also has some lightly insulated AlphaBurly's on 1/2 price clearance, $90 w FREE SHIPPING!: https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1024357380?pid=524158


----------



## PFTanx

Thanks! I'll do some looking around. TSC Has some $30 ones with my name on it (my name is cheap).


----------



## PFTanx

I'm a little confused. I thought the arm was able to be side mounted like this. But mine mounts right down the center. I have the 97902.


----------



## MrM5J21

The 97901 has the side swing arm 902 has it in the middle


----------



## steffen707

PFTanx said:


> I'm a little confused. I thought the arm was able to be side mounted like this. But mine mounts right down the center. I have the 97902.


mine was also a 970902 you can see my parts list from my post a while back here, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=408790#p408790.
Browse this thread, people make their own booms.


----------



## kmbell3837

The top picture is the newer version.


----------



## PFTanx

Not too impressed with the spray pattern. Seems to be heavy on the outer portion of the distribution and less down the middle. I tried some of the nozzles I bought for my ryobi backpack sprayer and it's a little better. Not much though.


----------



## steffen707

PFTanx said:


> Not too impressed with the spray pattern. Seems to be heavy on the outer portion of the distribution and less down the middle. I tried some of the nozzles I bought for my ryobi backpack sprayer and it's a little better. Not much though.


Set yourself up with a double red tip teejet setup and you'll be set. 




I've never done professional spraying, but my lawn is looking damn good.


----------



## PFTanx

Yeah I'll be doing this for sure. My lawn is also looking damn fine, but with a lot of extra work/backpack sprayer refills/mixing etc. this one tank setup should be just about enough to do my entire lawn for most apps.


----------



## PFTanx

How do you guys think this would work? Of course I'd throw in my own nozzles.

Chapin 6-7780 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand For Most Chapin Backpack Sprayers

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-6-7780-2-Nozzle-Backpack-Sprayers/dp/B006Y85G9M/ref=m_grr_sccl_1/140-5749043-7813000?pd_rd_w=wy4F4&content-id=amzn1.sym.c3b8d9ba-9419-4f3e-9498-90aa4f2a8f7a&pf_rd_p=c3b8d9ba-9419-4f3e-9498-90aa4f2a8f7a&pf_rd_r=14C384SGDC9FGT3FM2M3&pd_rd_wg=h4nRZ&pd_rd_r=4fb7bb87-8edf-4c4e-a018-ea034f0ac4db&pd_rd_i=B006Y85G9M&psc=1#


----------



## Saints

PFTanx said:


> How do you guys think this would work? Of course I'd throw in my own nozzles.
> 
> Chapin 6-7780 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand For Most Chapin Backpack Sprayers
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-6-7780-2-Nozzle-Backpack-Sprayers/dp/B006Y85G9M/ref=m_grr_sccl_1/140-5749043-7813000?pd_rd_w=wy4F4&content-id=amzn1.sym.c3b8d9ba-9419-4f3e-9498-90aa4f2a8f7a&pf_rd_p=c3b8d9ba-9419-4f3e-9498-90aa4f2a8f7a&pf_rd_r=14C384SGDC9FGT3FM2M3&pd_rd_wg=h4nRZ&pd_rd_r=4fb7bb87-8edf-4c4e-a018-ea034f0ac4db&pd_rd_i=B006Y85G9M&psc=1#


I've had this setup for awhile and it works fine, but it's a little flimsy. I'm now looking at building my own like mentioned in this thread.


----------



## PFTanx

So to get about 13,000 sq Ft sprayed (I did 1 gal on a sloped section then refilled to 12 gal) it took me about 30 mins and the pace was not leisurely. It wasn't a run, but I was definitely moving with a purpose. How do I fix this? I'd like to slow it down just a little bit. Will adding the dual nozzle mod require an even faster pace since there are now 2 nozzles or does it basically double the size of the spray pattern? 
Not sure this thing will work for me unless I can slow it down just a tad. Nozzle used is the teejet XR1104VS.

Here was my apple fitness summary….


----------



## kmbell3837

PFTanx said:


> So to get about 13,000 sq Ft sprayed (I did 1 gal on a sloped section then refilled to 12 gal) it took me about 30 mins and the pace was not leisurely. It wasn't a run, but I was definitely moving with a purpose. How do I fix this? I'd like to slow it down just a little bit. Will adding the dual nozzle mod require an even faster pace since there are now 2 nozzles or does it basically double the size of the spray pattern?
> Not sure this thing will work for me unless I can slow it down just a tad. Nozzle used is the teejet XR1104VS.
> 
> Here was my apple fitness summary….


Not sure what you got going on. I use the two-nozzle set up with the same tips and have to walk pretty slow AND go in both directions to get 1gal/k and an almost emptied tank.


----------



## PFTanx

kmbell3837 said:


> PFTanx said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to get about 13,000 sq Ft sprayed (I did 1 gal on a sloped section then refilled to 12 gal) it took me about 30 mins and the pace was not leisurely. It wasn't a run, but I was definitely moving with a purpose. How do I fix this? I'd like to slow it down just a little bit. Will adding the dual nozzle mod require an even faster pace since there are now 2 nozzles or does it basically double the size of the spray pattern?
> Not sure this thing will work for me unless I can slow it down just a tad. Nozzle used is the teejet XR1104VS.
> 
> Here was my apple fitness summary….
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you got going on. I use the two-nozzle set up with the same tips and have to walk pretty slow AND go in both directions to get 1gal/k and an almost emptied tank.
Click to expand...

hmmmm, something doesn't seem right but maybe it was all in my head....I don't think I'm THAT out of shape.... I'll have to do some more trial and error on my driveway to figure out what's going on


----------



## kmbell3837

Make sure you are utilizing the nozzle's wide spray pattern by grazing the previous passes and not overlapping too far.


----------



## Idaho Turf

I got my sprayer boom built, installed and tested on my new Chapin 97902 today. Many thanks to all the contributors with their great ideas on building and installing a boom.

This is my Mod 2. For Mod 1, I tried mounting a three-nozzle boom on the bottom of the Chapin-supplied vertical adjustment bar with the quick-release clamp. It worked, but the boom kept swinging to the right since there was no lateral restraint. I was also concerned it might pull the brass inserts out of the tank wall. So I gave up on that and fabricated a rigid mounting bracket to hold the boom.

I used a couple of steel shelf brackets from Home Depot, shortened the vertical leg, drilled one new mounting hole, and bolted it to the factory bolts that connect the tubular steel chassis tubes. The factory bolts are long enough to add on the brackets! On the horizontal arms of the brackets, I mounted 1" x 1" aluminum channel from Home Depot. I mounted the 1" x 1" square tube aluminum tube (from HD). I mounted the boom tube on two machine screws bolted to the horizontal bracket channel arms. It is held in place with two wing nuts for quick disassembly and storage. The assembly is rigid and strong, but I went ahead and added a 1" x 1" aluminum angle diagonally to prevent the assembly from racking at all. I only used a cordless drill, a hand hacksaw, a try square to lay things out, a center punch, various screwdrivers, box wrenches, and open-end wrenches to fabricate it. No power stationary tools were needed.

Nozzles are 16" off the driveway (when I pick up the handles to push the sprayer) and are spaced 19" apart. I installed a 0-60 psi gauge on the boom. With three XR-8002-VS (80 degree included angle) nozzles operating, I have 44 psi on the boom tubing and 28% overlap between nozzles. The TeeJet nozzle bodies with the diaphragm do a great job of holding 10 psi in the boom when I shut off the pump.

I developed a comprehensive spreadsheet to do the spray geometry to calculate the spray coverage on the ground and calculate coverage times on a test course. The nozzles are tilted about 10 degrees in the body (design by TeeJet) and my model takes account of that slightly reduced spray width.

I did three water flow tests today into three one-gallon catch pitchers and was getting a total of 0.56 gpm through all three nozzles. I then tested it on the driveway with water and got a 64" to 65" spray width at 44 psi. I then set up a 100 foot "track" across the lawn, filled the tank with seven gallons and walked the test track three times. It took me about 26 seconds to do the 100 feet. I was measuring 0.46 gallons per 1,000 sq feet with three XR-8002-VS nozzles, and pushing the sprayer at 222 feet per minute (2.5 mph). That is 20 gallons/acre. The goal for many herbicides is 30 gallons / acre or 1 gallon / 1,000 sq feet, so I may have to cut my herbicide concentration in half and do two passes at right angles.

TeeJet provides the equation to scale GPM as a function of pressure. The equation predicts 0.21 GPM per nozzle; I measured 0.19 GPM per nozzle. Not bad.

I need to add the tank-bottom valve to make emptying the tank easy and add the momentary normally closed switch on the handlebar as many have done. Reaching to turn the rocker switch off and on is a bit of a pain in the neck.

I put one app of Tenacity down at 5 oz/acre a week ago today and I've got a lot of bleached poa annua and creeping bentgrass today. Two more spot apps coming up! Bruce Branham, Professor in the Crop Sciences Department at the University of Illinois advises "...add UAN at 2.5% of the spray volume. This is not really fertilization, but a spray additive. Then fertilize the lawn with a quick release nitrogen source during the course of your applications. Apply a minimum of 1.5 lbs N per 1,000 ft2. More is better. Not only does this help kill the bentgrass and Poa annua, it will push the Kentucky bluegrass to fill in the voids left by those two dead grasses."

I cannot find UAN anywhere so will substitute an aqueous solution of urea at the right concentration.

I will put down prodiamine granular after the third Tenacity app. I am debating whether to put down one or two tank mix applications combining Tenacity with PoaConstrictor (maybe at half strength on the KBG lawn).

Thanks again to all the wonderful contributors to this long post. I hope my design for the boom structure perhaps benefits others in their builds.

Here are some photos of the newly completed rig. You can see bleached grasses in the lawn after the first Tenacity app.












Here is the spray pattern after a short burst from the pump. You can see how the TeeJet nozzles are tilted about 10 degrees in the body helping with overlap.


Here is the test rig I used today to measure flow from the nozzles. They are almost perfectly balanced. I initially ran the flow tests for 20 seconds, but then went to one minute to make measurement easier. I splurged and bought three one-gallon measuring containers to make this go faster.


Here is a lot of bleached creeping bentgrass from the first Tenacity app using the Mod 1 sprayer seven days ago.


Cheers, everybody!


----------



## steffen707

@Idaho Turf ,great write up! I'm digging the spray bar mounting you did. 2 nozzles takes a bit of time to do my whole yard, I might make a 3 nozzle setup like you did.

Lmfao, I was wondering why my nozzles were canted, I kept turning them slightly to make em straight. Thanks for the tip about overlap, I'll stop turning them now. Lol


----------



## Idaho Turf

Glad you like it. I spent a lot of time on design and wanted to avoid heating, bending and welding steel. Those HD brackets were a perfect fit and are as sturdy as can be. I just had to drill one hole on the vertical leg and two holes on the horizontal leg. It took some careful planning to make sure all the fasteners were accessible to wrenches and that I could have an acceptable assembly sequence. The assembly sequence steps are 1) bolt the horizontal arms to the brackets, 2) bolt the brackets to the sprayer chassis vertical tubes, 3) bolt the boom to the horizontal arms, 4) bolt the diagonal brace to the horizontal arms, and 4) attach the TeeJet mounting brackets, nozzles and tubing.

I'm going to either spray paint all of it black this winter or get the parts powder coated.

I did lots of testing of flows and pressures of one, two and three nozzles in service plus TeeJet 2, 3 and 4 gpm nozzles to arrive at that particular nozzle. I found the 110 degree nozzles that everybody likes had *way too much overlap*. I wanted to keep the height of the nozzles somewhat low to minimize drift and overspray. The nozzles just naturally landed at 16 inches off the ground with that design, so that worked out well. If I need to raise them in the future, I can add spacers under the boom or add a vertical bar with a series of mounting holes bolted to two horizontal arms. Right now, the 16" height is working perfectly.

The only real problem is not getting one gallon per 1,000 sq ft coverage at a normal walking speed of 220 feet per minute. I'm at half of that target coverage. With the yellow XR-8002-VS nozzles, I'm at a total flow through three nozzles of 0.56 gpm. XR-8003-VS nozzles gets me to 0.66 gpm @ 30 psi. XR-8004-VS gets me to 0.73 gpm @ 24 psi. The bigger nozzle holes get me higher flow but lower pressures and reduced droplet size.

The basic problems are 1) the stock pump is undersized to run three nozzles and 2) there is no pressure reducing valve to be able to adjust the pressure. Depending how things go, I may upgrade the pump and add a pressure reducing / recirculation valve in the future.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Check this out for customer service!!

I called Chapin because my unit was dripping excessively from the nozzle once it is turned off. I thought they were sending me the white check valve piece. This is what I just got!!


----------



## Thezedd73

steffen707 said:


> PFTanx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too impressed with the spray pattern. Seems to be heavy on the outer portion of the distribution and less down the middle. I tried some of the nozzles I bought for my ryobi backpack sprayer and it's a little better. Not much though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set yourself up with a double red tip teejet setup and you'll be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done professional spraying, but my lawn is looking damn good.
Click to expand...

I found the tips, what boom did you use?


----------



## Thezedd73

I just got mine, it's dripping pretty badly from the bottom and also sounds like the motor power fluctuates. It ran great at first then i could hear it lower then rev up then lower then rev up.

The battery is still fully charged. Water was about 1/4 full. Is it a motor issue or does it do this at lower water levels?


----------



## GrassAndWater12

As far as the motor fluctuating, I would try adding more water, put it on spot and let it spray back in the tank like recirculating. Then try it back on boom spraying.

If it's dripping from the bottom piece you can put some plumbers tape around the fitting, if it's the nozzle put a tee Jet nozzle with a diaphragm.


----------



## steffen707

Thezedd73 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PFTanx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too impressed with the spray pattern. Seems to be heavy on the outer portion of the distribution and less down the middle. I tried some of the nozzles I bought for my ryobi backpack sprayer and it's a little better. Not much though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set yourself up with a double red tip teejet setup and you'll be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done professional spraying, but my lawn is looking damn good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the tips, what boom did you use?
Click to expand...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=408790#p408790


----------



## dleggett

Hi All

I just wanted to say a quick thank you to all those who contributed to this thread. I recently bought a Chapin 97902 and did the 2 nozzle modification shown in this thread. The results are awesome and I was able to spray my 23000 sq.ft. yard in about 40 minutes. A huge upgrade from using my 4 Gallon backpack sprayer.


----------



## kmbell3837

This is a very underrated piece of equipment. This and PGR are are my two lawn musts for lawns over 10,000 sqft, after the mower.


----------



## dleggett

kmbell3837 said:


> This is a very underrated piece of equipment. This and PGR are are my two lawn musts for lawns over 10,000 sqft, after the mower.


I think I'm going to have to try PGR next year and see how that works as well.


----------



## 7474

Anyone replace the pump on the 97902 to supply a 3 nozzle boom?


----------



## steffen707

I posted this also in the paint mixer thread, but thought the many Chapin 12gal users might find it useful.

*DON'T* buy a paint mixer that's been painted, pieces will flake off and screw up your sprayer...... ASK ME HOW I Know, lol Also, the painted one was a decent Red Devil branded unit.

The bright shiny one I just got in the mail today from Home Depot. Finding a non-painted one was kinda a pain. This one is long enough to do my 12gal chapin sprayer well. I have no idea if the zinc coated metal will corrode or cause any adverse effects with the chemicals we spray, but I DO KNOW, that paint chips in the chapin will clog and screw with spray patterns and tips getting plugged up.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Board-Tools-4-in-Paint-Mud-Mixer-43-014/202954593#overlay







I also just ordered one of these. Only ones I saw before like this were only 12" tall. This one is 19.5" I'll report back if I like this style better or not.
https://www.amazon.com/Allway-Tool-10032-Gallon-Helix/dp/B000I210I6/ref=asc_df_B000I210I6/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167141308073&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16927947113929833174&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9019191&hvtargid=pla-306744929025&th=1


----------



## Kevbell

I started a new thread a few days ago with no responses, so I thought I'd post it here also.

Hello all. Just had a problem with my modified Chapin sprayer that I modified with two Tee Jet nozzles.

Previous uses, including a couple days ago had even sprays on both (two) nozzles. Today, doing the first section, half way through, the left nozzle stopped the even spray pattern, now just kind of sputters and dribbles. Tried two other tips with the same issue. Rinsed out all the nozzle, and looked through them to ensure I could see light through them, which I could. Put them back on, same issue. Repeated and tried all three again, same issue.

Now I'm sitting with 10 gallons of Propiconazol in the tank.

Also took off both nozzles and turned on the pump. the problem side seems to have less pressure coming out than the other.

Any tips?


----------



## steffen707

Probably have something in the line after your TEE. I'd try disconnecting the hose from the tee and push air or water backwards through that section.

If you have the ball valves in place, shut off the bad side, go spray the propiconazole with one jet if you can't figure it out.

Photos of your setup would also help.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

This is a super long thread. Can anyone give me the cliffs notes version of why the modification is needed from the stock unit? Is it because the spray pattern is not good? I watched a video of a guy on YouTube with the stock unit and he was able to get a solid 7ft wide spray pattern?


----------



## steffen707

More controlled coverage, foliar applications, and I think a higher output, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## steffen707

Has anybody installed an Inline filter before the nozzle? I swear every few times of spraying AMS, I get plugged tips and it's a pain to get them unplugged.


----------



## steffen707

robbybobby said:


> Doing a complete overhaul. Tried 4 different pumps and no luck.
> 
> Coming soon - Pump upgrade, battery upgrade, in-line filter, pressure regulator and upgrading to a 4 nozzle boom as well. I like the tank and frame. They have great stability so I figured I'd double down on it.


What did you come up with for an Inline filter?


----------



## robbybobby

@steffen707 This is what I used, no complaints.

https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-1-2-poly-line-strainer.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMItOHnqbud-gIVIxTUAR3m_AY2EAQYAiABEgIsXvD_BwE


----------



## steffen707

robbybobby said:


> @steffen707 This is what I used, no complaints.
> 
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-1-2-poly-line-strainer.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMItOHnqbud-gIVIxTUAR3m_AY2EAQYAiABEgIsXvD_BwE


Do you think the stock pump can handle the resistance of this?


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Couldn't have finished this project without this thread. Thanks for all the input and parts list. I ended up using 3/4 nozzle bodies and 3/4 hoses (because tractor supply had them on clearance). I also used that little plastic piece from the original adjustable boom to hold the hose in place on the back of the new boom. I did the measuring cup test and it was exactly the same output on both nozzles. Can't wait to spray now.


----------



## steffen707

hey @TulsaFan and @Ware, I think i've been running my setup without strainers this whole time! ugh!

What strainer do I need with the diaphragm check valve 22251-311-375-NYB Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Body 









and using the teejet AIC11004-VS TeeJet Air Induction Flat










is it this one, 50 Mesh Poly Tip Strainer w/ SS Screen










or this one, XRC/AIC TIP STRAINER










Or will neither work?

The person at sprayer depot was very confusing today. At first he said it would work, then said you can't use a strainer with the diaphgragm and quick teejets.


----------



## Ware

@steffen707 any of the 50-mesh tip strainer options should work - except for the ones with a built-in check valve. The pre-orifice on the AIC nozzle sticks up too far.


----------



## steffen707

Ware said:


> @steffen707 any of the 50-mesh tip strainer options should work - except for the ones with a built-in check valve. The pre-orifice on the AIC nozzle sticks up too far.


Thank you. Since the're cheap, i'll order some of both and try em. I swore I bought some when I build my chapin, but come to think of it, don't recall seeing them in there when I was looking it over last weekend.


----------



## Ware

@steffen707 the XRC/AIC tip strainer you linked just looks like the gasket is integral to the tip strainer - so it would probably stay attached to the tip/cap when removed from the nozzle body.

The regular tip strainer you linked would use the gasket that you already have.


----------



## Spammage

Anyone else having a problem with the power just cutting off? I have been through several pumps, tried new switches, etc with no luck. Each time it feels like it will be better, only to have the issue crop up again within a year. Kind of feels like thermal overload protection kicking in or something. The first run yesterday went about 5 minutes before shutting down (a simple switch back on gets it going again), but each successive run goes for shorter amounts of time (down to a second or so eventually). I haven't tried a new battery yet because I don't know where to buy one. Any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## steffen707

Ware said:


> @steffen707 any of the 50-mesh tip strainer options should work - except for the ones with a built-in check valve. The pre-orifice on the AIC nozzle sticks up too far.


well i found the 50 mesh strainers I bought at my build and they work, yay!

Why does everybody use the 50 mesh and not the 100 mesh?


----------



## steffen707

Also replaced my selector valve because it died with this. I was able to use the stock hoses. 
Metaland Brass 3 Way Shut-Off... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FYQPB9M?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## steffen707

I'm thinking of changing to a 3 or 4 red nozzle setup. How do i figure out what gpm I need, and how far away to space the nozzles and at what height from the ground?

EDIT: Looks like this teejet pdf lays it out https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/technical_information.pdf


----------



## Ware

steffen707 said:


> well i found the 50 mesh strainers I bought at my build and they work, yay!
> 
> Why does everybody use the 50 mesh and not the 100 mesh?


It depends on the nozzle. The charts tell you which mesh to use:


----------



## steffen707

Ive been having issues with clogged spray tips, then I discovered I never put my filters in my nozzles. Put them in then found out all this crap is coming from the AMS....... No wonder I had a pump failure. 

II highly recommend picking up an Inline filter and plumb it before the pump.


----------

